# Tory MP David Amess Stabbed to Death 15/10/21



## steveseagull (Oct 15, 2021)

Seems he has been stabbed multiple times at a constituency surgery in South End. Not much news about who/why/what yet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Infamy! he cried


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2021)

> MP Sir David Amess has been stabbed in major incident at his constituency surgery in Leigh.
> 
> The Tory MP for Southend West was holding a surgery at the Belfairs Methodist Church, in Eastwood Road North.
> 
> ...











						MP Sir David Amess 'stabbed multiple times' at residents' surgery in Leigh
					

MP Sir David Amess has been stabbed in Southend.




					www.echo-news.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Stabbed several times it seems


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Infamy! He cried


et tu Brutus?


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 15, 2021)

Nothing on the BBC news site yet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

Fuckin ‘ell!


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 15, 2021)

Police confirm they have arrested a man


----------



## moochedit (Oct 15, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Nothing on the BBC news site yet.



There is now:

BBC News - Stabbing as Tory MP Sir David Amess meets constituents








						MP Sir David Amess stabbed at constituency meeting
					

Police say a man was arrested and a knife was recovered after the incident in Leigh-on-Sea, Essex.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 15, 2021)

moochedit said:


> There is now:


They think it's all over


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 15, 2021)

A leaver who votes on party lines apart from hunting and Badgers culling 🦡


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

Hope his assailant wasn’t a custard gannet off their mash on the made-up drug Cake


----------



## pesh (Oct 15, 2021)

Oh yeah, I thought he looked familiar.


----------



## killer b (Oct 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Hope his assailant wasn’t a custard gannet off their mash on the made-up drug Cake


this was all I could think of too.


----------



## stdP (Oct 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Hope his assailant wasn’t a custard gannet off their mash on the made-up drug Cake



Initial reports say the attacker was metabolically bisturbile on the ol' Basildon puke plates.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 15, 2021)

'kin hell.  What with Jo Cox and Stephen Timms this is happening way to often.  I can see face to face surgeries being a thing of the past.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> 'kin hell.  What with Jo Cox and Stephen Timms this is happening way to often.  I can see face to face surgeries being a thing of the past.


Which would be a terrible shame for those constituents in genuine need of help


----------



## existentialist (Oct 15, 2021)

Regardless of the facts, the Government - and Pratel's Home Office in particular - are absolutely going to make hay with this. I don't think it's going to be pretty.


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2021)

Good.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Which would be a terrible shame for those constituents in genuine need of help



Indeed it would.  And I guess often those most in need of help won't have access to IT stuff to do it via Zoom etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Indeed it would.  And I guess often those most in need of help won't have access to IT stuff to do it via Zoom etc.


Yes, I work in the same place a local MP does his surgeries and most surgery visitors are people with immigration issues or other people who are not fluent in English needing help with bad landlord and that sort of thing


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 15, 2021)

maomao said:


> Good.


 You having another one of those days, dear?


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2021)

Could be worse, at least no SUVs on the school run were delayed.


----------



## tim (Oct 15, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> 'kin hell.  What with Jo Cox and Stephen Timms this is happening way to often.  I can see face to face surgeries being a thing of the past.


 
The attack on the MP for Cheltenham back in 2000 in which his assistant was killed whilst trying to protect him





__





						MP's aide killed in surgery sword attack | Politics | The Guardian
					

An MP's assistant was stabbed to death yesterday as he tried to protect the Liberal Democrat MP Nigel Jones from an attacker who stormed his constituency office in Cheltenham armed with a sword.




					amp.theguardian.com


----------



## moochedit (Oct 15, 2021)

5t3IIa said:


> A leaver who votes on party lines apart from hunting and Badgers culling 🦡


Pro hunting nutter done it then?  Although are his views on lockdown/vaccines known? (Thinking anti vax loon)


----------



## tim (Oct 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, I work in the same place a local MP does his surgeries and most surgery visitors are people with immigration issues or other people who are not fluent in English needing help with bad landlord and that sort of thing



Make sure it's your workshy colleagues who are on duty in that area of the workplace next time there's a surgery.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2021)

Generally opposed bills furthering LGBT rights, including equal age of consent and same-sex marriage.

One of his many hates has come back on him 🤔


----------



## Flavour (Oct 15, 2021)

Well that's one way to start the weekend.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Flavour said:


> Well that's one way to start the weekend.


You won't believe what happens on Saturday


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Generally opposed bills furthering LGBT rights, including equal age of consent and same-sex marriage.
> 
> One of his many hates has come back on him 🤔


Given his voting record on benefits it could be a relative of one of the 50,000 excess deaths caused by Tory austerity.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 15, 2021)

Maybe the speculation should start with identifying the people who _didn't_ have a motive.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Maybe the speculation should start with identifying the people who _didn't_ have a motive.


The one person in the country without a motive is Alvin Jones of Borth, who is both secretary and chair of the David Amess Fan Club


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The one person in the country without a motive is Alvin Jones of Borth, who is both secretary and chair of the David Amess Fan Club



Are you sure? Maybe he stopped doing autographs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Are you sure? Maybe he stopped doing autographs.


Alvin is the proud owner of 368 autographs already


----------



## existentialist (Oct 15, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Regardless of the facts, the Government - and Pratel's Home Office in particular - are absolutely going to make hay with this. I don't think it's going to be pretty.


And not just the Government.



ETA: I can't find the original tweet (yet), so it might not be genuine.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 15, 2021)

A man on Sky News now saying he saw a report from the PA that a man had seen a woman run out of the building screaming into the phone "get here quickly, he's not breathing"


----------



## tim (Oct 15, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Maybe the speculation should start with identifying the people who _didn't_ have a motive.


I think the "League against Cruel Sports" are in the clear, given his stand on hunting and hare coursing.


----------



## DownwardDog (Oct 15, 2021)

Came here for the Windsor Davies gif and was not disappointed.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 15, 2021)

The updated BBC article seems to suggest that it may not be that serious but its all a bit vague.  It happened in a Church as well.  Someone is not getting into Heaven.


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2021)

If the perpetrator gets bail I'll happily pay for a taxi to Andrew Rosindell's house.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 15, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> The updated BBC article seems to suggest that it may not be that serious but its all a bit vague.  It happened in a Church as well.  Someone is not getting into Heaven.


2 people not getting in I reckon.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 15, 2021)

Apparently the air ambulance was there for two hours...

Took them a while to decide whether to bother landing:


----------



## elbows (Oct 15, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> The updated BBC article seems to suggest that it may not be that serious but its all a bit vague.  It happened in a Church as well.  Someone is not getting into Heaven.


What did they say that you've interpreted that way?

If its the bit about him not being taken to hospital initially then I would say that is not a reliable guide, since that can be an indication of extreme seriousness.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Oct 15, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> 'kin hell.  What with Jo Cox and Stephen Timms this is happening way to often.  I can see face to face surgeries being a thing of the past.



Face to face surgery sounds exactly like wot he deserved got


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Apparently the air ambulance was there for two hours...
> 
> Took them a while to decide whether to bother landing:
> 
> View attachment 292808


1 hour and 58 mins was the crew hoping their delay might have led to a positive result


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

ruffneck23 said:


> 2 people not getting in, I reckon, if he dies.


no one will get in as er heaven doesn't exist (apart from the nightclub of course)


----------



## RainbowTown (Oct 15, 2021)

Apparently reports say he has died.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 15, 2021)

Apparently a man has died

Whether that is related to the man that was arrested, we’ll have to wait and see I guess:


----------



## existentialist (Oct 15, 2021)

David Amess: home secretary asks police to review security measures after MP’s stabbing– as it happened
					

Priti Patel asks all police forces to review security arrangements for MPs ‘with immediate effect’ after David Amess is killed at surgery for constituents




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 15, 2021)

He’s died.









						David Amess: police confirm a man has died after stabbing attack on Conservative MP - latest updates
					

Man arrested after MP for Southend West stabbed ‘multiple times’ at church in Leigh-on-Sea, Essex




					www.google.co.uk


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 15, 2021)

RainbowTown said:


> Apparently reports say he has died.



Missed this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2021)

Sky and LBC saying he's dead.

Edit: Now multiple sources. Essex Police arrest for suspected murder.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 15, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Apparently the air ambulance was there for two hours...
> 
> Took them a while to decide whether to bother landing:
> 
> View attachment 292808



I'm actually more concerned about what looks like a Lancaster commencing a bombing run on a high school.  I know the schools are all plague pits but this seems a bit extreme.


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2021)

🥳


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> no one will get in as er heaven doesn't exist (apart from the nightclub of course)


Cant argue with that.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> no one will get in as er heaven doesn't exist (apart from the nightclub of course)



There’s only one way to confirm this yet no way to report back.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> no one will get in as er heaven doesn't exist (apart from the nightclub of course)


Not with that attitude, they won't. Keep your cold hard ground or the crem. I'll stick with my eternity at G-A-Y thanks


----------



## Cid (Oct 15, 2021)

Cue:


----------



## Flavour (Oct 15, 2021)

there is a really good "let them eat cake" joke in here somewhere


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 15, 2021)

maomao said:


> Good.


You fucking twat.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 15, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> There’s only one way to confirm this yet no way to report back.


Unless you can reach a happy medium.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 15, 2021)

Johnson's Britain.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Johnson's Britain.


he has exceeded the norm for losing mps


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 15, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Unless you can reach a happy medium.



Very good.


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 15, 2021)

As per the precedent after Jo Cox's death, the byelection is likely to not include main party opposition.


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> As per the precedent after Jo Cox's death, the byelection is likely to not include main party opposition.


Given his 15,000 majority that sounds more like a favour to Labour and the LibDems.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You fucking twat.



It's taken how many years, for you to notice?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 15, 2021)

Self fulfilling prophecy innit. I don’t give a rats ass about politicians but the wider impact of embracing cunty populist behaviour is worrying for the other folk out there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Self fulfilling prophecy innit. I don’t give a rats ass about politicians but the wider impact of embracing cunty populist behaviour is worrying for the other folk out there.


This is my view too. I won’t be crowing about it even though he was Tory Scum


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 15, 2021)

They’re all going to end up with police protection when meeting constituents, aren’t they?


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 15, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> They’re all going to end up with police protection when meeting constituents, aren’t they?


Possibly.  Or conduct the meeting from behind a screen like in a bank.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 15, 2021)

grim. lets hope its not something that  racists and fash can exploit.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 15, 2021)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Possibly.  Or conduct the meeting from behind a screen like in a bank.


banks are largely getting rid of screens. job centres got rid of them years back.

surgeries'll be conducted like prison visits with phones in america, with mps having to wear orange jumpsuits


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Numbers said:


> He's died.


again?


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2021)

I mean, obviously, it's horrific. Particularly for those innocent bystanders caught up in it who will have to live with those memories of today and what they experienced 

But...this is the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues. 

We can obviously point to the casual and callous disregard for the 138,000+ who have died of Covid, including the 157 today who will receive no outpouring of outrage from Amess' colleagues.

We could point to the 50,000 - 120,000 deaths caused by the austerity policies of Amess' Party.

We could equally look at the cynical whipping up of hatred and division by Amess' Party in its pursuit of power, it's willingness to deploy rhetoric of treachery and war.

The death of one is a tragedy. The death of millions is just a statistic.

So, spare me the performative outrage, the howls of horror, the wailing, the weeping, the gnashing of teeth...this is the world he made turning on one of its masters.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> again?


I know, I should have pressed F5.  Now it's just a point I made.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 15, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> grim. lets hope its not something that  racists and fash can exploit.



I was thinking about who the perp might be and the motive but there’s a lot of ground to cover.


----------



## chandlerp (Oct 15, 2021)

Amess was left in a mess


----------



## LDC (Oct 15, 2021)

Please let it be an anti-vaxxer conspiracy person.


----------



## Chz (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> banks are largely getting rid of screens. job centres got rid of them years back.


Turns out they were _less_ safe somehow, in terms of what behaviours they encouraged. But then banks tend not to get people who are killing to make a point of some kind and don't care if they get caught. So it may be effective (though certainly not healthy for democracy) in the case of MPs.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 15, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Apparently the air ambulance was there for two hours...
> 
> Took them a while to decide whether to bother landing:
> 
> View attachment 292808


If that's meant to look like the naked baby off of the Nevermind cover it's fucking rubbish.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2021)

In happier times.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> The death of one is a tragedy. The death of millions is just a statistic.


nice to see uncle joe quoted


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 15, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Please let it be an anti-vaxxer conspiracy person.



I'm going with Nazi terrorist. Sorry 'mentally ill loner.'


----------



## BillRiver (Oct 15, 2021)

His Wikipedia page has already been updated to refer to him in the past tense and describe his death as an assassination.


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 15, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Please let it be an anti-vaxxer conspiracy person.


Whoever it is, the current regime will increase the repression.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm sure if it's an anti-vaxxer or Nazi we can all look forward to the right-wing tossers on Twitter admitting that they were a bit stupid to blame Angela Rayner for this.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 15, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> His Wikipedia page has already been updated to refer to him in the past tense and describe his death as an assassination.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 15, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> His Wikipedia page has already been updated to refer to him in the past tense and describe his death as an assassination.



It'd be such a good twist in the tale if it turned out that had been done five minutes before he died.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 15, 2021)

Are politicians getting bumped by constituents a recent UK phenomenon?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> In happier times.
> 
> View attachment 292811


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2021)

existentialist said:


> And not just the Government.
> 
> View attachment 292806
> 
> ETA: I can't find the original tweet (yet), so it might not be genuine.


She was the first to tweet from the LP. She didn’t use those words, nor would she tbh, under the circumstances. Who the fuck is Jake?


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 15, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Are politicians getting bumped by constituents a recent UK phenomenon?


Yes. 

Before Jo Cox, the previous was Ian Gow


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 15, 2021)

It's all pretty meaningless until a tabloid gets the perp's name and we all find out what flavour of nutter he was.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2021)

Reunited.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Reunited.
> 
> View attachment 292815


I'm disturbed that the top half of that appears to be a cardboard cutout and the bottom half a 3D actual Thatcher. I won't sleep easy till I know in which direction the transformation was happening.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 15, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Please let it be an anti-vaxxer conspiracy person.


That was my first guess, they seem to be the angriest nutters at the moment.


----------



## tim (Oct 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> In happier times.
> 
> View attachment 292811


He was Westminster's champion tap dancer


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 15, 2021)

Dogsauce said:


> That was my first guess, they seem to be the angriest nutters at the moment.



Presents a dilemma though.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 15, 2021)

I guess it's stating the obvious, but this is just gonna be used to push through more authoritarian legislation.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 15, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I guess it's stating the obvious, but this is just gonna be used to push through more authoritarian legislation.



Don’t they mostly act through fear?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 15, 2021)

Possible options in the tory stabber sweepestake - 

remainiac terrorist ? 

jihadi nutjob? 

fash? 

deluded conspiracy theorist (Qanon/Scamdmeic/9/11 was a fake)  - take your pick) 

Seriously disturbed individual with MH issues? 

Disgruntled constituent who felt their illegal parking/planning permission complaint was not taken seriously?

Jealous Husband? (or some other romantic entanglement gone toxic scenario)?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> Possible options in the tory stabber sweepestake -
> 
> remainiac terrorist ?
> 
> ...


hunt scum?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> I'm disturbed that the top half of that appears to be a cardboard cutout and the bottom half a 3D actual Thatcher. I won't sleep easy till I know in which direction the transformation was happening.


Took 'her' to his daughter's wedding...


----------



## T & P (Oct 15, 2021)

I was thinking he might have held some 'liberal' views within the remit of the Conservative Party that might have enraged some nutjob, but _au contraire_...




			
				BBC said:
			
		

> Raised as a Roman Catholic, he was known politically as a social conservative and as a prominent campaigner against abortion


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 15, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> Possible options in the tory stabber sweepestake -
> 
> remainiac terrorist ?
> 
> ...



Insulate Britain


----------



## andysays (Oct 15, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Are politicians getting bumped by constituents a recent UK phenomenon?





PR1Berske said:


> Yes.
> 
> Before Jo Cox, the previous was Ian Gow


It's possibly not the most important aspect, but were either of them murdered by actual constituents, rather than people living in other constituencies than the one either Cox or Gow represented?


----------



## existentialist (Oct 15, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> Possible options in the tory stabber sweepestake -
> 
> remainiac terrorist ?
> 
> ...


Desperate benefits claimant.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 15, 2021)

andysays said:


> It's possibly not the most important aspect, but were either of them murdered by actual constituents, rather than people living in other constituencies than the one either Cox or Gow represented?



Fair point, I framed it like that as they both happened at their surgeries.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 15, 2021)

The right are going to milk this to the max.


----------



## killer b (Oct 15, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> The right are going to milk this to the max.


depends on who did it surely?


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> nice to see uncle joe quoted


I was quoting Marilyn Manson


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 15, 2021)

andysays said:


> It's possibly not the most important aspect, but were either of them murdered by actual constituents, rather than people living in other constituencies than the one either Cox or Gow represented?



This is a local stabbing for local people...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 15, 2021)

Apparently it’s all Rayners fault according to Twitter


----------



## elbows (Oct 15, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Insulate Britain


According to wikipedia one of his most significant achievements was the Warm Homes and Energy Conservation Act (2000).


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Apparently it’s all Rayners fault according to Twitter


jay or angela?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> depends on who did it surely?


Not really no


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

elbows said:


> According to wikipedia one of his most significant achievements was the Warm Homes and Energy Conservation Act (2000).


yeh but what did he do after that?


----------



## elbows (Oct 15, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Apparently it’s all Rayners fault according to Twitter


Yes when I saw tory scum was trending on twitter today I didnt really need to click on it to know what discussion provoked its reemergence.


----------



## andysays (Oct 15, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Fair point, I framed it like that as they both happened at their surgeries.


Yeah, I agree it's worth noting that they happened at constituency surgeries.

I would guess that is the occasion when most MPs have the most close contact with individual members of the public, so if you wanted to knock one off, it would possibly provide the best opportunity, whether or not you're a genuine constituent.


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I guess it's stating the obvious, but this is just gonna be used to push through more authoritarian legislation.


but this is just gonna be used to push through exactly the same authoritarian legislation they were planning anyway.


----------



## elbows (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but what did he do after that?


Improved his own home insulation by steadily increasing the number of cardboard Margaret Thatchers in his collection.


----------



## Mr Moose (Oct 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> depends on who did it surely?



Angela Rayner to be blamed, whichever weathervane held the blade.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 15, 2021)

He was, weirdly, a supporter of the PMOI/MEK. (Well  makes sense geopolitically, but they’re a weird group)?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Mr Moose said:


> Angela Rayner, whichever weathervane held the blade.


you don't need to be a weatherman to know which way angela rayner held the knife


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2021)

A fan of statuary.


----------



## tim (Oct 15, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Apparently it’s all Rayners fault according to Twitter


Lane? I've never trusted that branch of the Piccadilly Line with all its Harrovian pretensions


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Apparently it’s all Rayners fault according to Twitter


An all those cunts should be executed an all, Christ on a fuckin bike! Twitter lol


----------



## elbows (Oct 15, 2021)

andysays said:


> Yeah, I agree it's worth noting that they happened at constituency surgeries.
> 
> I would guess that is the occasion when most MPs have the most close contact with individual members of the public, so if you wanted to knock one off, it would possibly provide the best opportunity, whether or not you're a genuine constituent.


Also they offer an opportunity where minimal effort is required to discover when and where a particular MP will be. As opposed to higher profile members of government etc going on walkabouts where their presence often isnt revealed to the masses ahead of time. Or maybe it is discoverable and I just never bothered trying to discover it, but certainly when it comes to big cheeses turning up in my town, I usually only hear about it after the event. I imagine keeping the number of people in the know fairly limited is part of the basics of security.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2021)

I fucking hate Tories. Scum, the lot of them. But I'm not going to celebrate one getting stabbed to death by some unhinged cunt.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2021)

editor said:


> I fucking hate Tories. Scum, the lot of them. But I'm not going to celebrate one getting stabbed to death by some unhinged cunt.


If the perpetrator does turn out to be an "unhinged cunt", at least no-one innocent died as a result of their violence.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> he has exceeded the norm for losing mps


Which ones dies next Friday? Tune in next week to find out


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> A fan of statuary.
> 
> View attachment 292821


Refurbishment of Trafalgar Square? Amess can go on the fourth plinth.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

editor said:


> I fucking hate Tories. Scum, the lot of them. But I'm not going to celebrate one getting stabbed to death by some unhinged cunt.


yeh he must be mentally ill  it'd be nice if mh wasn't the go-to slur round here


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Which ones dies next Friday? Tune in next week to find out


maybe a bumper crop


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 15, 2021)

I guess he was no stranger to assaults with sharp implements as his son was jailed for four years for a violent assault with a champagne bottle back in 2005.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh he must be mentally ill  it'd be nice if mh wasn't the go-to slur round here



People can have unhinged beliefs and not be mentally ill, you know.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2021)

'kinnel


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

editor said:


> People can have unhinged beliefs and not be mentally ill, you know.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 15, 2021)

I expect we will learn whether this is a terrorist act or not when the colour of the attackers skin is revealed


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

He just can’t help himself can he


----------



## elbows (Oct 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> 'kinnel


Well that is from Swayne, whose performances in parliament often demonstrate the theme of him being unhinged.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2021)

editor said:


> People can have unhinged beliefs and not be mentally ill, you know.


You used the wrong word, own this one.


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I expect we will learn whether this is a terrorist act or not when the colour of the attackers skin is revealed


Well the Daily Mail have spoken to witnesses who saw him go in the church but haven't commented on his appearance so I'm guessing white.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

maomao said:


> Well the Daily Mail have spoken to witnesses who saw him go in the church but haven't commented on his appearance so I'm guessing white.


and the way this hasn't been described as a terrorist attack


----------



## Cid (Oct 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> 'kinnel




Both religious pro-lifers.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> and the way this hasn't been described as a terrorist attack


Ah - I’ve been getting my news from urban - not seen any primary sources.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 292830


This is a fucking stupid game to play.


----------



## rekil (Oct 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> 'kinnel



A little wicker man on his lapel. Chilling.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Ah - I’ve been getting my news from urban - not seen any primary sources.


that's the way to do it  best to let other people filter the sewage that is journalism for you


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Ah - I’ve been getting my news from urban - not seen any primary sources.


I'm a fan of wild speculation before facts are known so I like to read The Mail and Urban75.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 15, 2021)

Perhaps there could be a Maldives connection:





__





						BBC News - David Amess MP: Foreign trips and rule breaches
					






					news.bbc.co.uk
				




An unhappy Tourist Board perhaps, I wonder what the capability of their secret services is like.


----------



## elbows (Oct 15, 2021)

Cid said:


> Both religious pro-lifers.


And both trod the typical path in that respect by being pro death penalty.


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> 'kinnel



The insufferable spouse of Sasha the backstabber.


----------



## Cid (Oct 15, 2021)

elbows said:


> And both trod the typical path in that respect by being pro death penalty.



So he was a wonderful man who would work for the needy unless they wanted an abortion, were an immigrant or asylum seeker, were gay or on some kind of state support.


----------



## killer b (Oct 15, 2021)

maomao said:


> Well the Daily Mail have spoken to witnesses who saw him go in the church but haven't commented on his appearance so I'm guessing white.


Total lack of dicks on social media posting 'the religion of peace, huh...?', so I'm saying definitely white.


----------



## Cid (Oct 15, 2021)

Kind to animals mind you.


----------



## elbows (Oct 15, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Perhaps there could be a Maldives connection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps more interesting theories could be made up by exploring his connections to Qatar instead. Coming soon is a tale of intrigue, liquified natural gas, the world cup and the middle easts largest cardboard Thatcher factory.





__





						Qatar Ambassador to UK Meets Chair of All-Party Parliamentary Group
					





					mofa.gov.qa


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

elbows said:


> Perhaps more interesting theories could be made up by exploring his connections to Qatar instead. Coming soon is a tale of intrigue, liquified natural gas, the world cup and the middle easts largest cardboard Thatcher factory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeh i posted a picture of him meeting the emir on the last page, and an emir outranks an ambassador


----------



## elbows (Oct 15, 2021)

On the theme of security, the murderer wouldnt have needed to do much homework.


----------



## BillRiver (Oct 15, 2021)

Cid said:


> Kind to animals mind you.



Not very kind though.

Only into animal welfare, not animal rights.

The former usually involves fighting for slightly larger cages and slightly milder torture before the slaughter of said animals, at best.

The kind of person who still wants to eat their dead flesh, but wants to feel less guilty about doing so.


----------



## Cid (Oct 15, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Not very kind though.
> 
> Only into animal welfare, not animal rights.
> 
> ...



Oh. Well I had to have something in common with him.


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 15, 2021)

elbows said:


> On the theme of security, the murderer wouldnt have needed to do much homework.



But that's always been the strength of the UK tradition of MPs having regular meetings in their constituency. 

The murders of Cox and Amess puts that tradition at serious risk.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> and the way this hasn't been described as a terrorist attack



It was being speculated about as a possibility earlier this afternoon, before he died. Maybe they'd only seen the perp standing in the shade or in a badly lit room at that point.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2021)

Ok I just got in from work and saw this news, has Sas flounced from the thread yet?


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Ok I just got in from work and saw this news, has Sas flounced from the thread yet?


He hasn't turned up yet but I'm sure some of us will get shitty PMs later.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 15, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Ok I just got in from work and saw this news, has Sas flounced from the thread yet?


It's the main reason I keep returning to this thread. Just waiting for the frothing


----------



## not a trot (Oct 15, 2021)

elbows said:


> On the theme of security, the murderer wouldnt have needed to do much homework.



Were the Rozzers waiting to shoot Amess as well, just to make sure the job was done ?


----------



## moochedit (Oct 15, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Ok I just got in from work and saw this news, has Sas flounced from the thread yet?


I'm waiting for spanner at 1am.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 15, 2021)

moochedit said:


> I'm waiting for spanner at 1am.


Were you up for spanner?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2021)

nogojones said:


> It's the main reason I keep returning to this thread. Just waiting for the frothing


Twitter atm is like a million Sas’s frothing. I’ve switched it off.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 15, 2021)

not a trot said:


> Were the Rozzers waiting to shoot Amess as well, just to make sure the job was done ?


Wonder if this is the famed diplomatic and political protection unit?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Twitter atm is like a million Sas’s frothing. I’ve switched it off.


I'll not be going anywhere near the News tonight, either...it'll be vomit inducing.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 15, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Are politicians getting bumped by constituents a recent UK phenomenon?





PR1Berske said:


> Yes.
> 
> Before Jo Cox, the previous was Ian Gow



You're forgetting/ignoring other attacks where the MP was definitely targeted though.

2010 Stephen Timms, stabbed twice but didn't die

2000 Nigel Jones protected by his assistant. Who died instead.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 15, 2021)

Politicians are Circling the wagons now . This crosses all party loyalty.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 15, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Twitter atm is like a million Sas’s frothing. I’ve switched it off.



The poor loves really don't seem to have grasped that the trending of "Tory Scum" which they're so outraged about is a result of _them _spending all afternoon tweeting in outrage about Angela Rayner.

Is there some thing with outrage where if you cross the streams everything blows up? Hope so.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 15, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> You're forgetting other attacks where the MP was definitely targeted though.
> 
> 2010 Stephen Timms, stabbed twice but didn't die
> 
> 2000 Nigel Jones protected by his assistant. Who died instead.


Airey nieve but that was the INLA


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Airey nieve but that was the INLA


And the one at Brighton no one ever remembers


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> The poor loves really don't seem to have grasped that the trending of "Tory Scum" which they're so outraged about is a result of _them _spending all afternoon tweeting in outrage about Angela Rayner.
> 
> Is there some thing with outrage where if you cross the streams everything blows up? Hope so.


I do like the way that when one of them gets stabbed they assume it's because they're all scum.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 15, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> You're forgetting/ignoring other attacks where the MP was definitely targeted though.
> 
> 2010 Stephen Timms, stabbed twice but didn't die
> 
> 2000 Nigel Jones protected by his assistant. Who died instead.


Tebbit and thatcher attempted bombing by ira in 198?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Twitter atm is like a million Sas’s frothing. I’ve switched it off.



You'll have missed this then:


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Tebbit and thatcherattempted bombing by ira in 198?


Mortars over downing street


----------



## moochedit (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Mortars over downing street


Wasn't there an ira attack on no 10 during first gulf war? Not sure if was serious attempt or if thatcher or major was pm at the time.


----------



## extra dry (Oct 15, 2021)

UK MP David Amess dies after being stabbed multiple times  he died.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 15, 2021)

The news today is appalling.
RIP to Mr Amiss, and condolences to his family.
Five children without their father.
Appalling.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 15, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Please let it be an anti-vaxxer conspiracy person.


ladbooks taking 4/1


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 15, 2021)

extra dry said:


> UK MP David Amess dies after being stabbed multiple times  he died.



Welcome. Have a seat. Catch your breath.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> ladbooks taking 4/1



I'm heavily backing Jay Rayner with a side bet on Jeremy Corbyn.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 15, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'm heavily backing Jay Rayner with a side bet on Jeremy Corbyn.



I think we can all agree its defo Corbyn's fault.


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2021)

philosophical said:


> The news today is appalling.
> RIP to Mr Amiss, and condolences to his family.
> Five children without their father.
> Appalling.


He doesn't have children. The only one of his offspring I can find an age for is 36. He's 69.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

jebus how the fuckers will milk this for every second of air time

hug a tory , we need protecting from the nasty left



hopefully he was shagging someone else missus or husband and we can all put this to bed


rip to the fella and family obviously


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> I think we can all agree its defo Corbyn's fault.


Tricky one...happened only 20k outside Khan's stabby fiefdom.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2021)

philosophical said:


> The news today is appalling.
> RIP to Mr Amiss, and condolences to his family.
> Five children without their father.
> Appalling.


Are you lodging with sas atm?


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 15, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'm heavily backing Jay Rayner with a side bet on Jeremy Corbyn.


i've got a treble on the suspect being: unvaxxed/a fan of trump/and not standing under anyone.
£10 pays £4.5k


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 15, 2021)

philosophical said:


> The news today is appalling.
> RIP to Mr Amiss, and condolences to his family.
> Five children without their father.
> Appalling.



Well, not all of us are _celebrating _it exactly but ... come on, read the room, mate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Wasn't there an ira attack on no 10 during first gulf war? Not sure if was serious attempt or if thatcher or major was pm at the time.


yeh that's the mortars. there's a song about it


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 15, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> i've got a treble on the suspect being: unvaxxed/a fan of trump/and not standing under anyone.
> £10 pays £4.5k



Are you discounting the incel angle?  Odd choice but you know, odd guys.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> Well, not all of us are _celebrating _it exactly but ... come on, read the room, mate.


the 'typo' suggests he's got his tongue firmly in cheek


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> and the way this hasn't been described as a terrorist attack


The #ToryScum will be discussing how to spin this in their favour as we type.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 15, 2021)

Lib Dems gone a bit quiet on proportional representation all of a sudden


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

maomao said:


> He doesn't have children. The only one of his offspring I can find an age for is 36. He's 69.


It says he had 5 on Wiki


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> I think we can all agree its defo Corbyn's fault.



It's the killer's mum's fault for not getting an abortion.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2021)

Every 'cloud' and all that...


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It says he had 5 on Wiki


I suppose it's vaguely possible that the youngest is an older teen but it's not like five small kids have been left fatherless.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

any one for a round of 362 bootles of beer on the wall

well 361 really


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It says he had 5 on Wiki


Hope they are not suffering poverty


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

maomao said:


> I suppose it's vaguely possible that the youngest is an older teen but it's not like five small kids have been left fatherless.


he still has 5 grown up children!


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 15, 2021)

From the wiki page:



> His son – also named David Amess – was jailed in 2005 for wounding with intent after smashing a bottle of champagne over a man's head in a nightclub.



Possible suspect?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> From the wiki page:
> 
> 
> 
> Possible suspect?


needs to be interviewed so he can be excluded from police inquiries


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 15, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> From the wiki page:
> 
> 
> 
> Possible suspect?



A posh thug, how unusual.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 15, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> From the wiki page:
> 
> 
> 
> Possible suspect?



The suspect is 25, I doubt a 9-year old would have gotten four years for such an attack


----------



## steveseagull (Oct 15, 2021)

The suspect is 25 years old. 

His son was 21 in 2005


----------



## philosophical (Oct 15, 2021)

maomao said:


> He doesn't have children. The only one of his offspring I can find an age for is 36. He's 69.


Wikipedia says one son and four daughters.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 15, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Twitter atm is like a million Sas’s frothing. I’ve switched it off.


I find twitter pretty depressing at the best of times.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 15, 2021)

Look.  Can we stop all pointing out he has offspring.  They are all adults, not children.  That was the point that was being made.  Gah.


----------



## strung out (Oct 15, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> The suspect is 25 years old.
> 
> His son was 21 in 2005


So you're saying that time travel is involved somehow?


----------



## philosophical (Oct 15, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Are you lodging with sas atm?


I am not sure what sas is.
I am not lodging anywhere.


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Wikipedia says one son and four daughters.


Yes, they're not children. If my parents popped their clogs I wouldnt be an orphan.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

Has Dominic Raab  wander on to tv saying its an example misogyny towards men


----------



## philosophical (Oct 15, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> Well, not all of us are _celebrating _it exactly but ... come on, read the room, mate.



What is wrong with what I posted?
I know others see things differently on here, but my post is reasonable enough.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 15, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Are you discounting the incel angle?  Odd choice but you know, odd guys.



An incel would have targeted women.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

strung out said:


> So you're saying that time travel is involved somehow?


there may yet be some interesting points to this case


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Look.  Can we stop all point out he has offspring.  They are all adults, not children.  That was the point that was being made.  Gah.


The point is that children are still their parents’ children even when they’re adults. It’s common usage, it’s just people doing a Pickman’s. Such an insidious malign influence he has!


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> Has Dominic Raab  wander on to tv saying its an example misogyny towards men



Given how scared Raab looked when Johnson was seriously ill with the covid I reckon Raab has probably retreated to a nuclear fall out bunker and is sat shaking in the corner.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Mortars over downing street


Was that on the Stankonia album?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Are you lodging with sas atm?


the mr amiss makes me think yer man isn't wholly serious


----------



## nogojones (Oct 15, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Tebbit and thatcher attempted bombing by ira in 198?


And the mortar attack on Downing St, that I think only killed Norman Lamonts guinea pig


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

maomao said:


> Yes, they're not children. If my parents popped their clogs I wouldnt be an orphan.


Don’t be like Pickman’s - you’re an English teacher, you ought to know better, unless you’re being obtuse for shits and giggles


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Took 'her' to his daughter's wedding...
> 
> View attachment 292818


One of mine gets married next summer (the nurse one at that) I can just imagine her face if I took something like that with me. She'd never speak to me ever again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

nogojones said:


> And the mortar attack on Downing St, that I think only killed Norman Lamonts guinea pig


the cry went out for clean trousers for the war cabinet


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> Has Dominic Raab  wander on to tv saying its an example misogyny towards men



He's unavailable for comment since he went on a trip to France and unexpectedly fell in the sea.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

25 year old man arrest appearently


how old are his kids again


----------



## nogojones (Oct 15, 2021)

extra dry said:


> UK MP David Amess dies after being stabbed multiple times  he died.


Is this the third or fourth time he's died now?


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> 25 year old man arrest appearently
> 
> 
> how old are his kids again



Do we know whether he has any?


----------



## Mr Moose (Oct 15, 2021)

nogojones said:


> And the mortar attack on Downing St, that I think only killed Norman Lamonts guinea pig



Now that’s an example of owner resembling pet.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 15, 2021)

The murder of Cox, and other attacks of MPs like this  Man jailed for attacking MP George Galloway  have been the work of the far right. We obviously don't know what's happened with Amess but I would not rule out something similar.

What’s increasingly clear - and you can see this in the regular discourse about politics online on any number of issues is a) how common it is for people to dehumanise their opponents in the most vile ways and b) an accompanying increase of violent and nihilistic subcultures in society.

Not sure what’s to celebrate about that…


----------



## philosophical (Oct 15, 2021)

Ah sorry.
I spelled Amess incorrectly.
It was a mistake.


----------



## elbows (Oct 15, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Are you lodging with sas atm?


They are taking it in turns to console the cardboard Thatcher at this difficult time.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Don’t be like Pickman’s - you’re an English teacher, you ought to know better, unless you’re being obtuse for shits and giggles


are you looking for a scrap or just being a twat?


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

let us not forget his greatest moment


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Don’t be like Pickman’s - you’re an English teacher, you ought to know better, unless you’re being obtuse for shits and giggles


What do you mean 'unless'?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> are you looking for a scrap or just being a twat?


 Just hating on you darling


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

ah he was prolife fuck him


----------



## nogojones (Oct 15, 2021)

Mr Moose said:


> Now that’s an example of owner resembling pet.


Meep


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 15, 2021)

Jo Cox's murder was supposed to be the exception. That's why MPs are reacting the way they are. 

I'm being a touch "devil's advocate". We didn't crow like this after Jo Cox, I'm certain.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> ah he was prolife


Didn't quite manage to translate belief into action when it came to the crunch though 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 15, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The murder of Cox, and other attacks of MPs like this  Man jailed for attacking MP George Galloway  have been the work of the far right. We obviously don't know what's happened with Amess but I would not rule out something similar.
> 
> What’s increasingly clear - and you can see this in the regular discourse about politics online on any number of issues is a) how common it is for people to dehumanise their opponents in the most vile ways and b) an accompanying increase in the rise of violent and nihilistic subcultures in society.
> 
> Not sure what’s to celebrate about that…


Nailed it. The discourse is now a living breathing cesspit, exploited by grifters paying their mortgages through it.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

he was supposdly deeply catholic , very pro life  and anti LGTBQ


hmm abused victuim  or lover that has attacked him


We shall see


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Didn't quite manage to translate belief into action when it came to the crunch though 🤷‍♂️



they never do

do you see them protesting outside crems and graveyards

half heart bastards


----------



## gosub (Oct 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> let us not forget his greatest moment



Indeed.  No one did more to end the scourge of custard gannets.  RIP


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> the 'typo' suggests he's got his tongue firmly in cheek





philosophical said:


> What is wrong with what I posted?
> I know others see things differently on here, but my post is reasonable enough.



Unusually firmly. Playing it very straight if so.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 15, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Jo Cox's murder was supposed to be the exception. That's why MPs are reacting the way they are.
> 
> I'm being a touch "devil's advocate". We didn't crow like this after Jo Cox, I'm certain.



I'm not crowing. Bumping off MPs at their surgeries is not going to have any good outcomes so far as I can see.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 15, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> Indeed it would.  And I guess often those most in need of help won't have access to IT stuff to do it via Zoom etc.


Digital exclusion is a real problem in impoverished inner cities.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> Unusually firmly. Playing it very straight if so.


his humour is as dry as his martinis


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 15, 2021)

Had there been a sniff of beard behind this the meeja would be all over it by now.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 15, 2021)

NoXion said:


> I'm not crowing. Bumping off MPs at their surgeries is not going to have any good outcomes so far as I can see.




All at once with a bang, 3 weeks today, that would have a good outcome.


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> All at once with a bang, 3 weeks today, that would have a good outcome.


I'm not doing 650 bar charts.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> All at once with a bang, 3 weeks today, that would have a good outcome.


Still time to invest all your bitcoin in Shenzhen mask manufacturers


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2021)

nogojones said:


> I find twitter pretty depressing at the best of times.


I’ve had my eye on it all day, but only for B50 branch updates on Brighton bin strike talks. Then all of a sudden it’s awash with cunts fawning over a dead Tory.


----------



## elbows (Oct 15, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> He was, weirdly, a supporter of the PMOI/MEK. (Well  makes sense geopolitically, but they’re a weird group)?


Guardian live updates page made reference to this.



> “Today, the Iranian Resistance lost an extraordinary friend and the people of Britain lost a great advocate of freedom and democracy,” said Maryam Rajavi, president-elect of the National Council of Resistance of Iran (NCRI), on the group’s website.





> Amess had been among MPs who had advocated for a UK ban to be lifted on the NCRI, which is based in France and Albania. The group was listed a terrorist organisation by the UK government until 2008.





> Speaking at a conference in Budapest last September, Amess had said: “One of the proudest things I have ever done in my political career is to support the National Council of Resistance of Iran which calls for the Iranian regime to be replaced with a safer and more democratic government. “



                           12m ago    17:54


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

Any news on who did it?


----------



## strung out (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Any news on who did it?


His time traveling child from 2005.


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 15, 2021)

I post this tweet without comment


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 15, 2021)

(Actually, I will comment, because its complete bobbins)


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> But...this is the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues.


I don't disagree but can you back this up with some evidence?


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 15, 2021)

nogojones said:


> And the mortar attack on Downing St, that I think only killed Norman Lamonts guinea pig



RIP Mr Piggy


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

Cameron is still alive


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> I don't disagree but can you back this up with some evidence?


Evidence of what?


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> Evidence of what?


"this is the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues"

For example, how was it designed and in which way. Some examples would be nice.

I'm not disagreeing with you, I just would like some examples of what you are claiming.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 15, 2021)

Suspect apparently is foreign:



My Maldives secret agent theory looking good.


----------



## oryx (Oct 15, 2021)

I'd like to have seen him lose his seat in a manner 1,000 times more humiliating than Portillo.
I'd like to have seen him bankrupted and having to eke out a living by trying to work out and live within the horrible and punitive benefits system his party have created.
Etc. etc.

But this sort of brutal death I would not wish on anyone, not even a tory.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 15, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Suspect apparently is foreign:
> 
> 
> 
> My Maldives secret agent theory looking good.



Nope . But There will be plenty of gnashing of teeth and outrage later by the usual suspects


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> "this is the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues"
> 
> For example, how was it designed and in which way. Some examples would be nice.
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with you, I just would like some examples of what you are claiming.


Ok.

You could look at the data showing rising distrust in politicians. And the removal of of the infrastructures of support and community. The individualisation of risk, and it's consequences. The dismantling of avenues and vehicles for protest and change...


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> I mean, obviously, it's horrific. Particularly for those innocent bystanders caught up in it who will have to live with those memories of today and what they experienced
> 
> But...this is the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues.
> 
> ...


So he asked for it really ? Wasn’t a question of if just when?


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> Ok.
> 
> You could look at the data showing rising distrust in politicians. And the removal of of the infrastructures of support and community. The individualisation of risk, and it's consequences. The dismantling of avenues and vehicles for protest and change...


Lots of data for this stuff can be found in polling, in the British Social Attitudes surveys, in the reports put out by various bodies such as the Social Mobility Commission or even the ONS.

There's tens, hundreds of thousands of pages of reports and books and papers charting the changes in British society under Tory rule.


----------



## gosub (Oct 15, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I post this tweet without comment



 cryptic murder crosswords?


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> So he asked for it really ? Wasn’t a question of if just when?


That's not how I would put it. 

No. 

It's a shocking, but not surprising, consequence of a process that he has t he played a small, but active, role in. 

Talk of "asking for it" starts to suggest stuff like "he deserved it". That's not a judgement I'm willing to make. Nor should anyone else.


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 15, 2021)

gosub said:


> cryptic murder crosswords?


His entire feed appears to be trying to prove that nothing is real, everything is staged.


----------



## SE25 (Oct 15, 2021)

Well this is shaping up for a fun week of discourse...


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> Ok.
> 
> You could look at the data showing rising distrust in politicians. And the removal of of the infrastructures of support and community. The individualisation of risk, and it's consequences. The dismantling of avenues and vehicles for protest and change...


I could, but that doesn't really answer what I asked. 

If you can't provide any examples of policies to back up your claim that okay too.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

oryx said:


> I'd like to have seen him lose his seat in a manner 1,000 times more humiliating than Portillo.
> I'd like to have seen him bankrupted and having to eke out a living by trying to work out and live within the horrible and punitive benefits system his party have created.
> Etc. etc.
> 
> But this sort of brutal death I would not wish on anyone, not even a tory.



aside from Boris

I'd quite happly watch him be demaned , disembolwed and cut into 1/4's


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> I mean, obviously, it's horrific. Particularly for those innocent bystanders caught up in it who will have to live with those memories of today and what they experienced
> 
> But...this is the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues.
> 
> ...



Yeah. I bet the stabber was thinking about all of this when he murdered the bloke. 

Load of old bollocks.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> So he asked for it really ? Wasn’t a question of if just when?



just happened to early once the revolution comes

they will all be up against the wall without blindfolds


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> Lots of data for this stuff can be found in polling, in the British Social Attitudes surveys, in the reports put out by various bodies such as the Social Mobility Commission or even the ONS.
> 
> There's tens, hundreds of thousands of pages of reports and books and papers charting the changes in British society under Tory rule.


Great, so you should be able to give me an example of how the society was "designed and implemented by him and his colleagues."

I just want to see an example.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

jesus do we have people defending individual tory mps now because someone stabbed one of them


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 15, 2021)

I have trouble giving one fuck despite knowing murder is wrong. He was an MP who voted for section 28. Cunt!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Yeah. I bet the stabber was thinking about all of this when he murdered the bloke.
> 
> Load of old bollocks.


From the sounds of things he wasn't. He was concentrating on the task at hand


----------



## bimble (Oct 15, 2021)

i hope it was a constituent who'd been in loads of times to talk about his boundary wall dispute.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Great, so you should be able to give me an example of how the society was "designed and implemented by him and his colleagues."
> 
> I just want to see an example.


if you agree, why do you need an example?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> jesus do we have people defending individual tory mps now because someone stabbed one of them


How this place has fallen


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Great, so you should be able to give me an example of how the society was "designed and implemented by him and his colleagues."
> 
> I just want to see an example.



You missed the bit where they've been running the country for a decade then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> i hope it was a constituent who'd been in loads of times to talk about his boundary wall dispute.


it was probably an angry leaseholder


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

just for the record for any bleatinghearts about the death of a tory mp

Boris Johnson defends comments about murdered MP Jo Cox


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> You missed the bit where they've been running the country for a decade then.


Yeh since he entered parliament the Tories have been in government for 25 of the 38 years


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> just happened to early once the revolution comes
> 
> they will all be up against the wall without blindfolds


Not sure that this will be looked back on as a key building block when the great day comes tbh


----------



## bimble (Oct 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it was probably an angry leaseholder


A pothole obsessive.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> if you agree, why do you need an example?


I agree with the sentiment, like I agree evolution is real, nice to have facts to back up a point though, otherwise you can say any old shit.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2021)

Foreign national, so 'terror' is back on the table.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 15, 2021)

Attacker was reportedly a Somalian man, I guess Twitter etc. will be Gammonageddon for a while.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

if the tory are not up against the wall


the machines will lead the revolution


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Not sure that this will be looked back on as a key building block when the great day comes tbh


Maybe not. But another brick in the wall


----------



## two sheds (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> I agree with the sentiment, like I agree evolution is real, nice to have facts to back up a point though, otherwise you can say any old shit.


why do you agree though?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh since he entered parliament the Tories have been in government for 25 of the 38 years



But we can't hold him personally responsible for policies he personally voted for in parliament can we? Let's be reasonable here.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Maybe not. But another brick in the wall


Please no . The phrase reminds me of appalling Pink Floyd tracks on repeat .


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> You missed the bit where they've been running the country for a decade then.


No, I didn't. They have fucked up the place all too obviously. However, the claim that the society was "designed and implemented by him and his colleagues." Needs some evidence that is was in fact designed and not just total incompetence and idiocy on the part of the Tories.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 15, 2021)

“Something in an Adam Curtis voice”


----------



## killer b (Oct 15, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I post this tweet without comment



I'm not sure the views of truthfinder2306 need to be broadcast beyond his 23 followers on twitter tbh


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> But we can't hold him personally responsible for policies he personally voted for in parliament can we? Let's be reasonable here.


----------



## tim (Oct 15, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Ah sorry.
> I spelled Amess incorrectly.
> It was a mistake.



We all go amiss sometimes.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

two sheds said:


> why do you agree though?


I agree with the sentiment, like I agree evolution is real, nice to have facts to back up a point though, otherwise you can say any old shit.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 15, 2021)

If it was Tebbit I would be hurrying down Lidl for champagne. But this Tory is no Tebbit. 
I’m a bit meh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> No, I didn't. They have fucked up the place all too obviously. However, the claim that the society was "designed and implemented by him and his colleagues." Needs some evidence that is was in fact designed and not just total incompetence and idiocy on the part of the Tories.


Do you think the way they have gutted communities and public services happens by chance?


----------



## bimble (Oct 15, 2021)

I went to see my local mp at her 'surgery'(?) one time, when i lived in brixton, and tbh was a bit surprised & impressed at how totally casual it all was, you just walk in wait in a plastic chair and then talk in a small room.
 I thought that was a good thing, would not have been the same with a police there or a metal screen or something between us, or even with a security search . So I think this is crap news, for that reason. Also think its crap that people are going 'o he was stabbed because he was a tory' with absolutely no evidence for that at all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

TopCat said:


> If it was Tebbit I would be hurrying down Lidl for champagne. But this Tory is no Tebbit.
> I’m a bit meh.


Maybe just some cheap asti spumante then or at most Sainsbury's taste the difference prosecco


----------



## two sheds (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> I agree with the sentiment, like I agree evolution is real, nice to have facts to back up a point though, otherwise you can say any old shit.


I agree - why do you agree with the sentiment though - it's nice to have facts to back up a point ....

 nm


----------



## YouSir (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> No, I didn't. They have fucked up the place all too obviously. However, the claim that the society was "designed and implemented by him and his colleagues." Needs some evidence that is was in fact designed and not just total incompetence and idiocy on the part of the Tories.



It never harms their interests and always profits them and their mates. Would be a lucky type of incompetence.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> I agree with the sentiment, like I agree evolution is real, nice to have facts to back up a point though, otherwise you can say any old shit.


you just need to have paid attention to the news in the past ten years to be aware of the destruction they have wreaked on the poor and vulnerable


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Do you think the way they have gutted communities and public services happens by chance?


I'm asking for an example of how this incident was "designed and implemented by him and his colleagues."

That's all.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> you just need to have paid attention to the news in the past ten years to be aware of the destruction they have wreaked on the poor and vulnerable


That's isn't what I'm asking for though is it, as you know.


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> I could, but that doesn't really answer what I asked.
> 
> If you can't provide any examples of policies to back up your claim that okay too.


There's 40 years of policies to pick from. 

Try the care in the community stuff, or benefit cuts or various military interventions in the middle East, or the Brexit campaign or the MP's expenses scandal, or the Covid response, or anti-trade union legislation or the media demonisation if the left or the closure of primary industry or the gig economy or ...

...you get my drift.

40 years of continuous Neoliberalism has created the society we live in.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> I'm asking for an example of how this incident was "designed and implemented by him and his colleagues."
> 
> That's all.



Your quote is missing quite a lot of the claim that was actually made.

FWIW recently published research puts the figure for excess deaths due to tory austerity at 57,200 for the years 2010-2015 alone.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> I'm asking for an example of how this incident was "designed and implemented by him and his colleagues."
> 
> That's all.



think you might of missed a post about what him and his colleagues implemented somewhere


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> I'm asking for an example of how this incident was "designed and implemented by him and his colleagues."
> 
> That's all.


have you not heard of Universal Credit, punitive sanctions on benefit claimants, denying disable people enough money to live on, deliberately trying to drown migrants? I could go on...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> That's isn't what I'm asking for though is it, as you know.


i don't know, what are you asking for?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> I'm asking for an example of how this incident was "designed and implemented by him and his colleagues."
> 
> That's all.


There are these things called 'laws' which mps vote on before they take effect. It's fair to say someone elected first in 1983 will have voted on more of these 'laws' than most MPs, from the public order act and numerous finance acts, the local government finance acts 1988 and 1992, the criminal justice act 1994, the terrorism act 2000, the various health acts...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> have you not heard of Universal Credit, punitive sanctions on benefit claimants, denying disable people enough money to live on, deliberately trying to drown migrants? I could go on...


And no doubt you will


----------



## agricola (Oct 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> I'm not sure the views of truthfinder2306 need to be broadcast beyond his 23 followers on twitter tbh



truthfinder2306 - 23 followers, post #266 and on page 9 though (which appears as a 6 when viewed from low earth orbit)


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 15, 2021)

.


----------



## On Fire (Oct 15, 2021)

Sir David Amess killing: Keir Starmer and Boris Johnson lay wreaths at scene
					

A Conservative MP has been stabbed multiple times at his local constituency surgery, his office has confirmed. Sir David Amess, who represents Southend West, is a veteran Eurosceptic who was knighted in 2015 for public service.Police said an arrest has been made in Essex of a man in relation to the




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Oct 15, 2021)

agricola said:


> post #266 ... appears as a 6 when viewed from low earth orbit)


666 he's right


----------



## kenny g (Oct 15, 2021)

Don't believe in the death penalty so can't see any reason to have any reaction beyond regret for this death.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

"this is the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues."

Okay, three examples of polices which have brought this about.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> but this is just gonna be used to push through exactly the same authoritarian legislation they were planning anyway.


Who knows, maybe they'll be creative and push through new stuff. Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Edie (Oct 15, 2021)

Awful news. Poor man and his poor family.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 15, 2021)

Cid said:


> Both religious pro-lifers.


They are anti-choice not pro-life.


----------



## agricola (Oct 15, 2021)

Edie said:


> Awful news. Poor man and his poor family.



this, really


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> have you not heard of Universal Credit, punitive sanctions on benefit claimants, denying disable people enough money to live on, deliberately trying to drown migrants? I could go on...


He lives on the other side of the world and it's 3am Saturday morning so maybe he hasn't. He's just an edgelord whose shtick is pretending to agree and then asking 'difficult questions'.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 15, 2021)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Please let it be an anti-vaxxer conspiracy person.


Why would it be though? He seems like the sort who would have been an ally of the anti-vaccine cause.

We will have to see.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 15, 2021)

On Fire said:


> Sir David Amess killing: Keir Starmer and Boris Johnson lay wreaths at scene
> 
> 
> A Conservative MP has been stabbed multiple times at his local constituency surgery, his office has confirmed. Sir David Amess, who represents Southend West, is a veteran Eurosceptic who was knighted in 2015 for public service.Police said an arrest has been made in Essex of a man in relation to the
> ...



Let me smash Murdoch's paywall, full article -



			Welcome to nginx!


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

maomao said:


> He lives on the other side of the world and it's 3am Saturday morning so maybe he hasn't. He's just an edgelord whose shtick is pretending to agree and then asking 'difficult questions'.


Was it really a difficult question?


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Let me smash Murdoch's paywall, full article -
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to nginx!


How do you do that? Loads of articles I can't see behind paywalls.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

whats your angle Dandred

is this anti gay and prolife mp someone you admire?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> How do you do that? Loads of articles I can't see behind paywalls.





cupid_stunt said:


> Discovered this tip earlier, for getting around The Times paywall, I guess it will work for others, but not sure as I have the bypass paywalls add-on, which works for most sites.
> 
> 1. Go to *Archive.Today*.
> 2. Paste the *UK Times article URL* in the space provided under "*My url is alive and I want to archive its content.*"
> ...


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Was it really a difficult question?


For you apparently.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 15, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Suspect apparently is foreign:
> 
> 
> 
> My Maldives secret agent theory looking good.



Well they said they wanted more foreign butchers…


----------



## bimble (Oct 15, 2021)

On Fire said:


> Sir David Amess killing: Keir Starmer and Boris Johnson lay wreaths at scene
> 
> 
> A Conservative MP has been stabbed multiple times at his local constituency surgery, his office has confirmed. Sir David Amess, who represents Southend West, is a veteran Eurosceptic who was knighted in 2015 for public service.Police said an arrest has been made in Essex of a man in relation to the
> ...


counter extremism will investigate whether there might be an islamic extremism link but he didn't say anything about allah so ye we have no news at all about what this was, but they gonna look at his phone & he was forin so maybe.  Shit article. I actually doubt very much this was that. Weird target if so.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 15, 2021)

This doesn't look like a win on any level - it's going to lead to yet more racism, xenophobia etc. and the people of Southend West will no doubt elect some other horrible Tory cunt to replace Amess.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

aye it a shit show 


but amazing what the tory will inact when its one of their own


not just mock Jo cox by saying she was surrendering and get brexit done




they look after their own and no one else

why my heart is a little half full of sympathy today for the fella



feel for his family thats it


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2021)

Almost unbelievably Swayne has been out cuntlooned:


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

can someone stab Jacob Rees-Mogg next



just planting seeds


_waves at the security forces 


_


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2021)

TopCat said:


> If it was Tebbit I would be hurrying down Lidl for champagne. But this Tory is no Tebbit.
> I’m a bit meh.


Lambrusco then?


----------



## bimble (Oct 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Almost unbelievably Swayne has been out cuntlooned:



oh wow. I think we have a winner on the performative delusion over what happened today show and its the fake victorian weirdo , great.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Almost unbelievably Swayne has been out cuntlooned:



He truly was the queen of our hearts, the people’s politician.


----------



## Carvaged (Oct 15, 2021)

Oh I always think it's terrible when someone dies, even when they have no empathy for anyone else themselves.

For example, I accidentally vacuumed up a spider the other day that had been trying to catch a butterfly. I've been feeling guilty for quite a while since 😕


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> He truly was the queen of our hearts, the people’s politician.



he would have  be very angry about you calling him a queen


regardless of the sentiment


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

maomao said:


> For you apparently.


Was pretty easy to ask what evidence there was for a claim, strange how there has been not yet though.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> he would have  be very angry about you calling him a queen
> 
> 
> regardless of the sentiment


Good. Rotten homophobe that he is was


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

oh fuck off  dandred already


if you vote tory i really mean it


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2021)

When Johnson is murdered who will find anything positive to say about the cunt?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> When Johnson is murdered who will find anything positive to say about the cunt?


he made penguins very happy

not to mention full


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Was it really a difficult question?


For you, yes


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> whats your angle Dandred
> 
> is this anti gay and prolife mp someone you admire?


Not at all, the Tories are scum. I hate the bastards. However, I would like to see some evidence for the claim that "this is the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues."

A few polices that have directly caused this or some kind of lizard like plan other than the Tories generally being shitty.

Not really a hard ask is it?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> he made the penguins very happy


Of course.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Was pretty easy to ask what evidence there was for a claim, strange how there has been not yet though.


Do you even know what evidence is?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Not at all, the Tories are scum. I hate the bastards. However, I would like to see some evidence for the claim that "this is the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues."
> 
> A few polices that have directly caused this or some kind of lizard like plan other than the Tories generally being shitty.
> 
> Not really a hard ask is it?


austerity and monetarism do you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Not at all, the Tories are scum. I hate the bastards. However, I would like to see some evidence for the claim that "this is the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues."
> 
> A few polices that have directly caused this or some kind of lizard like plan other than the Tories generally being shitty.
> 
> Not really a hard ask is it?


tbh it's not a hard ask. but being as you don't recognise evidence when it's served up on a plate we may be at something of an impasse


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh it's not a hard ask. but being as you don't recognise evidence when it's served up on a plate we may be at something of an impasse


Give it a try then. Shouldn't be too hard to provide one or two examples for you to do.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2021)

Holy fuck.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 15, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> a million Sas’s frothing



And a Partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> austerity and monetarism do you?


So why haven't you started knifing people?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Give it a try then. Shouldn't be too hard to provide one or two examples for you to do.


Are you asking to see some sort of secret master plan? The evidence is in their policies. Go have a read


----------



## two sheds (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> So why haven't you started knifing people?


he's training the penguins


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> So why haven't you started knifing people?


tbh it's not the sort of thing i'd be telling everyone is it?


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Holy fuck.
> 
> View attachment 292861



Why the surprise, he knows how to court the god botherers


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Not at all, the Tories are scum. I hate the bastards. However, I would like to see some evidence for the claim that "this is the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues."
> 
> A few polices that have directly caused this or some kind of lizard like plan other than the Tories generally being shitty.
> 
> Not really a hard ask is it?




i think it was something more presonal so we shall see

last guy who did this was a brexit nutter

this has the hallmarks of something else


----------



## Carvaged (Oct 15, 2021)

Hopefully he's finally found peace, with his idol Thatcher. And hopefully he can share some of that heat down there with homeowners, to help lower the costs of insulation.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Are you asking to see some sort of secret master plan? The evidence is in their policies. Go have a read


yeh the master criminal always makes one fatal error and the tories' is putting their plans in their manifestos


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Why the surprise, he knows how to court the god botherers


What surprise?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 15, 2021)

Mogg and Amess both fundamental Catholics.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Mogg and Amess both fundamental Catholics.


amess not so much now


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Holy fuck.
> 
> View attachment 292861





luke 4.9
Then the devil led Him to Jerusalem and set Him on the pinnacle of the temple. "If You are the Son of God," he said, "throw Yourself down from here.


----------



## bimble (Oct 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Holy fuck.
> 
> View attachment 292861


its not often that twitter proves its magic but there we are. praise the lord .


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> its not often that twitter proves its magic but there we are. praise the lord .


and pass the ammunition


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Any news on who did it?


that mp got stabbed and no cunt leaves till we find oot which cunt didit


brogdale said:


> Holy fuck.
> 
> View attachment 292861


George and Jacob on a pilgrimage to southend west, TV gold imo


Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Mogg and Amess both fundamental Catholics.


the pre-tridentine sort, the 'lets help nazis get to south america' sorts.


----------



## Serene (Oct 15, 2021)

Mogg had an affair with Queen Victoria.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> that mp got stabbed and no cunt leaves till we find oot which cunt didit
> 
> George and Jacob on a pilgrimage to southend west, TV gold imo
> 
> the pre-tridentine sort, the 'lets help nazis get to south america' sorts.


i think rees-mogg would rather they'd come here


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh it's not the sort of thing i'd be telling everyone is it?


But if the claim that  "this is the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues." were true, shouldn't more of the bastards have been knifed already?

Seems like this is just some random nutter, not a huge conspiracy that MPs implemented and designed this to happen. 

The UK has gone to shit, I can see that from abroad, but not everyone is going around knifing people.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

Mogg think he is the son of god


a very strange god but god


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> But if the claim that  "this is the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues." were true, shouldn't more of the bastards have been knifed already?
> 
> Seems like this is just some random nutter, not a huge conspiracy that MPs implemented and designed this to happen.
> 
> The UK has gone to shit, I can see that from abroad, but not everyone is going around knifing people.



so what happened to jo cox 

oh sage of the age


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Almost unbelievably Swayne has been out cuntlooned:




Sounds like JRM's been on the Chablis.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

Yet


----------



## bimble (Oct 15, 2021)

Actually laughing still, at galloway saying Amen, on twitter, to that. Brilliant, whoever he was the mp for wiggington south or whichever, he did not die for nothing let none say so


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 15, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Sounds like JRM's been on the Chablis.


A vat of communion wine more likely


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> But if the claim that  "this is the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues." were true, shouldn't more of the bastards have been knifed already?


yes, they should. but they haven't been. maybe they will be now. or shot. who knows?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 15, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> A vat of communion wine more likely




The communion chang.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> so what happened to jo cox
> 
> oh sage of the age


She was murded by a right wing nutter. A brexit butter if I remember.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Sounds like JRM's been on the Chablis.


Er...blood of christ = red, shirley?


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> She was murded by a right wing nutter. A brexit butter if I remember.



I’d be surprised if MPs tended to be murdered by people who agreed with their policy positions.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> But if the claim that  "this is the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues." were true, shouldn't more of the bastards have been knifed already?
> 
> Seems like this is just some random nutter, not a huge conspiracy that MPs implemented and designed this to happen.
> 
> The UK has gone to shit, I can see that from abroad, but not everyone is going around knifing people.


You are of very little brain, aren’t you? You don’t even understand what you’ve quoted


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, they should. but they haven't been. maybe they will be now. or shot. who knows?


Are you going to do the knifing? I'm not, not matter how the manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues has led to this, not many are falling for it. 

Would love to see some evidence to back up that austerity has caused some nutter to stab a troy twat.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 15, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Holy fuck.
> 
> View attachment 292861


Strange bedfellows. Populist recognise populist.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Are you going to do the knifing? I'm not, not matter how the manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues has led to this, not many are falling for it.
> 
> Would love to see some evidence to back up that austerity has caused some nutter to stab a troy twat.



just of interest sake,


why do you think he was stabbed?


----------



## Serene (Oct 15, 2021)

What was he knighted for?


----------



## bimble (Oct 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> just of interest sake,
> 
> 
> why do you think he was stabbed?


boundary wall issue. Or the under resourcing of mental health until you can prove you are completely dangerous.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You are of very little brain, aren’t you? You don’t even understand what you’ve quoted


I kind of got the gist, that's why I was asking for evidence to back it up. Strange none has come though, isn't it?


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> The UK has gone to shit, I can see that from abroad, but not everyone is going around knifing people.



Dystopia wasn't built in a day


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2021)

"Nothing is connected. Things just happen...er...nutter?"

Nah.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Are you going to do the knifing? I'm not, not matter how the manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues has led to this, not many are falling for it.
> 
> Would love to see some evidence to back up that austerity has caused some nutter to stab a troy twat.


you say you're not going to. but that's no actual evidence you're not planning such an _attentat._ i'd like to see some proper proof you're not going to top a tory.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> I kind of got the gist, that's why I was asking for evidence to back it up. Strange none has come though, isn't it?


No, you have not understood at all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> I kind of got the gist, that's why I was asking for evidence to back it up. Strange none has come though, isn't it?


we can explain things to you but we cannot understand them for you.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> just of interest sake,
> 
> 
> why do you think he was stabbed?


I don't have a clue, news is reporting some Somali guy knifed him so maybe he didn't like his casual racism. 

Why do you think he was stabbed?


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

what is it  about the latest thread of  ex pats defending brexit and tory party members


----------



## bimble (Oct 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> "Nothing is connected. Things just happen...er...nutter?"
> 
> Nah.


Cox was killed by a total baddie but this guy was killed by someone who just objects to austerity and so on is that your play?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> I don't have a clue


you've never posted anything truer.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> I don't have a clue, news is reporting some Somali guy knifed him so maybe he didn't like his casual racism.
> 
> Why do you think he was stabbed?


God's will.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> Cox was killed by a total baddie but this guy was killed by someone who just objects to austerity and so on is that your play?


this is a nice variation on the do you mean but i am sure the answer is still no.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> what is it  about the latest thread of  ex pats defending brexit and tory party members




Where have I defended Brexit? It was and is hilarious watching the UK now, total fucking disaster! Also, I fucking hate the Tories, alway have and always will!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Where have I defended Brexit? It was and is hilarious watching the UK now, total fucking disaster! Also, I fucking hate the Tories, alway have and always will!


right. and you say you're not going to knife a tory. but you have means and motive, all we're missing atm is opportunity


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

being a brexiter , pro life and someone who religously voted against gay rights

would not be surprised if he was cornholing someones kids and got stabbed for it


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

will retract


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> being a brexiter , pro life and someone who religously voted against gay rights
> 
> would not be surprised if he was cornholing someones kids and got stabbed for it


The Somalian guy was a one of those kids?


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

fuck off dan


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> The Somalian guy was a one of those kids?


Go get some sleep or have a sandwich or something


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> will retract


don't know why, you can't libel the dead - esp if the awful scenario you posed is true it needs to be said


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

Started already









						Priti Patel orders review of MP security after David Amess stabbing
					

All police forces ordered to assess safety measures




					www.independent.co.uk
				




You guys are going to have a new wave of shit there. 

Glad I left long ago.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Started already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so are we


----------



## maomao (Oct 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> just of interest sake,
> 
> 
> why do you think he was stabbed?


I'm hoping it was Insulate Britain.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

So, we've gone from a wild claim that this was "the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues."

To it being a Somali. 

Fun watching the wind change, I wonder how the mental gymnastics are going to play out now?


----------



## Raheem (Oct 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Mogg and Amess both fundamental Catholics.


Fundamental meaning "of or pertaining to the bottom".


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> I wonder how the mental gymnastics are going to play out now?


not well if your previous posts are any guide


----------



## nogojones (Oct 15, 2021)

eatmorecheese said:


> Strange bedfellows. Populist recognise populist.


Maybe after his Scottish Electoral pact with the Tories he thinks they'll give him this seat as a reward?


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> So, we've gone from a wild claim that this was "the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues."
> 
> To it being a Somali.
> 
> Fun watching the wind change, I wonder how the mental gymnastics are going to play out now?



of course being Somali he cannie of live in his constituency

good essex men keep the darkies out


----------



## strung out (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> So, we've gone from a wild claim that this was "the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues."
> 
> To it being a Somali.
> 
> Fun watching the wind change, I wonder how the mental gymnastics are going to play out now?


I thought you agreed with that original comment? Now it's a wild claim. You've changed your tune quickly.


----------



## bimble (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> this is a nice variation on the do you mean but i am sure the answer is still no.


Here's what chilango said:


chilango said:


> I mean, obviously, it's horrific. Particularly for those innocent bystanders caught up in it who will have to live with those memories of today and what they experienced
> 
> But...this is the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues.
> 
> ...


So 3 different options which try to explain why if one man stabbed to death another man, its probably cos one of them was was a tory:

1) its cos the tories presided over a disastrous covid response or maybe

2) he stabbed him cos of tory austerity or maybe

3) its cos they were so willing to attack remainers / the EU as traitors enemies of the people etc

Loads of love on here for that post (49 'likes'?! i didnt know there were even 49 of us on here ) .

Sorry but I think its crap.
If we want to talk about the fetid decay of our society as a whole and blame the tories for it fine but then its got to be about the many other people stabbed to death so far this year in the UK, none of whom were tory MPS.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

ahem

No Recourse To Public Funds is a public health risk and causes destitution


----------



## Carvaged (Oct 15, 2021)

Lot of claims being bandied around. But in more concrete terms, I heard that a ghost definitely fitting the description of Lady Diana, wearing a pair of elastic-waisted stonewash jeans, was seen swooshing away from his surgery with a knife in hand. I'm not saying Diana did it, but if confirmed it seems there's more at play here than we realise...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 15, 2021)

Carvaged said:


> Lot of claims being bandied around. But in more concrete terms, I heard that a ghost definitely fitting the description of Lady Diana, wearing a pair of elastic-waisted stonewash jeans, was seen swooshing away from his surgery with a knife in hand. I'm not saying Diana did it, but if confirmed it seems there's more at play here than we realise...



We won't know shit for at least a few days and probably not for a couple of weeks when it all comes out in actual reports.

Until then we're reliant on unsourced rumours from news agencies pretending that they know what's going on when really they are just sourcing twatter.


----------



## bimble (Oct 15, 2021)

nah it was the avenging angel of anti-toryness. Definitely not a pothole maniac or elvis.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 15, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> I think we can all agree its defo Corbyn's fault.



Still not even as much as an apology from him. Some leopards really don't change their spots.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

strung out said:


> I thought you agreed with that original comment? Now it's a wild claim. You've changed your tune quickly.


I agreed with the whole post, just not that one line. The bold part is the only part I was asking for evidence for. 

"I mean, obviously, it's horrific. Particularly for those innocent bystanders caught up in it who will have to live with those memories of today and what they experienced 
*But...this is the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues. *
We can obviously point to the casual and callous disregard for the 138,000+ who have died of Covid, including the 157 today who will receive no outpouring of outrage from Amess' colleagues.
We could point to the 50,000 - 120,000 deaths caused by the austerity policies of Amess' Party.
We could equally look at the cynical whipping up of hatred and division by Amess' Party in its pursuit of power, it's willingness to deploy rhetoric of treachery and war.
The death of one is a tragedy. The death of millions is just a statistic.
So, spare me the performative outrage, the howls of horror, the wailing, the weeping, the gnashing of teeth...this is the world he made turning on one of its masters."


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> so are we


Not as glad as I am. I don't have to live in the UK while the fall out from Brexit is going on, I'm sure you will all build back better!


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> of course being Somali he cannie of live in his constituency
> 
> good essex men keep the darkies out


Let's wait until when it all comes out in actual reports.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

dandred really as i like a beer also can i suggest watching a movie

you posts are being disjoined and not really have a clear direction or message


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

i await to see if we are going to get security at churchs and for mps after monday



that will help with attendence


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 15, 2021)

Now, who could make it all about himself?


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 15, 2021)

RIP


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> Cox was killed by a total baddie but this guy was killed by someone who just objects to austerity and so on is that your play?



Nope.

Neither of those statements.

Both Cox"s and Amess' murderers had agency over their actions, and thus are responsible for them, yet both were shaped by, and acted within, a particular form of society and the values, structures and material conditions of that society. Which in turn frame the possible ways in which people can, and do, act.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 15, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> So he asked for it really ? Wasn’t a question of if just when?


I'd argue exactly that. When you drive inequality in a society, you put people under pressure, and leave them with little or nothing to lose.

Do that to enough people, and some of them will react unpredictably. Many will inflict their outrage on themselves - look at the suicide statistics for benefits claimants - but there is always going to be a few people whose falling off the ledge will be in the form of more outwardly directed harm, especially if more constructive avenues to express anger and outrage (eg protest) have been closed off.

See also: rioting.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

can we pay nigel farrage to stand in front of every mp


whom are you going to hit first, really


----------



## rekil (Oct 15, 2021)

Anyone done the what was he wearing zinger yet?


----------



## Raheem (Oct 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> can we pay nigel farrage to stand in front of every mp
> 
> 
> whom are you going to hit first, really


I've got two arms.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 15, 2021)

No HIGNFY. 

I guess the BBC think taking the piss out of politicians would be in bad taste


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Let's wait until when it all comes out in actual reports.



He's a British national, as it turns out. So your little gotcha has backfired somewhat.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

.


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2021)

Dandred said:


> So, we've gone from a wild claim that this was "the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues."
> 
> To it being a Somali.
> 
> Fun watching the wind change, I wonder how the mental gymnastics are going to play out now?



"Somalis" are just as much living in this  society as anyone else. Nothing has changed regarding my point.


----------



## bimble (Oct 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> Nope.
> 
> Neither of those statements.
> 
> Both Cox"s and Amess' murderers had agency over their actions, and thus are responsible for them, yet both were shaped by, and acted within, a particular form of society and the values, structures and material conditions of that society. Which in turn frame the possible ways in which people can, and do, act.



ok.  So what makes this fatal stabbing different from all the others that have happened so far this year? You seemed to be suggesting his being a tory mp was relevant to his being stabbed to death.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2021)

rekil said:


> Anyone done the what was he wearing zinger yet?



He should have been more streetwise. MP's need to educate themselves about when they can and cannot be murdered. If in doubt, they can always flag down a fucking bus.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Now, who could make it all about himself?




"Otherwise I'd have been assaulted every day"

A stopped clock etc ...


----------



## Raheem (Oct 15, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> He should have been more streetwise. MP's need to educate themselves about when they can and cannot be murdered. If in doubt, they can always flag down a fucking bus.


99.9% of knife-wielding terrorists do an excellent job, often under difficult circumstances.


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> ok.  So what makes this fatal stabbing different from all the others that have happened so far this year? You seemed to be suggesting his being a tory mp was relevant to his being stabbed to death.


Relevent in that he had a greater and more direct role in shaping this society. He bore a greater responsibility for the creation of the environment that led to his brutal murder than most victims have.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 15, 2021)

I'll hold my hand up to being the first to celebrate Thatcher's death, but celebrating somebody's murder is somewhere even I'm not prepared to go, and I'd consider myself a bit of a sick fuck. 
There are some really fucking nasty people here.


----------



## bimble (Oct 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> Relevent in that he had a greater and more direct role in shaping this society. He bore a greater responsibility for the creation of the environment that led to his brutal murder than most victims have.


he didn't exactly deserve it but he helped facilitate his murder. ok.
i don't feel anything about this at all tbh, i'm not sad about the man dying, i don't know him, but this whole idea of his being culpable in some vague way for his being _righteously_ stabbed to death seems like a symptom to me, of a pretty weird way of thinking that  i don't want anything to do with.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> he didn't exactly deserve it but he helped facilitate his murder. ok.



He supported a party and a government that has caused hundreds of thousands of preventable deaths. Facilitating just the one murder would be a slow day for these cunts.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 15, 2021)

As usual some people seem to confuse thinking about any explanation for why someone would do something terrible other than He Done A Bad Evil with saying the terrible thing is totally OK.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 15, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'll hold my hand up to being the first to celebrate Thatcher's death, but celebrating somebody's murder is somewhere even I'm not prepared to go, and I'd consider myself a bit of a sick fuck.
> There are some really fucking nasty people here.



Indeed, and two of those are training to be teachers, they should never be allowed anywhere near other people's kids IMO.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> He's a British national, as it turns out. So your little gotcha has backfired somewhat.


Oh, dear, you fell for it!

"We won't know shit for at least a few days and probably not for a couple of weeks when it all comes out in actual reports.

Until then we're reliant on unsourced rumours from news agencies pretending that they know what's going on when really they are just sourcing twatter."


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'll hold my hand up to being the first to celebrate Thatcher's death, but celebrating somebody's murder is somewhere even I'm not prepared to go, and I'd consider myself a bit of a sick fuck.
> There are some really fucking nasty people here.



thank you for the support


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> he didn't exactly deserve it but he helped facilitate his murder. ok.
> i don't feel anything about this at all tbh, i'm not sad about the man dying, i don't know him, but this whole idea of his being culpable in some vague way for his being _righteously_ stabbed to death seems like a symptom to me, of a pretty weird way of thinking that  i don't want anything to do with.



Who said "righteously"?

Not me.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> "Somalis" are just as much living in this  society as anyone else. Nothing has changed regarding my point.


Neither has your inability to back up your claim.


----------



## bimble (Oct 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> Who said "righteously"?
> 
> Not me.


You listed 3 reasons why he might have been killed? All to do with tory policies. Which loads of people 'liked'. 
Were they not justifiable for murder just provoking? idk I'm probably just a liberal melt. I don't think it likely that this murder is because he was a tory, if it had been a lab constituency what would you say.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 15, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> He supported a party and a government that has caused hundreds of thousands of preventable deaths. Facilitating just the one murder would be a slow day for these cunts.



All governments do that though.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

about the one time i'll quote the sun


What did Boris Johnson say about Jo Cox?


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> You listed 3 reasns why he might have been killed? to do with tory policies. Were they not justifiable just provoking? idk I'm probably just a liberal melt.


Reasons are not the same as moral justifications.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Indeed, and two of those are training to be teachers, they should never be allowed anywhere near other people's kids IMO.


Oh fuck right off with that. That’s well out of order


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> You listed 3 reasons why he might have been killed? All to do with tory policies. Which loads of people 'liked'.
> Were they not justifiable for murder just provoking? idk I'm probably just a liberal melt. I don't think it likely that this murder is because he was a tory, if it had been a lab constituency what would you say.



'Cause' and 'justification' are two different words.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

i knew a tory once , a nice fellla


voted like a fucking wanker mind....


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 15, 2021)

Didn’t expect this


----------



## bimble (Oct 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> Reasons are not the same as moral justifications.


No. But you were all ready to suggest reasons. Would you have done the same if it happened to be a labour mp? I just find it a bit weird, the projection / thought experiment into the mind of some bloke with a knife.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> Here's what chilango said:
> 
> So 3 different options which try to explain why if one man stabbed to death another man, its probably cos one of them was was a tory:
> 
> ...


This just gets worse and worse like some crappy TV thriller where poor writers make things get super complicated. You were on about someone who just objected to austerity before. Like it was a student debate, a concept to be analysed and dispassionately observed perhaps. The way only someone who'd not had any actual contact with austerity could see things. Let's wait and see what develops. But maybe he'd been a victim of austerity rather than an objective observer of it.

And I think yer man's job as an MP rather sets him apart from other people stabbed, shot, gassed or simply beaten to death - don't you? He wasn't the victim of a postcode gang or some real-life Omar ripping off dealers or domestic violence or mistaken identity or misogyny.


----------



## bimble (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> This just gets worse and worse like some crappy TV thriller where poor writers make things get super complicated.


yes. i'm going to pop you on ignore for a bit, hope you don't mind, life is short and you are the king of the ignore list already aren't you. I don't think we have any evidence yet to suggest that he was killed because he was an MP, or a tory one.


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> No. But you were all ready to suggest reasons. Would you have done the same if it happened to be a labour mp? I just find it a bit weird, the projection / thought experiment into the mind of some bloke with a knife.


To a degree, the same would - and did - apply to a Labour MP, but to a lesser degree.

But, it's not about what "inside" the murderer's mind, it's about what's "outsIde" that I'm interested in.

Anyone who would prefer to live in a world where we don't have politicians being stabbed to death at work might, in my opinion at least, want to be interested in this too.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 15, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> you posts are being disjoined and not really have a clear direction or message


Have you read your own posts?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> yes. i'm going to pop you on ignore for a bit, hope you don't mind, life is short and you are the king of the ignore list already aren't you. I don't think we have any evidence yet to suggest that he was killed because he was an MP, or a tory one.


I don't mind in the slightest. But I think you'll find that he was killed because he was an MP and a Tory one at that.


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2021)

To put it another way.

I don't know if he was killed because he was a Tory MP.

I do know, however, that because he was a Tory MP he had played an active part in creating a society where such barbaric acts are more likely to happen.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Have you read your own posts?



like that but its intentional

hth


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> To put it another way.
> 
> I don't know if he was killed because he was a Tory MP.
> 
> I do know, however, that because he was a Tory MP he had played an active part in creating a society where such barbaric acts are more likely to happen.


Given no one has reported yer man assaulting anyone other than the Tory MP I think it's fair to say he was after the MP.


----------



## bimble (Oct 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> To a degree, the same would - and did - apply to a Labour MP, but to a lesser degree.
> 
> But, it's not about what "inside" the murderer's mind, it's about what's "outsIde" that I'm interested in.
> 
> Anyone who would prefer to live in a world where we don't have politicians being stabbed to death at work might, in my opinion at least, want to be interested in this too.


I’m interested in why people stab other people to death too, very much. 
But your post (that was liked more than any cute cat or naked urbanite) was about reasons to do with Tory policies & the dead man being a Tory mp. I found that weird that’s all.


----------



## strung out (Oct 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Indeed, and two of those are training to be teachers, they should never be allowed anywhere near other people's kids IMO.


Fucking hell, you prat.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 15, 2021)

Would seem somewhat unusual to run into a church for a random opportunistic killing and the person turning out to be a Tory MP.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Would seem somewhat unusual to run into a church for a random opportunistic killing and the person turning out to be a Tory MP.


Other people were available


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2021)

cupid_stunt said:


> Indeed, and two of those are training to be teachers, they should never be allowed anywhere near other people's kids IMO.


Don’t buy into his shit ffs.


----------



## chilango (Oct 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> I’m interested in why people stab other people to death too, very much.
> But your post (that was liked more than any cute cat or naked urbanite) was about reasons to do with Tory policies & the dead man being a Tory mp. I found that weird that’s all.


Weird?

It's the context of the murder.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 15, 2021)

This is going well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

chilango said:


> Weird?
> 
> It's the context of the murder.


It's wicked to mock the afflicted


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 15, 2021)

bimble said:


> No. But you were all ready to suggest reasons. Would you have done the same if it happened to be a labour mp? I just find it a bit weird, the projection / thought experiment into the mind of some bloke with a knife.





chilango said:


> To a degree, the same would - and did - apply to a Labour MP, but to a lesser degree.
> 
> But, it's not about what "inside" the murderer's mind, it's about what's "outsIde" that I'm interested in.
> 
> Anyone who would prefer to live in a world where we don't have politicians being stabbed to death at work might, in my opinion at least, want to be interested in this too.



I'll second that.

Personally, I'd rather give it a day or two until we have more idea what _actually _motivated this individual incident before I sound off about possible reasons too confidently. But of course we should be willing to think about how the mainstream left party's hopelessly half-arsed, cowardly positioning on Brexit, coming not long after a couple of decades of New Labour had already let down a lot of the people it used to rely on, bred the kind of resentment that might lead to a prominent Remainer in their midst becoming a target. And of course we should be willing to consider how the last 11 years' heartlessness in government has pushed people to desperate states.

Research has shown that perpetrators of hate crimes (leaving aside those with serious mental illness, perhaps) tend to feel that they have licence to act from whoever they see as their community. They often implicitly believe they're carrying out the wishes of a wider circle of people who, unlike them, wouldn't dare, but who do approve. Again, I don't know yet if that's at play here but it doesn't mean I'm dismissing the seriousness of what's happened if I mention it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2021)

For all this talk of how monstrous people are for celebrating a murder, I see no evidence of anyone here actually doing that. There's an awareness that the right will pick this up and run with it, in ways that will benefit nobody here. There's an awareness that Amess and his fellow travellers are responsible for numerous atrocities of their own, and that they have worked to build a society where the average person is less safe, less healthy, less well cared for and less prosperous. There's links being drawn between those facts and acts of violence, including but not limited to Amess' own murder.

But celebration? We all know there's nothing to celebrate. A minor villain has gone, soon to be replaced with someone functionally identical. Another villain has bought himself a lifetime in prison. The real boss villains are not harmed by any of this, and they will weaponise it against us like they do everything else. We all know this. We're not celebrating.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

well it started with  a man stabbed to death what do you want rainbows







no wait he hated gay people


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


>



Soz not sure what point you're making here


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Soz not sure what point you're making here


I'd say you're making a generous assumption there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> I'd say you're making a generous assumption there.


I try to see the best in people. Or something in them anyway


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 15, 2021)

> Tory MP David Amess Stabbed to Death​





maomao said:


> Good.





SpookyFrank said:


> For all this talk of how monstrous people are for celebrating a murder, I see no evidence of anyone here actually doing that.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 15, 2021)

We're 17 pages and 505 posts in. Is that one word from one person_ it_?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2021)

That’s your fucking beef. maomao doesnt hide his contempt for murderous Tory scum, never has done. Neither has your side kick when it comes to capital punishment.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

look if you want to defend the fella saul


use your big words sport...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> We're 17 pages and 505 posts in. Is that one word from one person_ it_?


Fuck me, it's a new low for urban


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 15, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> That’s your fucking beef. maomao doesnt hide his contempt for murderous Tory scum, never has done. Neither has your side kick when it comes to capital punishment.


I hate Tory scum but I draw the line at the death penalty for their beliefs.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

why not explain...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I hate Tory scum but I draw the line at the death penalty for their beliefs.


But it’s still all speculation, so ‘death penalty’ is milking it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I hate Tory scum but I draw the line at the death penalty for their beliefs.


I think we're are all on the same page then. I thought you were drawing the line before the death penalty, maybe at a good kicking, but am glad you've clarified


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 15, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> But it’s still all speculation, so ‘death penalty’ is milking it.


Regaress of the reasoning behind it, maomao believes he deserved it for being Tory scum. 
I hope all Tory scum shit hedgehogs but I wouldn't wish murder on them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Regaress of the reasoning behind it, maomao believes he deserved it for being Tory scum.
> I hope all Tory scum shit hedgehogs but I wouldn't wish murder on them.


Poor hedgehogs


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Poor hedgehogs


I guess it'd make a refreshing reversal of roles from Tories fucking hedgehogs.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Regaress of the reasoning behind it, maomao believes he deserved it for being Tory scum.
> I hope all Tory scum shit hedgehogs but I wouldn't wish murder on them.


Again, it’s beef.


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 15, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Regaress of the reasoning behind it, maomao believes he deserved it for being Tory scum.
> I hope all Tory scum shit hedgehogs but I wouldn't wish murder on them.


I dunno. They've been quite happy to know the result of cuts, dog whistles, attacks on migrants etc. People that effectively don't give a shit if people with less than them die don't deserve much better. His murder doesn't help anyone though at this stage.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 15, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I hate Tory scum but I draw the line at the death penalty for their beliefs.


I'm opposed to the death penalty, but it has to be said Amess wasn't. So...


(ETA: with the exception of inpenguination, which I see as being more about giving life to penguins.)


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 15, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Again, it’s beef.


No, it's because I'm not OK with murder, but we know your beef is 100% beef.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> No, it's because I'm not OK with murder, but we know your beef is 100% beef.


You couldn’t give a fuck about this Tory MP, like most of us here couldn’t give a fuck. You singled maomao out.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

tis is not the anti car propaganda thread


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 15, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> You couldn’t give a fuck about this Tory MP, like most of us here couldn’t give a fuck. You singled maomao out.


I couldn't give a fuck about any Tory MP, but I could give a fuck about people getting murdered. 
And he singled himself out, you tool.


----------



## Cid (Oct 15, 2021)

Can we speculate as to what miracles Rees-Mogg will attest to to secure his beatification instead?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 15, 2021)

Amen


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

his  beatification 

but nana


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I couldn't give a fuck about any Tory MP, but I could give a fuck about people getting murdered.
> And he singled himself out, you tool.


Kidding yasen cocker.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 15, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Kidding yasen cocker.


Yeah, murder is funny... LoL!


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 15, 2021)

depends on the preamble and set up like most good combat  sport events


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Yeah, murder is funny... LoL!


No one’s laughing.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Hope his assailant wasn’t a custard gannet off their mash on the made-up drug Cake


He didn't want his arms to feel like a couple of fortnights in a bad balloon.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Hope his assailant wasn’t a custard gannet off their mash on the made-up drug Cake


The twisted brain wrong of a one off man mental


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Soz not sure what point you're making here


An alternative view to the narrative of the thread. That's all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> An alternative view to the narrative of the thread. That's all.


But what's the point you think you're making?


----------



## BillRiver (Oct 15, 2021)

I won't be shedding any tears for him.

But neither am I celebrating, the way I would if it had been his friend Priti Patel, for one example. Or Jacob Rees Mogg, for another.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 15, 2021)

looks like she's wondering where to sink the teeth


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 15, 2021)

I won't shed any tears for him either. He had a very comfortable life while him and his ilk are to blame for much suffering and death.

While he was one of those busy punishing and killing the poor with viscious austerity policies, he claimed £8000 a year in expenses for hotel rooms, despite renting out his central London flat, which he was also receiving £20,000 expenses for per year... he  claimed the maximum expenses for food (£400 per month). All of that was being claimed for years and years and years. And all the while in receipt of a full MP's salary. And all the other expenses allowed, plus the various additional perks and privileges associated with the job. He was also anti-choice and anti-LGBT+. He was not a nice, decent guy like many are now saying and I do not miss him. He had no human compassion for the likes of me and many others and so I give minus zero % fucks for his demise - I just wish it didn't result in the fascistic legislation that his death is now gonna be used to bring in.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 15, 2021)

It's weird but I'm quite focused in on the fact he was an MP for as long as I've been alive, that's some job security.

How much can you actually relate to the average person and day to day life if your in that position for so long?


----------



## BillRiver (Oct 15, 2021)

Well said Count Cuckula 

100%


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 15, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I couldn't give a fuck about any Tory MP, but I could give a fuck about people getting murdered.
> And he singled himself out, you tool.


If his behaviour in a position of power has directly  resulted in 1000's deaths does that make a difference? He's ultimately a murderer. It's not worth arguing about.


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 15, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I won't shed any tears for him either. He had a very comfortable life while him and his ilk are to blame for much suffering and death.
> 
> While he was one of those busy punishing and killing the poor with viscious austerity policies, he claimed £8000 a year in expenses for hotel rooms, despite renting out his central London flat, which he was also receiving £20,000 expenses for per year... he  claimed the maximum expenses for food (£400 per month). All of that was being claimed for years and years and years. And all the while in receipt of a full MP's salary. And all the other expenses allowed, plus the various additional perks and privileges associated with the job. He was also anti-choice and anti-LGBT+. He was not a nice, decent guy like many are now saying and I do not miss him. He had no human compassion for the likes of me and many others and so I give minus zero % fucks for his demise - I just wish it didn't result in the fascistic legislation that his death is now gonna be used to bring in.


Better put than I had capacity for.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> How much can you actually relate to the average person and day to day life if your in that position for so long?



I think the trick is to not give a shit about relating to anyone and just take whatever you can get. 

The advantage of being a godly man is that you can skip the needs of mortal humans altogether and just serve god's will. Which is whatever you decide it is. Provided you've got money and power anyway.


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 15, 2021)

I can understand not agreeing with murder. It also feels like it's coming from the same place where people say civil disorder, criminal damage and violence cannot be justified when the government is committing violence against 1000's every day.

It's tragic for his family, but so are the deaths that many people like him laughed at and actively facilitated.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 15, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> If his behaviour in a position of power has directly  resulted in 1000's deaths does that make a difference? He's ultimately a murderer. It's not worth arguing about.


Saul don’t give a fuck. It’s beef with maomao.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> I won't be shedding any tears for him.
> 
> But neither am I celebrating, the way I would if it had been his friend Priti Patel, for one example. Or Jacob Rees Mogg, for another.
> 
> ...


They have to be lucky all the time - we only have to be lucky once


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 15, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> But what's the point you think you're making?


None. Presented without comment.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> None. Presented without comment.


Ah the auld content free post counter to the faq


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Saul don’t give a fuck. It’s beef with maomao.



But maomao is a bellend, tbf. 

He'll probably invite someone out for a fight soon.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> But maomao is a bellend, tbf.


((((bellends))))


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Here they are, the tag team on queue 

Fuck off the pair of you.


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Ah the auld content free post counter to the faq


No, or at least, not intended. 


Most of my posts are graphs or nerd/nerd-adjacent. Matters of fact. Points of interest. Links. Context. 

That's all my post was. A link to a thread on Twitter that people could take whichever way they wanted.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Here they are, the tag team on queue
> 
> Fuck off the pair of you.



Don't be daft, Bish.

maomao has been chipping at Saul for ages. He'll call him an alchie soon.

You're on the wrong side.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Here they are, the tag team on queue
> 
> Fuck off the pair of you.


They’re really stinking this place up recently.
They thrive on discord.
It’s almost enough to just ditch this place.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Don't be daft, Bish.


Sort it the fuck out then.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Sort it the fuck out then.



Too much respect for you to go in hard. 

You're wrong here though.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Don't be daft, Bish.
> 
> maomao has been chipping at Saul for ages. He'll call him an alchie soon.
> 
> You're on the wrong side.


Last reply to your (edit)  Sort it the fuck out. Poor auld Saul. Fuck off.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Too much respect for you to go in hard.
> 
> You're wrong here though.


Nah, I’m not. You’ve been trolling with him for donks, & it’s a piss take Si.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> You’ve been trolling with him for donks ...



Have you actually seen what's been going on?

Seriously?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Nah, I’m not. You’ve been trolling with him for donks, & it’s a piss take Si.


You know you're on the wrong side when OU is liking your posts.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> You know you're on the wrong side when OU is liki g your posts.


Ooo, the likes have hit a nerve? kin ell lol


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Have you actually seen what's been going on?
> 
> Seriously?


Yep. Seen the lot. You & ya side kick have been bang out of order.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> You know you're on the wrong side when OU is liking your posts.



Leave it. They probably haven't seen what's happening.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Ooo, the likes have hit a nerve? kin ell lol


Not even remotely, but when he likes my posts I have to step back and question myself.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Leave it. They probably haven't seen what's happening.


Sort it out Si, ffs


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Yep. Seen the lot. You & ya side kick have been bang out of order.



Totally prepared to hear your/their side of the story.

Don't know how you could possibly disagree if you've seen all the exchanges. You're bloke (maomao) is proper dogshit evil


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Totally prepared to hear your/their side of the story.
> 
> Don't know how you could possibly disagree if you've seen all the exchanges. You're bloke (maomao) is proper dogshit evil


The irony is that Bishie's stance is 100% British beef, and he knows it.


----------



## oryx (Oct 16, 2021)

Now declared a terrorist incident.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Totally prepared to hear your/their side of the story.
> 
> Don't know how you could possibly disagree if you've seen all the exchanges. You're bloke (maomao) is proper dogshit evil


Your behaviour towards Rutita & Ska was dog shit evil. Fucking abhorrent. Hey, you used to be ok on here, fuck knows what happened? Be nice to have the auld funny nice Spy back.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> The irony is that Bishie's stance is 100% British beef, and he knows it.



Bish is normally sound. I'm amazed that he's lined-up with fucking Maomao, of all people 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Bish is normally sound. I'm amazed that he's lined-up with fucking Maomao, of all people 🤷‍♂️


I’m not. You were the first to jump on his comment on this thread. Opinions are like arseholes, yet you chose to have a pop.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 16, 2021)

Is this why the ACG was banned from the bookfair?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 16, 2021)

top urban


----------



## Cid (Oct 16, 2021)

Pun _and_ content of thread.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Your behaviour towards Rutita & Ska was dog shit evil. Fucking abhorrent. Hey, you used to be ok on here, fuck knows what happened? Be nice to have the auld funny nice Spy back.



We've done this, mate.

Any beef that I had with Ska and Rutita  is done and dealt with (from my side at least). It wasn't one-sided, btw. ska invita knows that. I've got a lot of respect for both of those posters, but shit got out of hand and sometimes you can't go back.

Don't support maomao's calls for Saul to 'drink himself to death' cos you've got beef with me about Ska and Ruti. 

Seperate gigs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Totally prepared to hear your/their side of the story.
> 
> Don't know how you could possibly disagree if you've seen all the exchanges. You're bloke (maomao) is proper dogshit evil


this is well out of order. just stop being such a wind up merchant - it has real affects on people. baiting people for your own amusement. it's boring and depressing reading.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 16, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I won't shed any tears for him either. He had a very comfortable life while him and his ilk are to blame for much suffering and death.
> 
> While he was one of those busy punishing and killing the poor with viscious austerity policies, he claimed £8000 a year in expenses for hotel rooms, despite renting out his central London flat, which he was also receiving £20,000 expenses for per year... he  claimed the maximum expenses for food (£400 per month). All of that was being claimed for years and years and years. And all the while in receipt of a full MP's salary. And all the other expenses allowed, plus the various additional perks and privileges associated with the job. He was also anti-choice and anti-LGBT+. He was not a nice, decent guy like many are now saying and I do not miss him. He had no human compassion for the likes of me and many others and so I give minus zero % fucks for his demise - I just wish it didn't result in the fascistic legislation that his death is now gonna be used to bring in.


This is the problem with society right here.

No, Mr. Amess didn’t apparently address your own very personal concerns, but your very personal concerns do not necessarily reflect the concerns of his wider constituency. 

However, his dedication to being available to his constituency has cost him his life, which I would say is above and beyond the call of duty.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 16, 2021)

like a haunted jack in the box, it arrives


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> This is the problem with society right here.
> 
> No, Mr. Amess didn’t apparently address your own very personal concerns, but your very personal concerns do not necessarily reflect the concerns of his wider constituency.
> 
> However, his dedication to being available to his constituency has cost him his life, which I would say is above and beyond the call of duty.


Society is fucked, get used to it.


----------



## Cid (Oct 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> This is the problem with society right here.
> 
> No, Mr. Amess didn’t apparently address your own very personal concerns, but your very personal concerns do not necessarily reflect the concerns of his wider constituency.
> 
> However, his dedication to being available to his constituency has cost him his life, which I would say is above and beyond the call of duty.



You fucking spanner.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> We've done this, mate.
> 
> Any beef that I had with Ska and Rutita  is done and dealt with (from my side at least). It wasn't one-sided, btw. ska invita knows that. I've got a lot of respect for both of those posters, but shit got out of hand and sometimes you can't go back.
> 
> ...


You two have been cunts. Own it ffs, or fuck off.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> This is the problem with society right here.
> 
> No, Mr. Amess didn’t apparently address your own very personal concerns, but your very personal concerns do not necessarily reflect the concerns of his wider constituency.
> 
> However, his dedication to being available to his constituency has cost him his life, which I would say is above and beyond the call of duty.


He didn't just 'not address my concerns'. Him and his ilk have killed people and ruined people's lives you psychopathic rancid cock-ring.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Own it ffs, or fuck off.



I'm doing neither.

I think you're totally sound, but you've got this wrong.

Genuinely sorry to have fallen out with you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I'm doing neither.
> 
> I think you're totally sound, but you've got this wrong.
> 
> Genuinely sorry to have fallen out with you.


You really are. You treat people like shit cos you think it’s funny. It’s making this place somewhere I don’t want to be anymore.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 16, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> He didn't just 'not address my concerns'. Him and his ilk have killed people and ruined people's lives you psychopathic rancid cock-ring.



1. I’m not a psychopath
2. Or rancid
3. I’ve never worn a cock ring (maybe this says more about you than me)

Regardless.

Whenever you say a 69 year old man deserves to die after he has dedicated 40 years of his life to his local town and community…believe me…you are the one in the wrong.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I'm doing neither.
> 
> I think you're totally sound.
> 
> Sorry to have fallen out with you.


I’ve not fallen out with anyone on these boards in 20 fucking years, & I don’t intend to start now. But your toxic tag team with Saul is plain to see.


----------



## not henry (Oct 16, 2021)

this thread is a disgrace


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You really are. You treat people like shit cos you think it’s funny. It’s making this place somewhere I don’t want to be anymore.


Don’t you be going anywhere!


----------



## Cid (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I'm doing neither.
> 
> I think you're totally sound, but you've got this wrong.
> 
> Genuinely sorry to have fallen out with you.



You actually think your trolling is just bantz that affects a handful of people don't you? Fuck me.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

not henry said:


> this thread is a disgrace


Why?


----------



## Cid (Oct 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Whenever you say a 69 year old man deserves to die after he has dedicated his life to his town and community…believe me…you are the one in the wrong.



Unless they're gay, trans, want a right to control their body, are immigrants or asylum seekers, are on benefits etc etc.


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 16, 2021)

not henry said:


> this thread is a disgrace




nah - typical urban thread

nothing new to report, so they squabble to pass the time.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Who was it earlier that said Spanner would turn up at 1am?


----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2021)

There's no civility now though, is there? I mean it's horrible, but it's gone. I can see which party showed their true colours. e.g. Cameron and Osborne enjoyed savagely destroying public services.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You treat people like shit cos you think it’s funny.



Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? 

Where's all your pearl-clutching been when maomao 's been winding Saul up about his alcohol addiction? 

You daft hypocritical twat.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Who was it earlier that said Spanner would turn up at 1am?


The beauty of a public forum is that members can post their thoughts at any time of the day.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 16, 2021)

Cid said:


> Unless they're gay, trans, want a right to control their body, are immigrants or asylum seekers, are on benefits etc etc.


What has that got to do with Amess?


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I’ve not fallen out with anyone on these boards in 20 fucking years, & I don’t intend to start now. But your toxic tag team with Saul is plain to see.



Plain to see it wrongly, in your case. Clearly.


----------



## Cid (Oct 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> What has that got to do with Amess?



His voting record is there for you to view.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?
> 
> Where's all your pearl-clutching been when maomao 's been winding Saul up about his alcohol addiction?
> 
> You daft hypocritical twat.


Give it up.


----------



## Cid (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?
> 
> Where's all your pearl-clutching been when maomao 's been winding Saul up about his alcohol addiction?
> 
> You daft hypocritical twat.



Why are you bringing beef from the most stupid thread on these boards onto this thread? You seriously think anyone who goes on there will think 'oh, those two seem reasonable'?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> 1. I’m not a psychopath
> 2. Or rancid
> 3. I’ve never worn a cock ring (maybe this says more about you than me)
> 
> ...


I didn't say he deserved to die. He dedicated 40 years of his nefarious life to being a ruling class parasite though. That's a fact.

And I very much doubt there's much of a community at all where he was, thanks to people like him.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 16, 2021)

Cid said:


> His voting record is there for you to view.


He disagreed with your views so he deserved to get stabbed to death? Is that your point?


----------



## Spanner (Oct 16, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> I didn't say he deserved to die. He dedicated 40 years of his life to being a ruling class parasite though.


He dedicated his life to his constituents and his family. That parasite nonsense is your hangup, not the rest of us.


----------



## Cid (Oct 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> He disagreed with your views so he deserved to get stabbed to death? Is that your point?



Yes, that's exactly what I said.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> He disagreed with your views so he deserved to get stabbed to death? Is that your point?


It was right that he was allowed to do so much harm? Is that your point?

No one has said that he deserved to get stabbed.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> The beauty of a public forum is that members can post their thoughts at any time of the day.


Absolutely - welcome to the “shaking it down” thread!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> That parasite nonsense is your hangup, not the rest of us.


Only if you disregard the facts.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Cid said:


> Why are you bringing beef from the most stupid thread on these boards onto this thread? You seriously think anyone who goes on there will think 'oh, those two seem reasonable'?



It's not just from that thread, Cid. maomao has given-out to Saul about 'being an alchie' on pretty much every thread they've engaged on. Maomao has been a total cunt to Saul for ages, but Saul kicks back and he's the bad guy.

But you only see what you you intend to see.

Well done.


----------



## Cid (Oct 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> He dedicated his life to his constituents and his family. That parasite nonsense is your hangup, not the rest of us.



Just going to ignore the people whose marginalisation he wanted to perpetuate?


----------



## Cid (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> It's not just from that threa, Cid. maomao has given-out to Saul about 'being an alchie' on pretty much every thread they've engaged on. Maomao has been a total cunt to Saul for ages, but Saul kicks back and he's the bad guy.
> 
> But you only see what you you intend to see.
> 
> Well done.



Maybe if you tried not to be a cunt with everyone else you interacted with this would be more convincing.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Absolutely - welcome to the “shaking it down” thread” - nowt to do with a dead Tory cunt anymore but it may bounce back to that.


You don’t think saying “dead tory cunt” fuels the flames?


----------



## Cid (Oct 16, 2021)

I'll put spy on ignore for a bit, this is a stupid diversion. Should probably go to bed anyway. All of us.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Plain to see it wrongly, in your case. Clearly.


Give over ffs


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> You don’t think saying “dead tory cunt” fuels the flames?


Your mo sends the spider senses….


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Cid said:


> Maybe if you tried not to be a cunt with everyone else you interacted with this would be more convincing.



Maybe if you didn't support one of the nastiest fuckers on the boards, I wouldn't need to.

<Ooops, maybe maomao is gonna offer me out too now   >


----------



## Spanner (Oct 16, 2021)

Cid said:


> Just going to ignore the people whose marginalisation he wanted to perpetuate?


You seem to be forgetting the fact that he WAS MURDERED” today during an open-for-all surgery.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Your mo sends the spider senses….


I dont know what you’re talking about


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Maybe if you didn't support one of the nastiest fuckers on the boards, I wouldn't need to.
> 
> <Ooops, maybe maomao is gonna offer me out too now   >


The fuck you on about? Ffs Si


----------



## Cid (Oct 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> You seem to be forgetting the fact that he WAS MURDERED” today during an open-for-all surgery.



What I think about his murder, which I am fairly sure I haven't expressed, has fuck all to do with 'He dedicated his life to his constituents and his family' being utter bollocks.


----------



## Flavour (Oct 16, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> nah - typical urban thread
> 
> nothing new to report, so they squabble to pass the time.


you're a cunt n all


----------



## Spanner (Oct 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Infamy! he cried


I mean, wow. How does someone get away with that? It’s disgusting.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The fuck you on about? Ffs Si



You clearly don't know the history here, Bish.

Maomao offers people out for a punch-up when things don't go his way.

I'm still waiting.🥱


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I dont know what you’re talking about


Oh I do


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Maybe if you didn't support one of the nastiest fuckers on the boards, I wouldn't need to.
> 
> <Ooops, maybe maomao is gonna offer me out too now   >


Grow up. This is pure schoolyard bullying


----------



## Spanner (Oct 16, 2021)

Cid said:


> What I think about his murder, which I am fairly sure I haven't expressed, has fuck all to do with 'He dedicated his life to his constituents and his family' being utter bollocks.


So are you happy he’s dead or what? And seeing you’re such a big man…are you going to laugh in his widow and children’s face?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> It's not just from that thread, Cid. maomao has given-out to Saul about 'being an alchie' on pretty much every thread they've engaged on. Maomao has been a total cunt to Saul for ages, but Saul kicks back and he's the bad guy.
> 
> But you only see what you you intend to see.
> 
> Well done.


You’ve got that wrong. He lashed out after you and Saul’s relentless shithousery. Wasn’t the best of ideas, but he’s not the villain here. It’s you bully boys who revel in this


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> You seem to be forgetting the fact that he WAS MURDERED” today during an open-for-all surgery.




First time I saw the term surgery, I thought he was a doctor or something.

A quick google says it is an office.

Odd term.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> You clearly don't know the history here, Bish.
> 
> Maomao offers people out for a punch-up when things don't go his way.
> 
> I'm still waiting.


And I couldn’t blame him tbh 

Si, give it the fuck up.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You’ve got that wrong. He lashed out after you and Saul’s relentless shithousery. Wasn’t the best of ideas, but he’s not the villain here. It’s you bully boys who revel in this


You're very wrong there, as per.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You’ve got that wrong. He lashed out after you and Saul’s relentless shithousery. Wasn’t the best of ideas, but he’s not the villain here. It’s you bully boys who revel in this



Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> And I couldn’t blame him tbh
> 
> Si, give it the fuck up.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


>


Take this shit to pm


----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2021)

maomao has enough on his plate without this hassle. Just fucking move on.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> So are you happy he’s dead or what? And seeing you’re such a big man…are you going to laugh in his widow and children’s face?


What a ludicrous post. By a ludicrous specimen.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Humberto said:


> maomao has enough on his plate without this hassle. Just fucking move on.



Maybe he should have a bit of empathy and not wish other posters to 'drink themselves to death'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Maybe he should have a bit of empathy and not wish other posters to 'drink themselves to death'.


You know that’s not true. So you are doing this out of pure malice and spite


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 16, 2021)

FFS. I will fight you all.AND WIN

a slab of half decent/ 3/4 decent posters kicking off here over some perceived slight. ease off pls- edgelordy provoking aside, sort it out chaps. yer better than this


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You know that’s not true. So you are doing this out of pure malice and spite



You're a liar.

An outright liar. 

Shame on you.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

> Go and get on with drinking yourself to death.











						Entirely unashamed anti car propaganda, and the more the better.
					

Good. Because nobody is discussing rape on this thread no matter how hard you desperately try to lever it in.  He knows exactly what was meant, he's just playing to his audience. It's like tag team Cannon and Ball.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

You are a dogshit person.

And a liar.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Entirely unashamed anti car propaganda, and the more the better.
> 
> 
> Good. Because nobody is discussing rape on this thread no matter how hard you desperately try to lever it in.  He knows exactly what was meant, he's just playing to his audience. It's like tag team Cannon and Ball.
> ...


See, I was right.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> See, I was right.



Liar. Dogshit person.

You should be thoroughly ashamed of yourself


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> You are a dogshit person.
> 
> And a liar.


And you will hopefully regret this in the morning


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> And you will hopefully regret this in the morning



Can't see why.

I'm not the liar!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You know that’s not true. So you are doing this out of pure malice and spite


Get to fuck. Those were his exact words. He's a nasty cunt, and you siding with him does neither of you any favours. You're both crybullies with the same MO. You abuse others then cry foul when they kick back, so it's no wonder you're taking his side.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

.


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 16, 2021)

These fucking Tories though eh.


----------



## maomao (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Leave it, fella.
> 
> It's all in here for people to see.
> 
> ...


That wasn't a response to the kindness of urbanites. That was a response to the two of you laughing at rape. 

Nice to be argued over though.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> That wasn't a response to the kindness of urbanites. That was a response to the two of you laughing at rape.
> 
> Nice to be argued over though.



You're a truly nasty person

Wanna try to beat me up/offer me out?

Wanker


----------



## maomao (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> You're a truly nasty person


Yep. Fantasising about teenage girls dying, fine. Laughing at rape, fine. But mentioning the drinking of a drunken troll who boasts of his ability to wind people up, that's over the line.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> Yep. Fantasising about teenage girls dying, fine. Laughing at rape, fine. But mentioning the drinking of a drunken troll who boasts of his ability to wind people up, that's over the line.



Fuck off, you pissed-up soak


----------



## maomao (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Fuck off, you pissed-up soak


I'm just up a bit early for my yoga actually.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> Yep. Fantasising about teenage girls dying, fine. Laughing at rape, fine. But mentioning the drinking of a drunken troll who boasts of his ability to wind people up, that's over the line.


You really are a nasty piece of work. Wishing death on people and celebrating people's death. Have a word with yourself.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> I'm just up a bit early for my yoga actually.



Downward - Prick

Hope you put your back out, you evil cunt


----------



## maomao (Oct 16, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> You really are a nasty piece of work. Wishing death on people and celebrating people's death. Have a word with yourself.


You've just said you celebrated Thatcher's death yourself.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> You've just said you celebrated Thatcher's death yourself.


Yup, but I didn't celebrate her murder.


----------



## maomao (Oct 16, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Yup, but I didn't celebrate her murder.


Wavy lines in the sand again.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> Wavy lines in the sand again.


Not really. She died of old age. It's somewhat different to getting stabbed to death. But do feel free to try to drag others down to your level.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> Wavy lines in the sand again.



Not offering him out for a punch-up then?

Thought that was your thing with small blokes.


----------



## maomao (Oct 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Not offering him out for a punch-up then?


You've mentioned this so many times it feels like _you're_ offering _me_ out. It's also not quite what happened. I told someone (neither of you) if they wanted a fight they'd have to drive to my house. Which, while it was a very silly thing to say, ended the argument.


----------



## maomao (Oct 16, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Not really. She died of old age. It's somewhat different to getting stabbed to death. But do feel free to try to drag others down to your level.


So if Thatch had been shot in the mid-80s you'd have put flowers on her grave?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Oct 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> So if Thatch had been shot in the mid-80s you'd have put flowers on her grave?


Why would I? I didn't put flowers on my own grandmother's grave when she died in the mid 80s, and she was a wonderful person.

I might hate Tories but I'd never calebrate their murder. Celebrating someone's murder is way beyond that wavy line you seem to like mentioning.

Anyway, I'm going back to work. Hope you have a good day.


----------



## maomao (Oct 16, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Celebrating someone's murder is way beyond that wavy line you seem to like mentioning.


'Wavy' line is me accusing you of inconsistency over the point where you start clutching your pearls.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Oct 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh i posted a picture of him meeting the emir on the last page, and an emir outranks an ambassador


There must be a fuckton of Ferrero Roche at The Emir's parties then!


----------



## Dandred (Oct 16, 2021)

Well that last few pages really shows the true colours of U75 politikal posters...


----------



## MrSki (Oct 16, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Well that last few pages really shows the true colours of U75 politikal posters...


----------



## Dom Traynor (Oct 16, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Well that last few pages really shows the true colours of U75 politikal posters...


First thread to ever do that


----------



## flypanam (Oct 16, 2021)

I remember postmen cheering at the pub i had a summer job in, in Golders Green when Ian Gow hit the roof. Seems like there is a fine tradition of celebrating when the masters die.

Edited for clarity


----------



## Dom Traynor (Oct 16, 2021)

flypanam said:


> Phone playing up.


Ta.


----------



## flypanam (Oct 16, 2021)

Dom Traynor said:


> Ta.


Got it to work eventually…


----------



## Dom Traynor (Oct 16, 2021)

flypanam said:


> Got it to work eventually…


**


----------



## petee (Oct 16, 2021)

flypanam said:


> I remember post men cheering at the pub in Golders Green when Ian Gow hit the roof. Seems like their is a fine tradition of celebrating when the masters die.



"hit the roof"


----------



## extra dry (Oct 16, 2021)

Any updates on motive and any more arrests?


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 16, 2021)

extra dry said:


> Any updates on motive and any more arrests?


He was a tory apparently.


----------



## strung out (Oct 16, 2021)

Have to agree with Bish and OU here, the Top Gear tag team are one of the worst things about these boards and their behaviour has been shoddy yet again on this thread. Not sure they'll ever learn or change, but their pearl clutching on this thread is pretty special.


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 16, 2021)

extra dry said:


> Any updates on motive


According to the BBC News article I just read it’s been declared a terrorist incident* due to “potential links to extremist material”.  Sounds like a story which could change when more is discovered, since “potential” sounds like they might be reaching a bit. 

*the Amess stabbing, not shenanigans on this thread


----------



## moochedit (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Who was it earlier that said Spanner would turn up at 1am?


Me. He doesn't post every day but it's always around that time when he shows up.


----------



## deeyo (Oct 16, 2021)

people have killed each other since forever, & probably always will. most often for stupid reasons. 
i'm sure we could build a better society if we tried, where it happened less often & where we took care of each other. where people didn't have to be afraid of walking home alone, or afraid of the people they're alone with in their homes. where people didn't have to be alone at all, unless they wanted to.

as Sue wrote in the s.e. thread -


Sue said:


> Unfortunately, you don't need to go all the way to Kenya to look for women being murdered by men.
> 
> *81 women have been murdered by men in the UK since Sarah Everard was killed.*
> 
> ...



since 2014,  over 21000 people has drowned trying to cross the mediterranean, over 1400 this year.

some of those people were most certainly horrible persons. most probably wasn't. all of those deaths could've been & should've been avoided.

we live in a fucked up world, where horrible things happen all the time & still we have to get up and go to work in the morning (not today, though, i'm free, but the dishwashers broken & i couldn't be bothered yesterday) 
we don't know the motive behind this murder yet, but nobody's celebrating that a man got stabbed to death in front of innocent bystanders. 
joking about it is a way of coping. 









						Social Psychologists: It Takes 36 Days After a Tragedy Before Jokes About It Become Funny
					

Too soon? Researchers have an answer for you.




					newrepublic.com


----------



## TopCat (Oct 16, 2021)

morning all


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 16, 2021)

I guess if it hadn't been for Tory austerity and we had in the UK a more just and equitable society, like for example that of Norway, then this guy would have murdered several strangers with a bow and arrow instead of an MP with a knife.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 16, 2021)

Lol at Top Gear tag team strung out


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> I guess if it hadn't been for Tory austerity and we had in the UK a more just and equitable society, like for example that of Norway, then this guy would have murdered several strangers with a bow and arrow instead of an MP with a knife.



The homicide rate in the UK in 2020 was 11.7 per million people.

In Norway it was 13. In the entire country.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 16, 2021)

TopCat said:


> This is going well.



You posted that at about 10pm.

You won't believe what happened next!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 16, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> According to the BBC News article I just read it’s been declared a terrorist incident* due to “potential links to extremist material”.


Been upgraded to "Islamist extremism" now.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 16, 2021)

Certainly moved the news agenda on from the needless covid death-toll and the 'crisis, what crisis' holiday.
Almost convenient for Johnson.


----------



## comrade spurski (Oct 16, 2021)

I have never understood this bollocks about not speaking ill of the dead.

No one on here was his friend so tbh I do not get the outrage because one person said "good".

I personally do not think it is good.

I fear for me and my family cos racist cunts will use it as an excuse to do what they love to do.

I fear that we will get more racism in the media and more draconian laws.

I do not actually think that it is good that he is dead.

But I ain't cut up about it. He weren't my mate.  I didn't admire him...his political views were far away from mine.
But tbh if I had been asked to write a list of MPs I knew he wouldn't have made the list before yesterday.

I do not remember him condemning poverty, austerity, cuts to UC and the fact that his government had to be shamed into keeping free school meals by a footballer. I don't remember him condemning Patel or Johnson for implying that footballers taking the knee was provoking racism and division. I don't remember him criticising Patel for abusing human rights lawyers for doing their jobs.
Nor do I remember him criticising his party members formalising those who disagreed with brexit as "traitors".
I do not remember him demanding Cummings be sacked or condemn the cluster fuck regarding covid last Autumn and winter.
I could go on and on but think I've made my point.

We seem to live in a world where we have to weep for people we don't know or even like because otherwise you're a heartless cunt.

If some one on here thinks its "good" he was stabbed (it was written before it was known he had died) I don't get the outrage. I get that people will disagree but not the outrage.

Maybe this is my failing but in truth I think that people seriously lose the plot when this stuff happens.


----------



## killer b (Oct 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Certainly moved the news agenda on from the needless covid death-toll and the 'crisis, what crisis' holiday.
> Almost convenient for Johnson.


This is quite silly.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Certainly moved the news agenda on from the needless covid death-toll and the 'crisis, what crisis' holiday.
> Almost convenient for Johnson.



But Johnson shrugs off this kind of stuff on an almost daily basis. I doubt he'd bother to orchestrate a murder to cover it up. If nothing else, it looks too much like hard work.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 16, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> I guess if it hadn't been for Tory austerity and we had in the UK a more just and equitable society, like for example that of Norway, then this guy would have murdered several strangers with a bow and arrow instead of an MP with a knife.



If a Norwegian MP was murdered, would people be speculating that it might be connected to their decades of service in governments that viciously cut benefits?


----------



## Dom Traynor (Oct 16, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> If a Norwegian MP was murdered, would people be speculating that it might be connected to their decades of service in governments that viciously cut benefits?


Possibly yeah.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 16, 2021)

No, I wasn't suggesting that Johnson orchestrated the murder, merely that the timing was convenient for deflecting the news agenda as it was before the murder.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 16, 2021)

extra dry said:


> Any updates on motive and any more arrests?



from what I can see in the papers it defo terror related because he has Somali descent and is more then like a Muslim


the polite jihadi that applys for a meeting before stabbing you


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

He was holding this surgery ( no pun ), in a Methodist Church, a religious building. This struck me as being something that might attract scorn from people who are religious when I saw where it was at yesterday.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

Serene said:


> He was holding this surgery ( no pun ), in a Methodist Church, a religious building. This struck me as being something that might attract scorn from people who are religious when I saw where it was at yesterday.


I'm sure people wouldn't take this opportunity to heap scorn on methodists


----------



## JimW (Oct 16, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> The homicide rate in the UK in 2020 was 11.7 per million people.
> 
> In Norway it was 13. In the entire country.


Am I being thick or does that make murder more common there as the population is less than six million?
ETA I see I am, read the million wrong! Moving along....


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Oct 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I'm sure people wouldn't take this opportunity to heap scorn on methodists


Just give me a few minutes.


----------



## Riklet (Oct 16, 2021)

Pretty awful, I don't think he "asked for it" at all.

Stabbed to death randomly by some likely mentally unwell idiot. Or perhaps Islamist nutcase. No I am not shedding any tears, but whatever you think of people's politics this is a shit thing to happen and won't lead to anything positive.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 16, 2021)

JimW said:


> Am I being thick or does that make murder more common there as the population is less than six million?
> ETA I see I am, read the million wrong! Moving along....



According to this index based on UN statistics, the UK is the 124th most murderous country in the world and Norway is in a six-way tie for 154th, just behind China.









						Countries ranked by Intentional homicides (per 100,000 people)
					





					www.indexmundi.com


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 16, 2021)

As a mixed-race bloke living in Leigh-on-Sea I'm pretty sure the revelation that the assailant was Somali is going to make things pleasant for me round here .


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Pretty awful, I don't think he "asked for it" at all.
> 
> Stabbed to death randomly by some likely mentally unwell idiot. Or perhaps Islamist nutcase. No I am not shedding any tears, but whatever you think of people's politics this is a shit thing to happen and won't lead to anything positive.


Maybe he didn't ask for it but I doubt it was random. And could you lose the mh bit?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

I doubt it was a random attack. It’s much more likely that Amess was specifically targeted and because he was an MP.


----------



## Riklet (Oct 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Maybe he didn't ask for it but I doubt it was random. And could you lose the mh bit?



Had a quick peek at this thread and it looks like a total carcrash so tbh dont see why out of everything posted I should be "losing" anything.

When did I say it was random or not premeditated etc?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

It personally makes me a bit more concerned about safety and security at my workplace, because our local MP holds his surgeries there and me and colleagues are the first point of call when constituents visit. He’s as likely a target for right-wing extremists as any Labour MP in a very diverse inner city area.


----------



## BillRiver (Oct 16, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Pretty awful, I don't think he "asked for it" at all.
> 
> Stabbed to death randomly by some likely mentally unwell idiot. Or perhaps Islamist nutcase. No I am not shedding any tears, but whatever you think of people's politics this is a shit thing to happen and won't lead to anything positive.



And yet the vast majority of stabbers have no recorded mental illness.

Statistically speaking you/we are very much more likely to be stabbed by a "normal" than a "nutter".

Such as me, for example. I am a nutter. Like most, I'm harmless except to myself.

I've been living with a diagnosed "severe mental illness" for 23 years. I've never stabbed anyone other than myself. So far. I have no plans to, either.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Had a quick peek at this thread and it looks like a total carcrash so tbh dont see why out of everything posted I should be "losing" anything.
> 
> When did I say it was random or not premeditated etc?


In your last post - second sentence


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

The difference in the News this morning is, that yesterday they said the suspect had run into the building and stabbed him, however this morning the story seems to be ( in the funny papers so who knows if it is true ) that he queued up to see him. If he did queue up it shows many things. One thing that shows is that he had only one target, because he didnt attack anyone else, even though he clearly had every opportunity to do so. Another thing it shows is that it was premeditated, because if he had come running in he may have been stopped or rugby tackled or similar, and would have failed, however by queueing up he was presented to his target in a very simple way.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 16, 2021)

JimW said:


> Am I being thick or does that make murder more common there as the population is less than six million?
> ETA I see I am, read the million wrong! Moving along....



I did exactly the same thing as you just did.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 16, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Had a quick peek at this thread and it looks like a total carcrash so tbh dont see why out of everything posted I should be "losing" anything.
> 
> When did I say it was random or not premeditated etc?



for a friday night thread about a dead tory mp , i think it when reasonable well till around page 18


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 16, 2021)

What this thread descended into overnight makes me really sad. Everyone thinks they've got justification for their posts/retaliation but loads of people choosing every time to be fucking horrible. Be better than that ffs, be nicer.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 16, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> for a friday night thread about a dead tory mp , i think it when reasonable well till around page 18


by which time refreshments had been taken.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 16, 2021)

S☼I said:


> What this thread descended into overnight makes me really sad. Everyone thinks they've got justification for their posts/retaliation but loads of people choosing every time to be fucking horrible. Be better than that ffs, be nicer.



aye the nasty presonal stuff does not really need to spread around the board


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 16, 2021)

It’s hardly a new thing though, is it?


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

It has been reported that after the crime, the suspect remained at the scene until the Police arrived to arrest him.  ( if true )This isnt the usual scenario with such occasions.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> aye the nasty presonal stuff does not really need to spread around the board


Pretty sure there are enforceable rules about cross thread beef. But I think editor has his hands full as he seem to be moderating solo at the moment.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 16, 2021)

if the reporting this morning is accurate, and I stress the if, then some of the attempts on here to contextualise the motives and political processes motivating the killer: closed off routes of protest, cuts etc look embarrassingly wide of the mark.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 16, 2021)

not unheard off but if he just remained calm and was not attacked by anyone in the hall 
it seem he might be more of a known individual than they are letting on


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Pretty sure there are enforceable rules about cross thread beef. But I think editor has his hands full as he seem to be moderating solo at the moment.



aye not having a go at Ed,

more so that it should be dropped by the participents for a bit


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Pretty awful, I don't think he "asked for it" at all.
> 
> Stabbed to death randomly by some likely mentally unwell idiot. Or perhaps Islamist nutcase. No I am not shedding any tears, but whatever you think of people's politics this is a shit thing to happen and won't lead to anything positive.


What 'positives' are we expecting from the #ToryScum?


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 16, 2021)

Apparently has lived in the constituency since the 90s, and according to the Guardian may have been referred under the Prevent program


----------



## brogdale (Oct 16, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> if the reporting this morning is accurate, and I stress the if, then some of the attempts on here to contextualise the motives and political processes motivating the killer: closed off routes of protest, cuts etc look embarrassingly wide of the mark.


Surely that's the nature of speculation?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 16, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Apparently has lived in the constituency since the 90s, and according to the Guardian may have been referred under the Prevent program


wait for the "was already known to authorities" line, then.


----------



## tim (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> They’re really stinking this place up recently.
> They thrive on discord.
> It’s almost enough to just ditch this place.


This place thrives on discord.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Had a quick peek at this thread and it looks like a total carcrash so tbh dont see why out of everything posted I should be "losing" anything.
> 
> When did I say it was random or not premeditated etc?


if you want to say 'mentally ill people are violent killers' then by all means carry on. after all it's not my job to stop you looking like a wanker.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

tim said:


> This place thrives on discord.


it is the urban way


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> aye not having a go at Ed,
> 
> more so that it should be dropped by the participents for a bit


There is a certain rancorous thread that was specifically set up to cause disharmony amongst posters that needs to be nuked though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

Badgers said:


> What 'positives' are we expecting from the #ToryScum?


i await the arrival of a tory jim jones


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> There is a certain rancorous thread that was specifically set up to cause disharmony amongst posters that needs to be nuked though.


yeh but the trans thread's there for the foreseeable sadly


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 16, 2021)

maybe more than one


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> There is a certain rancorous thread that was specifically set up to cause disharmony amongst posters that needs to be nuked though.



Have you considered putting it on ignore?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

Riklet said:


> Had a quick peek at this thread and it looks like a total carcrash so tbh dont see why out of everything posted I should be "losing" anything.
> 
> When did I say it was random or not premeditated etc?





Riklet said:


> Pretty awful, I don't think he "asked for it" at all.
> 
> *Stabbed to death randomly* by some likely mentally unwell idiot. Or perhaps Islamist nutcase. No I am not shedding any tears, but whatever you think of people's politics this is a shit thing to happen and won't lead to anything positive.


here's a tip: it helps if you read your posts so you know what you've said


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Surely that's the nature of speculation?


Yeah, if I wanted to read "It must have been a Muslim extremist" - which was always a strong possibility - I would have gone to the Daily Mail comments section, it's a credit to this place that people didn't jump to conclusions and considered all the other reasons somebody might have for killing a Tory MP.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Surely that's the nature of speculation?



Of course, that’s why it’s best avoided


----------



## agricola (Oct 16, 2021)

Serene said:


> It has been reported that after the crime, the suspect remained at the scene until the Police arrived to arrest him.  ( if true )This isnt the usual scenario with such occasions.



TBF it sort of is - of the recent UK Islamist attacks all of them have had the suspect staying at or near the scene until Police confront them.  The unusual thing is that he didn't (according to media reports anyway) have a go at the cops when they turned up.


----------



## xenon (Oct 16, 2021)

The handwringing is going to be unbarable isn't it. The public get a lecture on civility. The be nice to MPs, what's happened to respectful disagreement, our rotten politics... From all the people that make it so.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 16, 2021)

hug a tory and thank them for making some parts of the population lives  a fucking misery



*vomits at little in his mouth


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> hug a tory and thank them for making our lives a fucking misery
> 
> 
> 
> *vomits at little in his mouth


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

agricola said:


> TBF it sort of is - of the recent UK Islamist attacks all of them have had the suspect staying at or near the scene until Police confront them.  The unusual thing is that he didn't (according to media reports anyway) have a go at the cops when they turned up.


I was meaning that ( if true ) he handed himself in peacefully. The reports say he remained calm. I was comparing this part of the scenario with European attacks. I am not au fait with UK ones, as there havent been so many. I can remember the London Bridge one where the suspect fought with passerby as they tried to capture him. I cant remember any attack that ended with the suspect remaining calm and waiting to hand himself in. Is handing himself in calmly a rare end scenario? Id say so. Most endings are different. I can remember another where the police shot the suspect dead, cant remember which attack it was.


----------



## tim (Oct 16, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I mean, wow. How does someone get away with that? It’s disgusting.



Don't knock Talbot Rothwell, he got a prestigious award for that line.


----------



## xenon (Oct 16, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> if the reporting this morning is accurate, and I stress the if, then some of the attempts on here to contextualise the motives and political processes motivating the killer: closed off routes of protest, cuts etc look embarrassingly wide of the mark.



Of course. But it's urban. Being Wide of the mark sage predictions and out of touch prognostications are part of the charm.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

Serene said:


> I was meaning that ( if true ) he handed himself in peacefully. The reports say he remained calm. I was comparing this part of the scenario with European attacks. I am not au fait with UK ones, as there havent been so many. I can remember the London Bridge one where the suspect fought with passerby as they tried to capture him. I cant remember any attack that ended with the suspect remaining calm and waiting to hand himself in. Is handing himself in calmly a rare end scenario? Id say so. Most endings are different. I can remember another where the police shot the suspect dead, cant remember which attack it was.


tbh i wouldn't be surprised if the presence of a koran makes the cops go 'oho it's another terrorist' whereas if i was looking about i'd want to see eg a copy of qutb's milestones on the shelf or some similar digital bit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

xenon said:


> Of course. But it's urban. Being Wide of the mark sage predictions and out of touch prognostications are part of the charm.


you mean the fact-free speculation which is so central to our activity


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> And I couldn’t blame him tbh
> 
> Si, give it the fuck up.


he wouldn't be cunty si if he did


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh i wouldn't be surprised if the presence of a koran makes the cops go 'oho it's another terrorist' whereas if i was looking about i'd want to see eg a copy of qutb's milestones on the shelf or some similar digital bit.


Indeed, one cannot even deduce that it was an islamic attack from such observance of facts ( if the media stories are true ). The suspects motives are not clear. There isnt any indication of motive from it. It hasnt been reported that he shouted out a slogan as they quite often do appararently on such occasions. And so we have to wait to see how it all unfurls. They will get more information hopefully while questioning the suspect.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Have you considered putting it on ignore?


Yes I have. And I have done before. But it’s still there and continues to be a binfire


----------



## Athos (Oct 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> You've mentioned this so many times it feels like _you're_ offering _me_ out. It's also not quite what happened. I told someone (neither of you) if they wanted a fight they'd have to drive to my house. Which, while it was a very silly thing to say, ended the argument.


Just for the record, and without wanting to pick up where we left off, it wasn't you offering me out that ended the argument; that happened when I decided to back off after you revealed the fragility of your mental health.


----------



## bimble (Oct 16, 2021)

I want to know if they had met before, still hoping there's a case file somewhere about how the mp failed to help with his neighbour's overgrown leilandii or whatever. Stabbing someone 17 times (reportedly) after waiting patiently for your turn in the queue does seem unusual.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2021)

xenon said:


> The handwringing is going to be unbarable isn't it. The public get a lecture on civility. The be nice to MPs, what's happened to respectful disagreement, our rotten politics... From all the people that make it so.



Yes we must be respectful when disagreeing with Priti Patel's plan to let border patrol goons drown people with impunity. We should take a dispassionate, reasoned approach to the idea of dismantling the same NHS that just saved the whole country from oblivion. We shouldn't get upset if our polite requests for some policies which might just keep the planet habitable for another 100 years are politely declined.

Just ignore it all as best you can. They fucking love watching decent people boil over with rage at this shit, so don't give them the satisfaction. And stay off twitter and the comment threads at all costs.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 16, 2021)

Serene said:


> . They will get more information hopefully while questioning the suspect.



Probably banging on about boundary walls and potholes as we speak.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 16, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Of course, that’s why it’s best avoided


 U75...no speculation...hmm


----------



## chilango (Oct 16, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> if the reporting this morning is accurate, and I stress the if, then some of the attempts on here to contextualise the motives and political processes motivating the killer: closed off routes of protest, cuts etc look embarrassingly wide of the mark.


The context remains the same. Domestic jihadis aren't formed in a vacuum.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 16, 2021)

Athos said:


> Just for the record, and without wanting to pick up where we left off, it wasn't you offering me out that ended the argument; that happened when I decided to back off after you revealed the fragility of your mental health.



"I don't want to restart the argument but here's my opposing opinion on why the argument ended."


----------



## brogdale (Oct 16, 2021)

chilango said:


> The context remains the same. Domestic jihadis aren't formed in a vacuum.


Nor their 'tactics', targets etc. 
_If_ this were to mark a transition from slaughtering innocents to a more targeted attacks on the state, that would be significant.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> it's a credit to this place that people didn't jump to conclusions and considered all the other reasons somebody might have for killing a Tory MP.



Well not all of them, or the number of pages on this thread would be approaching Ramanujan's constant.


----------



## Athos (Oct 16, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> "I don't want to restart the argument but here's my opposing opinion on why the argument ended."


It's not an opinion, so much as a statement of fact. The thread is they're for anyone to see.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> U75...no speculation...hmm


Jean Charles - lest we forget


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2021)

Athos said:


> It's not an opinion, so much as a statement of fact. The thread is they're for anyone to see.



Yeah, it's there and not here. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## andysays (Oct 16, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Not at all, the Tories are scum. I hate the bastards. However, I would like to see some evidence for the claim that "this is the absolutely direct manifestation of the society designed and implemented by him and his colleagues."
> 
> A few polices that have directly caused this or *some kind of lizard like plan* other than the Tories generally being shitty.
> 
> Not really a hard ask is it?


Haven't yet read the whole thread. I imagine this has already been quoted, but in case it hasn't

"There's no such thing as society"

Thatcher, Margaret. 1987. ‘Interview for “Woman’s Own” (“No Such Thing as Society”).’ in _Margaret Thatcher Foundation: Speeches, Interviews and Other Statements_. London


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

bimble said:


> I want to know if they had met before, still hoping there's a case file somewhere about how the mp failed to help with his neighbour's overgrown leilandii or whatever. Stabbing someone 17 times (reportedly) after waiting patiently for your turn in the queue does seem unusual.


yes, it's the sort of consideration for others you so rarely see in killers


----------



## agricola (Oct 16, 2021)

Serene said:


> I was meaning that ( if true ) he handed himself in peacefully. The reports say he remained calm. I was comparing this part of the scenario with European attacks. I am not au fait with UK ones, as there havent been so many. I can remember the London Bridge one where the suspect fought with passerby as they tried to capture him. I cant remember any attack that ended with the suspect remaining calm and waiting to hand himself in. Is handing himself in calmly a rare end scenario? Id say so. Most endings are different. *I can remember another where the police shot the suspect dead, cant remember which attack it was.*



That has been most of them - both London Bridge incidents, the Streatham incident and the first Westminster Bridge incident all had the various suspects shot dead by cops.  The Lee Rigby murderers were shot (albeit non-fatally) too.   The second Westminster attack, Reading, Finsbury Park, Birdsall and Manchester Victoria are IIRC the exceptions in the post-2010 incidents.

Of course in almost all of the ones where shots were fired (the first London Bridge incident is the exception) the first unit to get on scene was armed, which in the circumstances (suspect who is not arsed about dying and cops with loads of justification to shoot) probably makes what followed so much more likely.  For at least two of the other ones (Reading and Birdsall) and this one unarmed cops apparently got there first.


----------



## maomao (Oct 16, 2021)

Athos said:


> Just for the record, and without wanting to pick up where we left off, it wasn't you offering me out that ended the argument; that happened when I decided to back off after you revealed the fragility of your mental health.


I'm grateful beyond words for your kindness


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> "I don't want to restart the argument but here's my opposing opinion on why the argument ended."


you've seen the athos show before i think


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 16, 2021)

I am a bit disappointed that a tabloid hasn't doorstepped the attacker's estranged uncle yet.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 16, 2021)

That he queued does suggest he's a home-grown terrorist.


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

agricola said:


> That has been most of them - both London Bridge incidents, the Streatham incident and the first Westminster Bridge incident all had the various suspects shot dead by cops.  The Lee Rigby murderers were shot (albeit non-fatally) too.   The second Westminster attack, Reading, Finsbury Park, Birdsall and Manchester Victoria are IIRC the exceptions in the post-2010 incidents.
> 
> Of course in almost all of the ones where shots were fired (the first London Bridge incident is the exception) the first unit to get on scene was armed, which in the circumstances (suspect who is not arsed about dying and cops with loads of justification to shoot) probably makes what followed so much more likely.  For at least two of the other ones (Reading and Birdsall) and this one unarmed cops apparently got there first.


You have more knowledge of such occasions. Which of those occasions, or any, are the ones where the suspect waited calmly for the Police to arrive, and without harming anyone else in that period of time? To me it doesnt seem an ordinary end to such occasions. Which other incidents have been the same?


----------



## chilango (Oct 16, 2021)

I hope the Police are meet an open mind in their investigations.


Amess could've had underlying health conditions which meant he died 'with being stabbed' rather than 'of being stabbed'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

I imagine the right wing US commentators are excitedly blathering about how mass gun ownership would have prevented this or some such nonsense. I haven’t the heart to read too much social media this morning - got into a disagreement with an American yesterday over the meaning of the word ‘surgery’ and that was enough for me


----------



## bimble (Oct 16, 2021)

I see that the dead man was quite involved in holocaust education efforts and apparently said in jan this year 'there is Jewish blood in each and every one of us. I would certainly have been proud to have been born a Jew', which tbh is a bit of a weird thing to say but hopefully an irrelevance.


----------



## agricola (Oct 16, 2021)

Serene said:


> You have more knowledge of such occasions. Which of those occasions, or any, are the ones where the suspect waited calmly for the Police to arrive, and without harming anyone else in that period of time? To me it doesnt seem an ordinary end to such occasions. Which other incidents have been the same?



To do both (not attack others and wait on scene) is the unusual thing, but the Lee Rigby murderers didn't attack anyone else nearby (though they had ample opportunity) and most of them didn't try to leave (the Reading murderer might have been trying to but was bundled over in the process by unarmed cops; the Finsbury park murderer didn't get the chance as he was detained by the crowd).


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

agricola said:


> To do both (not attack others and wait on scene) is the unusual thing, but the Lee Rigby murderers didn't attack anyone else nearby (though they had ample opportunity) and most of them didn't try to leave (the Reading murderer might have been trying to but was bundled over in the process by unarmed cops; the Finsbury park murderer didn't get the chance as he was detained by the crowd).


So can we say that in observance with other incidents that waiting peacefully afterwards and doing no further harm is quite rare?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 16, 2021)

chilango said:


> The context remains the same.



I’m not convinced your ‘alienation and external conditions’ argument does apply here Chilango. The determinist argument never does with these types of events imho


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

Serene said:


> So can we say that in observance with other incidents that waiting peacefully afterwards and doing no further harm is quite rare?


Where are you going with this?


----------



## keybored (Oct 16, 2021)

LBC presenter a moment ago said:
			
		

> He was quite difficult to put into a box, wasn't he?



Apparently not.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> it is the urban way


Leaving me (oddly?) with an unwanted ear worm...


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

Edit. Double post, I am putting my rollers in.


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Where are you going with this?


To establish a picture of the occasion in the interest of truth.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Leaving me (oddly?) with an unwanted ear worm...
> 
> View attachment 292902


this'll sort you out


----------



## bimble (Oct 16, 2021)

i was unaware of this story here, where the stabber explained they did it cos the mp voted for the iraq war. 








						Stabbing of Stephen Timms - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

Serene said:


> To establish a picture of the occasion in the interest of truth.


Perhaps you should wait til the facts emerge then


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Perhaps you should wait til the facts emerge then


Where have you been? Some of the facts have already emerged. You may put me on ignore if you dont wish to read my posts, it is quite within your rights.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 16, 2021)

chilango said:


> I hope the Police are meet an open mind in their investigations.
> 
> 
> Amess could've had underlying health conditions which meant he died 'with being stabbed' rather than 'of being stabbed'.


If he had a positive test for covid in the last 28 days he could be another notch on the governments covid total.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 16, 2021)

It's like the thread's lapsed into tetchy/blurry hangover mode, now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Perhaps you should wait til the facts emerge then


where's the fun in that?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 16, 2021)

Flowers from 2 cops and another criminal.


----------



## xenon (Oct 16, 2021)

Serene said:


> Edit. Double post, I am putting my rollers in.



I've seen you say that a few times, the rollers thing. What does it mean?

Never heard the phrase elsewhere.


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

xenon said:


> I've seen you say that a few times, the rollers thing. What does it mean?
> 
> Never heard the phrase elsewhere.


Hilda Ogden used to say it a lot. Hairdressers do it also.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

xenon said:


> I've seen you say that a few times, the rollers thing. What does it mean?
> 
> Never heard the phrase elsewhere.


----------



## MrCurry (Oct 16, 2021)

BBC getting their party political balance about as even as usual.

wouldn’t have been too hard to title it “party leaders visit scene“ surely?


----------



## Numbers (Oct 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> It's like the thread's lapsed into tetchy/blurry hangover mode, now.


Until the 2 perps wake up.


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 292905


Yes, thats the Lady I posted about. 🤣


----------



## gosub (Oct 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> This is quite silly.


But tempting.  Tarquin we've messed up again, Go and hack one of our backbenchers to death to distract from it...  

End up with a lot of bi elections though


----------



## TopCat (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I imagine the right wing US commentators are excitedly blathering about how mass gun ownership would have prevented this or some such nonsense. I haven’t the heart to read too much social media this morning - got into a disagreement with an American yesterday over the meaning of the word ‘surgery’ and that was enough for me


He would have had his own knife handy etc


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

Serene said:


> Yes, thats the Lady I said about. 🤣


I know


----------



## xenon (Oct 16, 2021)

chilango said:


> The context remains the same. Domestic jihadis aren't formed in a vacuum.



This is so broad as to be meaningless though.

Societal conditions are thus.
A murder happens.
ergo societal conditions created the murder...

new thing about the motivation of the murderer merges.
That's social conditions too.

pfft.


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

As I get older, and being a person who uses Buddhism as a way through life, I am completely and always aware that everyone has delusions. People assume and speculate things all the time ( myself also although I am aware as much as I can be, not to do that ). I find that if you apply the truth to anything that it is quite often efficacious. This isnt an existential thread and so that path doesnt need to be persued in here. When I am in truth mode I can establish things. However by nature I cannot take things very seriously for long, and enjoy humour.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 16, 2021)

Serene said:


> As I get older, and being a person who uses Buddhism as a way through life, I am completely and always aware that everyone has delusions. People assume and speculate things all the time ( myself also although I am aware as much as I can be, not to do that ). I find that if you apply the truth to anything that it is quite often efficacious. This isnt an existential thread and so that path doesnt need to be persued in here.


Eh?


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Eh?


This post is in reply to Oran Utan ( sp ? ) to explain about me establishing a picture of the occasion in the interests of truth. To clarify. Thank you.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 16, 2021)

Serene said:


> This post is in reply to Oran Utan ( sp ? ) to explain about me establishing a picture of the occasion in the interests of truth. To clarify. Thank you.


Clarify? Ha!


----------



## bimble (Oct 16, 2021)

grim & entirely to be expected:


----------



## chilango (Oct 16, 2021)

xenon said:


> This is so broad as to be meaningless though.
> 
> Societal conditions are thus.
> A murder happens.
> ...



Thing in this case is that the victim played an integral and active role in creating those conditions.

That's where my reaction to this is focussed.


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

Edit. I am still putting my rollers in.


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Clarify? Ha!


Have I said an amusing thing?


----------



## TopCat (Oct 16, 2021)

Serene said:


> Have I said an amusing thing?


Your attempt at clarifying, for
me, muddied the water.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

bimble said:


> grim & entirely to be expected:
> View attachment 292909


there's somewhere in the region of 500 million tweets a day. let's say that 5% of those are from the uk, so 25 million. and for ease of calculation call it 25k mentioning somali. so i reckon that's around 0.1% of all the tweets in the uk today.


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Your attempt at clarifying, for
> me, muddied the water.


I am sorry that my post had that affect on yourself. If I can be of any help in filtering that water I might do so.


----------



## glitch hiker (Oct 16, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> BBC getting their party political balance about as even as usual.
> View attachment 292906
> wouldn’t have been too hard to title it “party leaders visit scene“ surely?


sickening


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

Serene said:


> Have I said an amusing thing?


Exasperating would be more accurate


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Exasperating would be more accurate


 
Have you tried mindfulness?


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

I appologise if I seemed exasperating, I do not mean to do so. @ Orang Utan.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Have you tried mindfulness?


Yes


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Have you tried mindfulness?


I have used mindfulness for years it is very useful,  ty, especially when one gets it into ones subconscious. However that is for another thread. This thread isnt about myself.


----------



## chilango (Oct 16, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I’m not convinced your ‘alienation and external conditions’ argument does apply here Chilango. The determinist argument never does with these types of events imho


That's a fair criticism.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 16, 2021)

Still, it's brought people together...


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 292905


Her telly husband, Stan Ogden, used to drink in the Golden Lion, Pendlebury (not in his string vest mind).


----------



## extra dry (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It personally makes me a bit more concerned about safety and security at my workplace, because our local MP holds his surgeries tall here and me and colleagues are the first point of call when constituents visit. He’s as likely a target for right-wing extremists as any Labour MP in a very diverse inner city area.


all of a sudden you will have security guards, searches and have you had a safety drill this year? screens and metal detectors, and maybe armed cops?

 There are things you can do starting now, like keep doors locked, always have two people at the front desk reception area, lift or stairwell areas, monitor via camera, have a waiting area separate and observable by staff. 

 Will you go in just use your size and speed, or carry some sort of weapon? or just run off and hid in the cupboard?


----------



## chilango (Oct 16, 2021)

chilango said:


> That's a fair criticism.



...but Smokeandsteam I'm trying to avoid a crude determinism, though fair enough I can see how my posts can be read that way.

To use a horrible phrase from the Government's "Nudge Unit" it's more about "choice architecture".


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 16, 2021)

chilango said:


> "choice architecture".



Please don't say this.


----------



## A380 (Oct 16, 2021)

agricola said:


> That has been most of them - both London Bridge incidents, the Streatham incident and the first Westminster Bridge incident all had the various suspects shot dead by cops.  The Lee Rigby murderers were shot (albeit non-fatally) too.   The second Westminster attack, Reading, Finsbury Park, Birdsall and Manchester Victoria are IIRC the exceptions in the post-2010 incidents.
> 
> Of course in almost all of the ones where shots were fired (the first London Bridge incident is the exception) the first unit to get on scene was armed, which in the circumstances (suspect who is not arsed about dying and cops with loads of justification to shoot) probably makes what followed so much more likely.  For at least two of the other ones (Reading and Birdsall) and this one unarmed cops apparently got there first.


Often the subjects will carry a prop to maximise  the probability the police will use firearms (often a fake PBIED or suicide vest or in the Rigby case a non functioning firearm* in order that they can be Martyred and get into paradise - which 99.9999% of moslem people know is bollocks).



*Still makes me smile that the fuckers didn't get their wish, for a really banal reason, and are spending the rest of their years in Belmarsh and not with their virgins...  That makes me a bad person I know.


----------



## xenon (Oct 16, 2021)

extra dry said:


> all of a sudden you will have security guards, searches and have you had a safety drill this year? screens and metal detectors, and maybe armed cops?
> 
> There are things you can do starting now, like keep doors locked, always have two people at the front desk reception area, lift or stairwell areas, monitor via camera, have a waiting area separate and observable by staff.
> 
> Will you go in just use your size and speed, or carry some sort of weapon? or just run off and hid in the cupboard?



It's a library...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

extra dry said:


> all of a sudden you will have security guards, searches and have you had a safety drill this year? screens and metal detectors, and maybe armed cops?
> 
> There are things you can do starting now, like keep doors locked, always have two people at the front desk reception area, lift or stairwell areas, monitor via camera, have a waiting area separate and observable by staff.
> 
> Will you go in just use your size and speed, or carry some sort of weapon? or just run off and hid in the cupboard?


We have had two security guards at all times since I started the job.
As for the other questions, how daft they are


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

extra dry said:


> all of a sudden you will have security guards, searches and have you had a safety drill this year? screens and metal detectors, and maybe armed cops?
> 
> There are things you can do starting now, like keep doors locked, always have two people at the front desk reception area, lift or stairwell areas, monitor via camera, have a waiting area separate and observable by staff.
> 
> Will you go in just use your size and speed, or carry some sort of weapon? or just run off and hid in the cupboard?


when i worked for a local authority there were always security guards in the library. it's not like some new thing.


----------



## extra dry (Oct 16, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> If a Norwegian MP was murdered, would people be speculating that it might be connected to their decades of service in governments that viciously cut benefits?


they would be labelled something, crazy or far 90 09 whatever - anyway the police have got the guy.  I hope he is not a Green.


----------



## A380 (Oct 16, 2021)

gosub said:


> But tempting.  Tarquin we've messed up again, Go and hack one of our backbenchers to death to distract from it...
> 
> End up with a lot of bi elections though


There won't be a proper by election. Labour won't stand. Lib Dem scum might but they are Lib Dem scum so who cares.


----------



## A380 (Oct 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Still, it's brought people together...
> 
> View attachment 292912


Worst episode of First Dates ever.


----------



## extra dry (Oct 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> when i worked for a local authority there were always security guards in the library. it's not like some new thing.


I thought so, thank you for confirming that fact.


----------



## gosub (Oct 16, 2021)

A380 said:


> There won't be a proper by election. Labour won't stand. Lib Dem scum might but they are Lib Dem scum so who cares.


Glad about that (irl). But it does little to disincentivize Party leaders having back benchers slain


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Oct 16, 2021)

Does this count as industrial injury? If so, then the death rate is not so very much more than agriculture, forestry and fisheries. The last MP to be murdered was Jo Cox, but before that was as long ago as 1990.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 16, 2021)

It's all gone a bit pk-era cross-thread beef tribute band round here


----------



## extra dry (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> We have had two security guards at all times since I started the job.
> As for the other questions, how daft they are


Daft, really...well don't even consider it then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

extra dry said:


> Daft, really...well don't even consider it then.


I won’t. How can we predict how we will react to such an unusual situation? And as for weapons, wtf?


----------



## TopCat (Oct 16, 2021)

Why are we discussing library security? Librarians can be sometimes trying but are hardly likely to get a targeted murder.


----------



## Santino (Oct 16, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Please don't say this.


You just need to make it easier for him not to say it.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 16, 2021)

The poor, helpless, persecuted MP's.


----------



## xenon (Oct 16, 2021)

Because an MP uses the library where OU works to meet constituants.


----------



## xenon (Oct 16, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Does this count as industrial injury?



No. Murder generally doesn't.

HTH.


----------



## xenon (Oct 16, 2021)

The fuck is up with people today. The stupid / incomprehensible posts.


----------



## extra dry (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I won’t. How can we predict how we will react to such an unusual situation? And as for weapons, wtf?


Help.

 What everyone has run off...oh well.


  - good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 16, 2021)

xenon said:


> No. Murder generally doesn't.
> 
> HTH.



I don’t think they were being entirely serious.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2021)

xenon said:


> Because an MP uses the library where OU works to meet constituants.



Some libraries are also used as one-stop shops for local council services, including housing benefit etc. So you might go to a library and find out you and your kids are being made homeless or something.


----------



## extra dry (Oct 16, 2021)

Boris looking like he just got home from holiday, and new security measures going in


----------



## gosub (Oct 16, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Why are we discussing library security? Librarians can be sometimes trying but are hardly likely to get a targeted murder.




Don't be so quick to dismiss.  They always say its the quiet ones you have  to watch out for.  And where do they hang out?


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 16, 2021)

chilango said:


> To a degree, the same would - and did - apply to a Labour MP, but to a lesser degree.
> 
> But, it's not about what "inside" the murderer's mind, it's about what's "outsIde" that I'm interested in.
> 
> Anyone who would prefer to live in a world where we don't have politicians being stabbed to death at work might, in my opinion at least, want to be interested in this too.


But not whats outside amess?


xenon said:


> This is so broad as to be meaningless though.
> 
> Societal conditions are thus.
> A murder happens.
> ...


Exactly. just blame the social conditions that created the murderer on more social conditions. Elephants all the way down. The missing piece is he woke up that morning and decided to knife someone to death.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 16, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Some libraries are also used as one-stop shops for local council services, including housing benefit etc. So you might go to a library and find out you and your kids are being made homeless or something.



Because as we all know, newly homeless people are far more likely to go on killing sprees than typical library users.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 16, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Does this count as industrial injury? If so, then the death rate is not so very much more than agriculture, forestry and fisheries. The last MP to be murdered was Jo Cox, but before that was as long ago as 1990.



Which is to play down what I imagine is the feeling of threat and actual abuse many or most politicians have to live with.  That's the ones people on here do like, as well as the ones they don't.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 16, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Why are we discussing library security? Librarians can be sometimes trying but are hardly likely to get a targeted murder.


Not while they post under pseudonyms at least.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Oct 16, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Which is to play down what I imagine is the feeling of threat and actual abuse many or most politicians have to live with.  That's the ones people on here do like, as well as the ones they don't.


Fair point, but levels of abuse etc aimed at ordinary people doing ordinary jobs with very ordinary levels of remuneration can be quite considerable as well. Some politicians deserve all the abuse they get. Fred Bloggs, or Freda Bloggs, working the late shift at the local Spa shop, don't deserve it.


----------



## chilango (Oct 16, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> The missing piece is he woke up that morning and decided to knife someone to death.



That's really not the "missing piece". Are you seriously suggesting the perp went to bed the previous night a contented member of society at peace with themselves and others and then * boom! * "woke up that morning and decided to knife someone to death"?

Seriously?

Nothing more to it?

Just the sudden appearance of evil?

Out of nowhere?


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 16, 2021)

chilango said:


> That's really not the "missing piece". Are you seriously suggesting the perp went to bed the previous night a contented member of society at peace with themselves and others and then * boom! * "woke up that morning and decided to knife someone to death"?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...


No, not saying that at all. The fact is he wasn’t created in a vacum.

Another fact is that he chose to knife someone to death, maybe that morning, maybe years ago.

The two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 16, 2021)

I take it Tory MPs don’t choose to do evil all of a sudden too? How far do we take the deterministic drivel?


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 16, 2021)

Hold the tories to account fully to their core (rightly so), but not those who knife them to death lol


----------



## A380 (Oct 16, 2021)

gosub said:


> Glad about that (irl). But it does little to disincentivize Party leaders having back benchers slain


They could fine them a day's pay for each of their MPs mown down?


----------



## A380 (Oct 16, 2021)

xenon said:


> No. Murder generally doesn't.
> 
> HTH.


Actually it and other homicides do in many circumstances.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 16, 2021)

Is he still dead? 

I ask only because if I understand the tweets of Desmond Swayne and Rees-Mogg correctly, Amess will rise tomorrow.


----------



## A380 (Oct 16, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Is he still dead?
> 
> I ask only because if I understand the tweets of Desmond Swayne and Rees-Mogg correctly, Amess will rise tomorrow.


Surely the day after tomorrow?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> I take it Tory MPs don’t choose to do evil all of a sudden too? How far do we take the deterministic drivel?


Of course they choose evil, they chose it when they joined that nefandous party


----------



## keybored (Oct 16, 2021)

keybored said:


> Apparently not.


Had to find it.


(Matt Frei, around 01:10:30 Matt Frei on LBC UK - Catch Up | Global Player )


----------



## BigMoaner (Oct 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Of course they choose evil, they chose it when they joined that nefandous party


Ah so an element of choice, then. Thought so!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

chilango said:


> That's really not the "missing piece". Are you seriously suggesting the perp went to bed the previous night a contented member of society at peace with themselves and others and then * boom! * "woke up that morning and decided to knife someone to death"?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...


Knifing someone is not necessarily evil
Sure we can all think of a time, at least one occasion, it was not just good but praiseworthy


----------



## A380 (Oct 16, 2021)

keybored said:


> Had to find it.
> 
> 
> (Matt Frei, around 01:10:30 Matt Frei on LBC UK - Catch Up | Global Player )



I laughed. If there were a hell I'd be going for sure because of that.


----------



## A380 (Oct 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Knifing someone is not necessarily evil
> Sure we can all think of a time it was not just good but praiseworthy


I think Cicero put it slightly more eloquently than that...


----------



## kenny g (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I imagine the right wing US commentators are excitedly blathering about how mass gun ownership would have prevented this or some such nonsense. I haven’t the heart to read too much social media this morning - got into a disagreement with an American yesterday over the meaning of the word ‘surgery’ and that was enough for me


If I were an MP I would appreciate having some kind of armed response available to hand. Even if it were a case of issuing them with Glock full automatics.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 16, 2021)

A380 said:


> Surely the day after tomorrow?


Hmm maybe, i thought it was the Sunday


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

A380 said:


> Cicero put it slightly more eloquently than that...


I was thinking of the Spanish civil war and ww2, the stabbing of fascists. But I'm open to other examples too


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Hmm maybe, i thought it was the Sunday


The third day after Friday traditionally monday


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

kenny g said:


> If I were an MP I would appreciate having some kind of armed response available to hand. Even if it were a case of issuing them with Glock full automatics.


Not sure I'd want to surround myself with misogynist racist pigs but each to their own


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> The third day after Friday traditionally monday


Or did they count Friday as day 1?


----------



## chilango (Oct 16, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Hold the tories to account fully to their core (rightly so), but not those who knife them to death lol



Did you miss my post where I explicitly stated that the murderer had agency too?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Or did they count Friday as day 1?


It was day zero even tho they had no concept of zero at the time


----------



## A380 (Oct 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Not sure I'd want to surround myself with misogynist racist pigs but each to their own


Oh come on. That's not true or all, or even most, librarians .


----------



## A380 (Oct 16, 2021)

kenny g said:


> If I were an MP I would appreciate having some kind of armed response available to hand. Even if it were a case of issuing them with Glock full automatics.


Full auto Glock not going to be a lot of use in most situations...


----------



## A380 (Oct 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I was thinking of the Spanish civil war and ww2, the stabbing of fascists. But I'm open to other examples too


"Whatever happened to, Leon Trotsky?"

Yeah, certainly a better base than Cicero.


----------



## chilango (Oct 16, 2021)

"Men make their own history, but they do not make it as they please; they do not make it under self-selected circumstances, but under circumstances existing already, given and transmitted from the past."


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 16, 2021)

tory councillor on sky news putting it down to ‘snowflake society’ and lack of discipline


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 16, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> tory councillor on sky news putting it down to ‘snowflake society’ and lack of discipline



What the fuck is that even supposed to mean


----------



## A380 (Oct 16, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> What the fuck is that even supposed to mean


That some confused nonagenarian managed to wander off from their carers again and got exploited by the media?


----------



## A380 (Oct 16, 2021)

I think tooling librarians up could be the way to go.

Something like an MP5 limited to self loading only  in 9mm with a modern holographic sight would seem to fit. the exceptionally low recoil  and stable platform the closed bolt system delivers would minimise training time and a couple of Cathryn Cookson's would stop the round and so minimise the risk of over penetration injuries.  You could could probably roll out a three week training package, that included weapon operation, marksmanship, stoppage drills,  a joint tactics/Dewey Decimal system module and enhanced first aid.

Because you wouldn't be able to wear heels on the range it would also help Orang Utan get rid of some of his lazy colleagues as if they couldn't carry then they couldn't work in public facing areas.

Should also improve fines collection performance. And save production costs for new editions of "The Very Hungry Caterpillar '.


----------



## gosub (Oct 16, 2021)

A380 said:


> Full auto Glock not going to be a lot of use in most situations...


It can't imagine Methodist churches would be to happy either


----------



## gosub (Oct 16, 2021)

A380 said:


> I think tooling librarians up could be the way to go.
> 
> Something like an MP5 limited to self loading only  in 9mm with a modern holographic sight would seem to fit. the exceptionally low recoil  and stable platform would minimise training time and a couple of Cathryn Cookson's would stop the round and so minimise the risk of over penetration injuries.  You could could probably roll out a three week training package, that included weapon operation, marksmanship, stoppage drills,  a joint tactics/Dewey Decimal system module and enhanced first aid.
> 
> Because you wouldn't be able to wear heels on the range it would also help Orang Utan get rid of some of his lazy colleagues as if couldn't catty they couldn't work in public facing areas. Should also improve fines collection performance.



Our local librarians would probably garot you for using that sort of set up in a library without a surpressor


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 16, 2021)

A380 said:


> I think tooling librarians up could be the way to go.
> 
> Something like an MP5 limited to self loading only  in 9mm with a modern holographic sight would seem to fit. the exceptionally low recoil  and stable platform would minimise training time and a couple of Cathryn Cookson's would stop the round and so minimise the risk of over penetration injuries.  You could could probably roll out a three week training package, that included weapon operation, marksmanship, stoppage drills,  a joint tactics/Dewey Decimal system module and enhanced first aid.
> 
> Because you wouldn't be able to wear heels on the range it would also help Orang Utan get rid of some of his lazy colleagues as if couldn't catty they couldn't work in public facing areas. Should also improve fines collection performance.



Guns are a step too far - why not give MPs pepper spray? Anyone brown or nervous gets a dose of the hot sauce, if it turns out they aren't known to MI5 then no harm or permanent injury done, just give them a cup of milk and a friendly talking down to, I'm sure they'll understand.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 16, 2021)

gosub said:


> Our local librarians would probably garot you for using that sort of set up in a library without a surpressor


One of the throw cushions from the kids' area should do the job


----------



## xenon (Oct 16, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> tory councillor on sky news putting it down to ‘snowflake society’ and lack of discipline



Everyone's just mapping their political gripes on to this.
It's cos tories are evil and made society this way.
It's cos wokey lefties call everyone racist and want to tear down our history.
If it turns out to b another islamofash job, we know what comes next...


----------



## xenon (Oct 16, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> What the fuck is that even supposed to mean



Who cares. Tory councillor talking shit shocker.

Oh naughty me, adding to the climate of stabby blah, blah.

Fucking morons abound.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 16, 2021)

Borrower trying to renew a book someone else has reserved?

AISLE B, BACK


----------



## A380 (Oct 16, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Borrower trying to renew a book someone else has reserved?
> 
> AISLE B, BACK
> 
> View attachment 292954


Have you been waiting 23 years to use that line?


----------



## xenon (Oct 16, 2021)

What about other places MPs attend. Obviously the local vicker should be tooled up. Maybe a Vicker's Mini Gun suspended from the ceiling. Would give the church roof repair collections a bit more ergency.

Reaper drones patrolling summer fetes.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 16, 2021)

A380 said:


> Have you been waiting 23 years to use that line?


Just the fax, ma'am, just the fax


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 16, 2021)

Mental health records are going to become (even more) fair game for ‘preventing violence’.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 16, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Guns are a step too far - why not give MPs pepper spray? Anyone brown or nervous gets a dose of the hot sauce, if it turns out they aren't known to MI5 then no harm or permanent injury done, just give them a cup of milk and a friendly talking down to, I'm sure they'll understand.


I give it two weeks before Priti Patel maces the opposition front bench


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 16, 2021)

the cess pit of twitter argues that rayners scum inoffensive outburst was in fact a code word for jihadi etc to spring up  to life and carry out their plan. ffs. the mancunian candidate. the world is fucked


----------



## agricola (Oct 16, 2021)

xenon said:


> What about other places MPs attend. Obviously the local vicker should be tooled up. Maybe a Vicker's Mini Gun suspended from the ceiling. Would give the church roof repair collections a bit more ergency.
> 
> Reaper drones patrolling summer fetes.



The Vickers gun wouldn't be appropriate for a Church - God after all rested on the seventh day, but the Vickers kept going.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

nogojones said:


> I give it two weeks before Priti Patel maces the opposition front bench








yeh you could do some serious damage with that


----------



## nogojones (Oct 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh you could do some serious damage with that


Sir Keith would be picking diamonds out of his hair mousse for weeks


----------



## tim (Oct 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Still, it's brought people together...
> 
> View attachment 292912


Not Ed Davey, though, he'll be out taking advantage of this opportunity to smash the blue wall; armed with his anti-terrorist mallet.


----------



## tim (Oct 16, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Why are we discussing library security? Librarians can be sometimes trying but are hardly likely to get a targeted murder.


It's the quiet sort you need to look out for.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 16, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> tory councillor on sky news putting it down to ‘snowflake society’ and lack of discipline



this from  a party that grab the pearls when being called scum


and to be fair to the fella who did this he filled in a form and waiting in line before stabbing David

pretty good discipline aside from the stabby stabby bit


----------



## Wilf (Oct 16, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Well that last few pages really shows the true colours of U75 politikal posters...


I've got limited data on phone so I'll have to limit myself to telling you to fuck off.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Which would be a terrible shame for those constituents in genuine need of help


True.
However, some MPs have farmed out their surgery duties to minions for yrs. Chuka used to, down here. You never saw the Great Man at a surgery unless there was a photo-op included.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> Good.


TBF, was my 1st thought, too.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Are politicians getting bumped by constituents a recent UK phenomenon?


Spencer Perceval would say no.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

Wilf said:


> I've got limited data on phone so I'll have to limit myself to telling you to fuck off.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

Cid said:


> Kind to animals mind you.


Good to his mum too, I'll be bound!


----------



## Cloo (Oct 16, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> What the fuck is that even supposed to mean


It's supposed to mean the Tories ongoing war on anything they don't like by trying to say it's 'woke' or believed in/done by 'snowflakes' so that they can continue telling people that the fight for social justice is elite, unbritish and harmful to them somehow.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 16, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> True.
> However, some MPs have farmed out their surgery duties to minions for yrs. Chuka used to, down here. You never saw the Great Man at a surgery unless there was a photo-op included.



Which is why Chuka isn’t an MP anymore


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Which is why Chuka isn’t an MP anymore


no more no more
which is why he's not there anymore


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> Total lack of dicks on social media posting 'the religion of peace, huh...?', so I'm saying definitely white.


Same people get het up when you say "but both Judaism & Catholic & Protestant Christianity have described themselves as 'the religion of peace' at one time or another!".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Which is why Chuka isn’t an MP anymore


One of the reasons.
Another is that he bottled a possible threat of reselection.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Lib Dems gone a bit quiet on proportional representation all of a sudden


Cunt!!! 
Made me nose-snort coffee onto my white tee-shirt!!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> The suspect is 25 years old.
> 
> His son was 21 in 2005


Could have lied about his age.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

NoXion said:


> An incel would have targeted women.


An incel may have targeted Amess because the incel's mum has said, many times, "I was going to abort you, but David Amess persuaded me not to, you little shit!".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> The point is that children are still their parents’ children even when they’re adults. It’s common usage, it’s just people doing a Pickman’s. Such an insidious malign influence he has!


You've just given him a boner, complimenting him like that!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

nogojones said:


> And the mortar attack on Downing St, that I think only killed Norman Lamonts guinea pig


...and some roses in the Rose Garden out back.
Curse those fucking impromptu mortars & their trigonometry-based aiming systems! History could have been so different!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> RIP Mr Piggy


I thought Lamont's guinea pig was named "Low Interest Rates"?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> You missed the bit where they've been running the country for a decade then.


More than...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

bimble said:


> A pothole obsessive.


A Leylandii-phobe.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Lambrusco then?


Babycham, Bish. Babycham.


----------



## A380 (Oct 16, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> ...and some roses in the Rose Garden out back.
> Curse those fucking impromptu mortars & their trigonometry-based aiming systems! History could have been so different!


They still got one in the garden, not bad for a load of hard sums and serval strips of masking tape on the windscreen.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

bimble said:


> oh wow. I think we have a winner on the performative delusion over what happened today show and its the fake victorian weirdo , great.


One of Amess's fellow-Catholics, hence all the "martyrs" bollocks.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

brogdale said:


> When Johnson is murdered who will find anything positive to say about the cunt?


I will. 
I'll say "he died with a FRACTION more dignity than Spencer Perceval".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> Mogg think he is the son of god
> 
> 
> a very strange god but god


Son of Cthulhu, maybe.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

Ted Striker said:


> Still not even as much as an apology from him. Some leopards really don't change their spots.


Bet he photobombs Amess's funeral too, the total cunt!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> We won't know shit for at least a few days and probably not for a couple of weeks when it all comes out in actual reports.
> 
> Until then we're reliant on unsourced rumours from news agencies pretending that they know what's going on when really they are just sourcing twatter.


Nah, it was blates the ghost of Princess Diana.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

chilango said:


> "Somalis" are just as much living in this  society as anyone else. Nothing has changed regarding my point.


I've noticed on Twitter there's been an automatic assumption that "Somali" means Muslim, when (like the other states in the Horn of Africa) there's a significant Christian minority (Nestorians, IIRC).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'll hold my hand up to being the first to celebrate Thatcher's death, but celebrating somebody's murder is somewhere even I'm not prepared to go, and I'd consider myself a bit of a sick fuck.
> There are some really fucking nasty people here.


Fucking wimp.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> He supported a party and a government that has caused hundreds of thousands of preventable deaths. Facilitating just the one murder would be a slow day for these cunts.


Have to reiterate "CAUSED", as opposed to "allowed". Austerity policies have directly caused preventable deaths.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> All governments do that though.


Not in the way the austerity policies of the last 11 yrs have, though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Didn’t expect this



Call themselves "communists"? Toe-rags, more like!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Call themselves "communists"? Toe-rags, more like!


running dogs of the imperialist pigs


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Didn’t expect this



how anyone can remain in the communist party after that unprecedented display of slavish lickspittlery i don't know


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> I think the trick is to not give a shit about relating to anyone and just take whatever you can get.
> 
> The advantage of being a godly man is that you can skip the needs of mortal humans altogether and just serve god's will. Which is whatever you decide it is. Provided you've got money and power anyway.


History is littered with murderous bastards who were "godly men". Fuck him.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> running dogs of the imperialist pigs


I'm disappointed that you missed "lackeys" out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm disappointed that you missed "lackeys" out.


i knew you'd want to use it yourself


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I'm sure people wouldn't take this opportunity to heap scorn on methodists


Except that cunt Thatcher, natch.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 16, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> ...and some roses in the Rose Garden out back.
> Curse those fucking impromptu mortars & their trigonometry-based aiming systems! History could have been so different!


IIRC it was because the axle of the truck the mortar was on broke, so the aim went a wee bit off.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

kenny g said:


> If I were an MP I would appreciate having some kind of armed response available to hand. Even if it were a case of issuing them with Glock full automatics.


Full-auto Glocks are very rare except in the US. Apart from anything else, they're very hard to control, as the barrel is less than 5" long.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

nogojones said:


> IIRC it was because the axil of the truck the mortar was on broke, so the aim went a wee bit off.


Bastard fucking axle!!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

A380 said:


> Full auto Glock not going to be a lot of use in most situations...


Except for breaking windows & people with the shots that DON'T hit your assailant, obviously.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

A380 said:


> They still got one in the garden, not bad for a load of hard sums and serval strips of masking tape on the windscreen.


I'd have been "hold on, the square of the hypot...oh fuck this, I'm going home! ".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> how anyone can remain in the communist party after that unprecedented display of slavish lickspittlery i don't know


Give the entire central committee the fucking bastinado, the brown-nosing shitepokes!


----------



## A380 (Oct 16, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> how anyone can remain in the communist party after that unprecedented display of slavish lickspittlery i don't know


They were worried they wouldn't get a stall at the funeral.


----------



## gosub (Oct 16, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Which is why Chuka isn’t an MP anymore


I thought that was more to do with running out of parties that he couldn't lead


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2021)

gosub said:


> I thought that was more to do with running out of parties that he couldn't lead



History will record that it was running out of votes that was the main stumbling block to his ongoing tenure as an MP. Insofar as history will give a shit about him at all.


----------



## gosub (Oct 16, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> History will record that it was running out of votes that was the main stumbling block to his ongoing tenure as an MP. Insofar as history will give a shit about him at all.



you never know , he might do something useful one day.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 16, 2021)

hmm just reviewing last night it got a little wierd


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 16, 2021)

An 18 year old Afghan refugee has been stabbed to death by a 16 year old. I could be wrong, but it seems to me to be related to Amess getting done in. Doesn't seem to be much about it in the media, but it is in the Independent. Imagine what a pathetic individual you have to be to avenge a Tory MP.

This is what happens when people are dehumanised and hatred infects people's minds.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 16, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> An 18 year old Afghan refugee has been stabbed to death by a 16 year old. I could be wrong, but it seems to me to be related to Amess getting done in. Doesn't seem to be much about it in the media, but it is in the Independent. Imagine what a pathetic individual you have to be to avenge a Tory MP.



How is it related as it happened several days prior? Also it’s on all the news outlets e.g. www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-58938821


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 16, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> How is it related as it happened several days prior? Also it’s on all the news outlets e.g. www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-58938821


 I misunderstood. Thought it happened today.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

/


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> An 18 year old Afghan refugee has been stabbed to death by a 16 year old. I could be wrong, but it seems to me to be related to Amess getting done in. Doesn't seem to be much about it in the media, but it is in the Independent. Imagine what a pathetic individual you have to be to avenge a Tory MP.
> 
> This is what happens when people are dehumanised and hatred infects people's minds.


It's been in the news for days, surprised you hadn't seen it


----------



## petee (Oct 16, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> History is littered with murderous bastards who were "godly men". Fuck him.



srsly, to my american ears this is the vilest whitewashing. claim christ and you're beyond judgement or even examination. utterly fuck that.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 16, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Except for breaking windows & people with the shots that DON'T hit your assailant, obviously.


London style that.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 16, 2021)

TopCat said:


> London style that.


TBF, I think that's mostly down to our gun-users not having the 1st clue how to properly hold &/or shoot a gun.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 16, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> How is it related as it happened several days prior? Also it’s on all the news outlets e.g. www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-58938



.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 16, 2021)

Effect and cause


Although have done similar myself


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 16, 2021)

Sir David Amess: MP murder suspect held under Terrorism Act
					

The man arrested over the killing of Sir David Amess is named as Ali Harbi Ali, a Briton of Somali heritage.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Suspect named as Ali Harbi Ali and detained under the Terrorism Act.

Had been involved in the prevent scheme briefly.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 16, 2021)

I don’t know why people are cheering this. Nothing good will come of it.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 16, 2021)

Regarding the suspect detained - he may gave been involved with Prevent - briefly.
Had he been "involved" mental health services in Lambeth he might have been given a one year wait to be "seen".
I wonder about the voices, and whether the voices get worse on canabis, skunk and khat.

This article is quite recent Up to 70% of people referred to Prevent may have mental health issues


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2021)

No apologies from the Toxic Top Gear Tag Team Twins yet. Dunno why I’m so surprised and disappointed


----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2021)

Remonstrating with people who don't even know who he is, but quietly goes about making their lives worse. For party loyalty. A party in hoc and signed up to the agenda of vermin.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 16, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I guess it'd make a refreshing reversal of roles from Tories fucking hedgehogs.


Wasn't those kinds of 'hogs, it was a pig 🐖.


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 17, 2021)

"Prevent" truly isn't very good is it?


----------



## Spanner (Oct 17, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> First time I saw the term surgery, I thought he was a doctor or something.
> 
> A quick google says it is an office.
> 
> Odd term.


Odd that someone in the UK’s most self-important political forum wouldn’t understand the word “surgery” as used by practically every MP in the country.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Odd that someone in the UK’s most self-important political forum wouldn’t understand the word “surgery” as used by practically every MP in the country.


They are Canadian, so I understandably not familiar with the UK use of the word


----------



## two sheds (Oct 17, 2021)

is 'surgery' universally used in Canada too?


----------



## Spanner (Oct 17, 2021)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Oh I do


Well don’t keep me in suspense all night


----------



## Spanner (Oct 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> They are Canadian, so I understandably not familiar with the UK use of the word


Is Canada so bereft of problems that their citizens need to vent their political spleens in the UK? Either way, I’m glad they learned a new word.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Is Canada so bereft of problems that their citizens need to vent their political spleens in the UK? Either way, I’m glad they learned a new word.


Pompous tool


----------



## A380 (Oct 17, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> "Prevent" truly isn't very good is it?


I don’t know the numbers, but from open source  I suspect in any given year high tens to perhaps low hundreds of thousand of people are referred to it and engaged and we seem to have an attack every 18 months or so. Seems a tiny percentage to me. What would good look like to you? One attack per million referrals ? What are the success rates of similar de radicalisation programmes ( far right and so called Islamic) in other countries? Are they even smaller, do they approach say one attack per million? why are they better and what could we learn? What’s your personal estimate of the counterfactual? If we didn’t have prevent would there be less or more attacks and if more how many?


----------



## Spanner (Oct 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Pompous tool


Oh get over yourself. If someone wants to engage in UK-centric conversation, they ought to either already know the lingo or expect to be taught it by a native.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Oh get over yourself. If someone wants to engage in UK-centric conversation, they ought to either already know the lingo or expect to be taught it by a native.



Stating the rules now is it?


----------



## A380 (Oct 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Is Canada so bereft of problems that their citizens need to vent their political spleens in the UK? Either way, I’m glad they learned a new word.


Light or dark Maple syrup eh?


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 17, 2021)

A380 said:


> I don’t know the numbers, but from open source  I suspect in any given year high tens to perhaps low hundreds of thousand of people are referred to it and engaged and we seem to have an attack every 18 months or so. Seems a tiny percentage to me. What would good look like to you? One attack per million referrals ? What are the success rates of similar de radicalisation programmes ( far right and so called Islamic) in other countries? Are they even smaller, do they approve say one attack per million? why are they better and what could we learn? What’s your personal estimate of the counterfactual? If we didn’t have prevent would there be less or more attacks and if more how many?


Thanks for this, I didn't know the numbers so maybe I need to address my initial thought. From my own understanding, "Prevent" has not always been effective, but I'm happy to learn more.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Oh get over yourself. If someone wants to engage in UK-centric conversation, they ought to either already know the lingo or expect to be taught it by a native.


Keep licking those batteries


----------



## Spanner (Oct 17, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Stating the rules now is it?


Stating my opinion, innit.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Keep licking those batteries


Is that supposed to be an insult? Jesus.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Is that supposed to be an insult? Jesus.


It’s an instruction.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> It’s an instruction.


Why would you issue an instruction on a forum supposedly dedicated to individual rights?


----------



## A380 (Oct 17, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Thanks for this, I didn't know the numbers so maybe I need to address my initial thought. From my own understanding, "Prevent" has not always been effective, but I'm happy to learn more.



I’m absolutely sure it’s not perfect. But what would you set as your target for ‘good’?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Oh get over yourself. If someone wants to engage in UK-centric conversation, they ought to either already know the lingo or expect to be taught it by a native.


I'm guessing you've used that logic elsewhere.


----------



## A380 (Oct 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Why would you issue an instruction on a forum supposedly dedicated to individual rights?


What forum is that one? 

This one’s dedicated to cats, petty arguments and the cheese/beans debate. Have you confused this place with Mumsnet?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Why would you issue an instruction on a forum supposedly dedicated to individual rights?


Because I want you to lick a battery


----------



## A380 (Oct 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Because I want you to lick a battery


Consumer 1.5v dry cell, automotive 12v or submarine propulsion?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2021)

A380 said:


> Consumer 1.5v dry cell, automotive 12v or submarine propulsion?


whatever dissolves the tool the quickest


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 17, 2021)

A380 said:


> I’m absolutely sure it’s not perfect. But what would you set as your target for ‘good’?


I don't know the answer to that. I'll row back from my original post, I didn't know the numbers and I don't want to dig myself deeper! 

If this man is a former "Prevent" case, maybe I shouldn't be thinking in terms of numbers so much as terms of outcomes and monitoring. Nothing is perfect, nothing is fool proof. But what about the scheme changes after something like this murder?


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Odd that someone in the UK’s most self-important political forum wouldn’t understand the word “surgery” as used by practically every MP in the country.




Odd that you would think that a Canadian would know all your terms.

Odd that you would think that a Canadian would want to get involved with your most important UK forum.

Just look at the mess last night....nope, just dropped in to watch the coverage of a British story...stayed and watched the squabbling.


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 17, 2021)

two sheds said:


> is 'surgery' universally used in Canada too?




As a medical term.

 We use constituent office for political offices.

I gleaned that you use surgery for mobile offices.
Did I understand the word correctly????


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 17, 2021)

A380 said:


> Light or dark Maple syrup eh?




Always go for the light - first sap of the season and so, so sweet.

(We make  maple syrup)


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Is Canada so bereft of problems that their citizens need to vent their political spleens in the UK? Either way, I’m glad they learned a new word.




Don't remember offering any opinions/theories on this thread.

Just here to learn.


----------



## little_legs (Oct 17, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> Did I understand the word correctly????


Look man, an MP had a surgery, he ended up dying due to complications, ok?


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Oh get over yourself. If someone wants to engage in UK-centric conversation, they ought to either already know the lingo or expect to be taught it by a native.




Please send me the test to see if I'm qualified to contribute to your most important UK forum.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2021)

Spanner is Bungle73 innit


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 17, 2021)

little_legs said:


> Look man, an MP had a surgery, he ended up dying due to complications, ok?




It's ma'am - and I'm off - y'all your weird.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 17, 2021)

I met David Amess a couple of times at least as a kid - one time at least at church (I'm not Catholic, but by Dad is) and at least once at a count, plus one other time he came to my school where he had to be quickly shephered in and out because despite there being a lot of Tories in the area their kids tended not to be the type to like pompous MPS.

He was not actually well known for helping constituents. Some Tory MPs are but he's not one of them. Him being dead doesn't change that.

So I've been aware of him for a fair while. He shouldn't have died this way, because it's horrific. Sudden violent deaths always leave scars on those left behind. And it will be bad for anyone interested in social justice and fair access to their members of parliament.

If MPs become more scared after this, like some did after Jo Cox was killed, it's understandable. Funnily enough I was scheduled to go on a tour of the HoP on Friday and when we get to the gate they said they weren't doing tours "out of respect." I think it was probably more wise security precautions, TBH. Though they'd better give me my money back.

The BBC had a hagiography of Amess on sometime on Friday evening. It mentioned that he loved Thatcher, that he was an animal welfare champion, and that he was active when it came to helping women with endometriosis.

All that is true. But he was also extremely anti-immigrant, homophobic, against anything that helped poor people in general, and I strongly suspect that even his endometriosis stance was mainly due to his opinions about abortion.

And he was proud of his views and votes when it came to abortion, immigration, welfare and homosexuality. Omitting those from his biography was to make him seem nicer to the general public, but he would definitely have been happy to have them included. He was a very religious true believer. If his religion weren't Christianity, we'd probably call him a fanatic.

I regret that he died in this way but I'm not crying for him.




spring-peeper said:


> As a medical term.
> 
> We use constituent office for political offices.
> 
> ...



No, it's not necessarily mobile, it can be a permanent building owned or rented by the local constituency party. 

But it's not surprising you didn't know the meaning of the word in this specific context. Spanner is just a troll.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 17, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> As a medical term.
> 
> We use constituent office for political offices.
> 
> ...


In the UK, we use "surgery" for a doctor's consulting room. So, by extension it's also  used for a politician's consulting room.


----------



## elbows (Oct 17, 2021)

Some of us made reference to Amess and Qatar earlier in the thread. WIll be able to make all sorts of messy, imprecise and disjointed further comments on that front now. Because al-Shabab is being mentioned in the press in relation to the attacker. And Qatar has 'complicated' relations with groups like that. And Qatar is heavily involved in Somalia and the current government regime there. And the attackers father seems to have worked for a previous president in Somalia, is not a fan of the current regime, and posted this on twitter earlier this month:



Please dont take this post as any sort of attempt to construct a credible theory out of these various fragments. It would be far too easy to join all the wrong dots and to do a silly dance with red herrings, and many of the subject areas involved are opaque at the best of times. And I dont have a lifesized cardboard Robert Anton Wilson clutching a volume of Cosmic Trigger.

The apparent family background of the attacker also means the likes of the Mail can wank on about leafy suburbs and homes worth 2 million quid.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Oct 17, 2021)

If he didn’t want to get stabbed he should have flagged down a bus.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 17, 2021)

Tabloids have done their digging, he lived in Keir Starmer‘s constituency near to Giles Coren, and his dad is surprised he was arrested. I wonder what his connection was to Southend or Amess.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2021)

Still can't work out any reason for acts of hate like this?


----------



## maomao (Oct 17, 2021)

Badgers said:


> Still can't work out any reason for acts of hate like this?
> 
> View attachment 293043


Are you suggesting he did it because he's a remainer?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2021)

maomao said:


> Are you suggesting he did it because he's a remainer?


No


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Oh get over yourself. If someone wants to engage in UK-centric conversation, they ought to either already know the lingo or expect to be taught it by a native.


As in "If you can't speak the language, fuck off back to your own country"?
You fucking mutt.


----------



## A380 (Oct 17, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> Please send me the test to see if I'm qualified to contribute to your most important UK forum.





spring-peeper said:


> It's ma'am - and I'm off - y'all your weird.




The test is seeing how long it takes to work out this place is full of weird people.


I need to check, but II think you may have just broken the Canadian record. Congratulations!

Please stay, we don’t have that many people from Canada. Helps  balance the Shermans Eh?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Odd that someone in the UK’s most self-important political forum wouldn’t understand the word “surgery” as used by practically every MP in the country.


During your time here you've shown quite astonishing ignorance - when you tumbled down the stupid tree it must have knocked all the knowledge out of your head too


----------



## maomao (Oct 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Spanner is Bungle73 innit


Don't think so, Bungle was a cunt from Kent, Spanner's a tool from Essex.


----------



## A380 (Oct 17, 2021)

elbows said:


> …
> The apparent family background of the attacker also means the likes of the Mail can wank on about leafy suburbs and homes worth 2 million quid.




“Can living near an Islamic terrorist give you cancer?”


----------



## two sheds (Oct 17, 2021)

Another one here for "don't go" spring-peeper, I enjoy your posts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> It's ma'am - and I'm off - y'all your weird.


Stay and be weird with us


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 17, 2021)

Please stay spring-peeper


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2021)

hopefully she just meant off the UK politic forum


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 17, 2021)

I don't see the Bungle comparison at all tbh. Spanner seems to have just reached chapter 2 of 'Bog Standard Internet WUMery for Dummies,' Bungle's weird train regs rage was something else altogether.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2021)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I don't see the Bungle comparison at all tbh. Spanner seems to have just reached chapter 2 of 'Bog Standard Internet WUMery for Dummies,' Bungle's weird train regs rage was something else altogether.


Bungle did have some redeeming features tho and spammer doesn't


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 17, 2021)

elbows said:


> The apparent family background of the attacker also means the likes of the Mail can wank on about leafy suburbs and homes worth 2 million quid.



And end once and for all the speculation of some on here about cuts, ‘closed off routes of protest’, alienation under late capitalism etc. 

Turn out it was another middle class wannabe, another Islamo-fascist crank after all.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2021)

sure that not speculation at all


----------



## gosub (Oct 17, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Tabloids have done their digging, he lived in Keir Starmer‘s constituency near to Giles Coren, and his dad is surprised he was arrested. I wonder what his connection was to Southend or Amess.











						Amir condoles death of British MP David Amess
					

His Highness the Amir Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad al-Thani on Friday condoled the death of British MP Sir David Amess.




					www.gulf-times.com


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2021)

Smokeandsteam said:


> And end once and for all the speculation of some on here about cuts, ‘closed off routes of protest’, alienation under late capitalism etc.
> 
> Turn out it was another middle class wannabe, another Islamo-fascist crank after all.


Yes, hindsight does tend to render (some) speculation inaccurate but, if your take is an accurate representation of the murderer's motives, are you suggesting that UK politicians have no responsibility for the creation of "this....world [that] turn[ed] on one of its masters."?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2021)

But not "too hard" to take Murdoch's money.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 293083
> 
> But not "too hard" to take Murdoch's money.



Seems Cox has defended his decision to write for the sun 'because of who reads it'. Meaning he's entirely aware of exactly what kind of hatemongering shitrag it is and still took their money.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 17, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> "Prevent" truly isn't very good is it?


It doesn't seem too secure - I found this on Google (using WixXP and Firefox)
[Search domain elearning.prevent.homeoffice.gov.uk] https://www.elearning.prevent.homeoffice.gov.uk › edu › screen1.html

Looks like one could take a 45 minute training, if you are connected to the Charitable/Voluntary Sector - no questions asked. Can anyone say what a "duty" is? This sounds like Metropolitan Police speak to me.

_*"This offers an introduction to the Prevent duty, and explains how it aims to safeguard vulnerable people from being radicalised to supporting terrorism or becoming terrorists themselves.

A link to the prevent duty guidance is available at the end of this e-Learning.

This is introductory training. It will provide an important foundation on which to develop further knowledge around the risks of radicalisation and the role that you can play in supporting those at risk.

This training addresses all forms of terrorism and non-violent extremism, including far right wing and Islamist extremism threatening the UK.

This e-learning has been developed by HM Government following consultation with a range of individuals and organisations. It has benefitted from the feedback of teachers, local authority officials, community-based groups, youth workers and many others.

Links to further information can be found at the end of this training."*_

Be interesting to know if some favoured consultants got paid £Xty thousand for "developing" this.

The first video says Prevent is an extension of Safeguarding. To complete the course I'm ging to have to sweitch to a better device, and perhaps anyway it is not for me to critique an online prevent/safegarding course.

It does raise two civil liberties/bullying issues to me though.

1. The C of E has recently come in for criticism about driving an innocent 78 year old priest to suicide through application of safeguarding principles where apparently one of the priest's colleagues simply thought he was a wrong-un with no complaint ever having been made: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-57780729

2. Thinking back to when I was a teenager, if I had been hauled up by the headmaster for exploring Islamic texts, I imagine it would have reinforced me in wanting to do more of it.

I look forward to completing more of the Prevent course._*...*_


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 17, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> sure that not speculation at all


Oh for Christ’s sake. Is this going to be a repeat of the bollocks we had on here after the Reading attacks when anyone “speculating” that the bloke with a Muslim name from Libya might be a Muslim, was immediately rounded on by the twat brigade?


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2021)

nah he is clearly muslim and his da is from Somalia even work for their governement


still want to see his other motivation rather than take the Scum or the Fails word for it

HTH


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2021)

don't have to be an islamist to have a reason to hate the tory party

they cunts on a national scale as well as on an international stage


----------



## TopCat (Oct 17, 2021)

CH1 said:


> It doesn't seem too secure - I found this on Google (using WixXP and Firefox)
> [Search domain elearning.prevent.homeoffice.gov.uk] https://www.elearning.prevent.homeoffice.gov.uk › edu › screen1.html
> 
> Looks like one could take a 45 minute training, if you are connected to the Charitable/Voluntary Sector - no questions asked. Can anyone say what a "duty" is? This sounds like Metropolitan Police speak to me.
> ...


The prevent duty applies to a whole host of public sector workers. Teachers, social workers etc. They HAVE to grass you up if you look like a wrong un.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 17, 2021)

I look forward to half of urban political forum posters being referred to Prevent for something or other


----------



## CH1 (Oct 17, 2021)

TopCat said:


> The prevent duty applies to a whole host of public sector workers. Teachers, social workers etc. They HAVE to grass you up if you look like a wrong un.


I'm not surprised. I saw a stand up row between Frank Furedi and a social worker on this at Conway Hall a few years back.

Frank Furedi says: Children being asked "Has anything happened at home that we should know about" - it's like the Stasi getting children to inform on their parents disobedience to The Party etc etc

Social Worker:  "If we don't ask children what's happening at home, how can we catch the abusers?"


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 17, 2021)

CH1 said:


> It doesn't seem too secure - I found this on Google (using WixXP and Firefox)
> [Search domain elearning.prevent.homeoffice.gov.uk] https://www.elearning.prevent.homeoffice.gov.uk › edu › screen1.html
> 
> Looks like one could take a 45 minute training, if you are connected to the Charitable/Voluntary Sector - no questions asked. Can anyone say what a "duty" is? This sounds like Metropolitan Police speak to me.
> ...


The majority of referrals to Prevent are  white far right and studying Islamic texts , or any religious texts, isnt part of any criteria for referral.


----------



## maomao (Oct 17, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> The majority of referrals to Prevent are  white far right and studying Islamic texts , or any religious texts, isnt part of any criteria for referral.


The last prevent thing I had they'd added incels.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 17, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I look forward to half of urban political forum posters being referred to Prevent for something or other



Prevent doesn't cater for armchair anarchists and marxists because they're all mouth and no trousers.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 17, 2021)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Mental health records are going to become (even more) fair game for ‘preventing violence’.


Medical professionals are already under obligations to report if they think their patient is a danger to themselves or others, so I don't see what more can or should be done in that respect?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 17, 2021)

If it turns out that Ali Harbi Ali had some form of paranoid schizophrenia will the powers that be provide for quicker more effective treatments - eg reduce the one year waiting times in SLAM for Paranoia CBT?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Prevent doesn't cater for armchair anarchists and marxists because they're all mouth and no trousers.


Was gonna like that cos it's funny...but I thought it best left to form a useful list of the _no mouth, all trouser _contingent.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 17, 2021)

I see that its all online anonymity's fault.

Was unaware that David had been stabbed by a particularly vicious tweet.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2021)

in Patel world view calling a tory mp scum onlne

should have SOC19 kicking down your door 5 minutes after you hit enter


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 17, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> I see that its all online anonymity's fault.
> 
> Was unaware that David had been stabbed by a particularly vicious tweet.


I thought burn injuries were more common in such circumstances.


----------



## chilango (Oct 17, 2021)

You don't think that



Smokeandsteam said:


> alienation under late capitalism etc.



plays a major role in producing 



Smokeandsteam said:


> another middle class wannabe, another Islamo-fascist crank after all.



Really?

You're going along with Spymaster and the line of "that's Muslims for ya!"


----------



## elbows (Oct 17, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> nah he is clearly muslim and his da is from Somalia even work for their governement



Worked for a previous president, not a fan of the current one, as mentioned earlier when I brought up Qatar.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 17, 2021)

chilango said:


> You're going along with Spymaster and the line of "that's Muslims for ya!"



Idiot.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 17, 2021)

Why are people saying he's middle class? Is it the suburb that his family's council flat is located in, or the fact his dad once had a white collar job?


----------



## chilango (Oct 17, 2021)

Anyway as this place is likely to resemble the comments section of the Daily Mail for a while, I think I"ll take a break for a few days.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 17, 2021)

CH1 said:


> It doesn't seem too secure - I found this on Google (using WixXP and Firefox)
> [Search domain elearning.prevent.homeoffice.gov.uk] https://www.elearning.prevent.homeoffice.gov.uk › edu › screen1.html
> 
> Looks like one could take a 45 minute training, if you are connected to the Charitable/Voluntary Sector - no questions asked. Can anyone say what a "duty" is? This sounds like Metropolitan Police speak to me.
> ...


I think I did the hour long Prevent session a few years ago while working for a Local Authority. I understand the supposed purpose, but I remember being very underwhelmed with the middle aged white British nerd providing the training and his own seeming lack of insight.

I only remember one exchange with the training provider, which went something like this:

Trainer: "How do we think radicalised people recruit and radicalise others?"

Me: "Offer a narrative of a idealised past, compare it to a degraded present and offer a revolutionary alternative".

Trainer: "Oh, so you've studied this a bit, then?"

I gave up at that point.


----------



## bimble (Oct 17, 2021)

Why the hell are people (priti Patel , a thousand twats on Twitter) going on about getting rid of anonymity online in connection to this stabbing , what’s the link?


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 17, 2021)

bimble said:


> Why the hell are people (priti Patel , a thousand twats on Twitter) going on about getting rid of anonymity online in connection to this stabbing , what’s the link?



The idea is that online anonymity enables hatred, harassment, and incitement. It's not entirely without merit. Jack Straw and David Lammy were banging on about it last night, but it's tentative as far as connecting to this is concerned.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2021)

not entirely without merit?

if you don't mind living in a state controlled hellish dystopia


----------



## bimble (Oct 17, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> The idea is that online anonymity enables hatred, harassment, and incitement. It's not entirely without merit. Jack Straw and David Lammy were banging on about it last night, but it's tentative as far as connecting to this is concerned.


Extremely tentative like wtf are they doing.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 17, 2021)

bimble said:


> Extremely tentative like wtf are they doing.



I think it's come about as a result of MPs complaining about being trolled/stalked online.


----------



## tim (Oct 17, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Is Canada so bereft of problems that their citizens need to vent their political spleens in the UK? Either way, I’m glad they learned a new word.




Why don't you fuck the fuck off?


----------



## nogojones (Oct 17, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Spanner is Bungle73 innit


Oh.. I do hope so. If we start poking them with split tickets they might pop.


----------



## xenon (Oct 17, 2021)

chilango said:


> You don't think that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on, this is piss poor.

As is this.



chilango said:


> Anyway as this place is likely to resemble the comments section of the Daily Mail for a while, I think I"ll take a break for a few days.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2021)

bimble said:


> Extremely tentative like wtf are they doing.



more than likely fuck all but make noise

last time it was suggest targeting  fines for facebook, twitter and such they soon dropped the idea

just one of Patel latest bullshit line to further promote herself


----------



## xenon (Oct 17, 2021)

bimble said:


> Why the hell are people (priti Patel , a thousand twats on Twitter) going on about getting rid of anonymity online in connection to this stabbing , what’s the link?



Because Priti Patel is a bit dim but possessed of an authoritarian mindset that would love to extend such powers. And a section of the public love that sort of thing. Clamp down on that lot, lock those people up, hell in a handcart.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2021)

I'm still waiting for Patel to offer up Fabulous prizes for becoming a Government informer


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2021)

bimble said:


> Why the hell are people (priti Patel , a thousand twats on Twitter) going on about getting rid of anonymity online in connection to this stabbing , what’s the link?


Never let a murder go to waste obvs


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2021)

nogojones said:


> Oh.. I do hope so. If we start poking them with split tickets they might pop.


I was only having a laugh. It’s not him


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 17, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> sure that not speculation at all



Merely


chilango said:


> You don't think that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You already know my view as we discussed it up thread!


----------



## klang (Oct 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> /


can relate, but slashing your wrists won't solve anything.


----------



## little_legs (Oct 17, 2021)

scifisam said:


> I met David Amess a couple of times at least as a kid - one time at least at church (I'm not Catholic, but by Dad is) and at least once at a count, plus one other time he came to my school where he had to be quickly shephered in and out because despite there being a lot of Tories in the area their kids tended not to be the type to like pompous MPS.
> 
> He was not actually well known for helping constituents. Some Tory MPs are but he's not one of them. Him being dead doesn't change that.
> 
> ...


Did you go to school with his son who  killed someone by hitting them on their head from behind with a champagne bottle?


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 17, 2021)

chilango said:


> Anyway as this place is likely to resemble the comments section of the Daily Mail for a while, I think I"ll take a break for a few days.


Funnily enough Insulate Britain are doing the very same


----------



## scifisam (Oct 17, 2021)

little_legs said:


> Did you go to school with his son who  killed someone by hitting them on their head from behind with a champagne bottle?


Hell no. Kids at my school would have stuck to beer bottles.


----------



## little_legs (Oct 17, 2021)

scifisam 😂

Just for those who are frothing at their mouths defending this piece of trash. Your man of god did everything to frame the victim. Only after the incontrovertible video evidence had emerged he knew he had to STFU.

It’s great to see how the killing of someone guilty of literally thousands of deaths of the British poor and some obscure brown people who literally no one appears to be giving a flying fuck about gets the rise out of normies.


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 17, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I look forward to completing more of the Prevent course._*...*_



I've done Prevent training twice, the second time was easier because I knew what to expect. There are situations in life where you know in your heart, that anything sincere you say about it will just create a disaster. So you say as little as possible, answer direct questions simply and politely whenever necessary, and generally avoid saying anything that could be considered negative, controversial or (worst), _unhelpful_.

Prevent training is that, hours of it. Give me a speed awareness course any day.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2021)

Their actions suggest they don't fear enough.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 17, 2021)

All I’ve learned from the obituaries was that he cared more for animals than he did for a lot of humans.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> All I’ve learned from the obituaries was that he cared more for animals than he did for a lot of humans.


Pro-life.


----------



## little_legs (Oct 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Their actions suggest they don't fear enough.
> 
> View attachment 293133


oldie but apt as fuck


----------



## BillRiver (Oct 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Their actions suggest they don't fear enough.
> 
> View attachment 293133



Tell that to my MP, Diane Abbott.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Tell that to my MP, Diane Abbott.


A fair point, but AFAIK she's never been in a governmental position of being able to legislate about anything.


----------



## gosub (Oct 17, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Seems Cox has defended his decision to write for the sun 'because of who reads it'. Meaning he's entirely aware of exactly what kind of hatemongering shitrag it is and still took their money.


Most Sun readers start at th back of the paper


----------



## gosub (Oct 17, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Why are people saying he's middle class? Is it the suburb that his family's council flat is located in, or the fact his dad once had a white collar job?


I don't know, what class do you think the son of a Somali Presidential spin doctor would be?


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 17, 2021)

gosub said:


> I don't know, what class do you think the son of a Somali Presidential spin doctor would be?



An exiled spin doctor son living in a council flat with an unknown work status? I wouldn't like to guess, but you go ahead.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2021)

brogdale said:


> A fair point, but AFAIK she's never been in a governmental position of being able to legislate about anything.


There is a reason parliament is known as a legislature and MPs as legislators


----------



## brogdale (Oct 17, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> There is a reason parliament is known as a legislature and MPs as legislators


Yep; true.


----------



## BillRiver (Oct 17, 2021)

Also true: David Amess was never a cabinet minister either.


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 17, 2021)

Jo Cox was murdered by a far right nationalist 
David Amess was murdered by... Well, we don't yet know for certain. But angry white man he is not. 


If there is a third, and let's hope there never is, they could be as far removed from these two as they are from one another. 

We're humans, so we look for patterns. But there are none.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 17, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> Jo Cox was murdered by a far right nationalist
> David Amess was murdered by... Well, we don't yet know for certain. But angry white man he is not.
> 
> 
> ...


There could be a link - the self appropriated right of revenge for being slighted.


----------



## extra dry (Oct 17, 2021)

No updates on the attackers background, facebook groups? terwter?


----------



## tim (Oct 17, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Also true: David Amess was never a cabinet minister either.


Never any kind of minister or shadow minister, his highest office was as Portaloo's bag-carrier. A role that he held for 12 years.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 17, 2021)

extra dry said:


> No updates on the attackers background, facebook groups? terwter?



He worked for the NHS so lots of people applauded him.

Also, his dad was a Liverpool fan.


----------



## not a trot (Oct 17, 2021)

tim said:


> Never any kind of minister or shadow minister, his highest office was as Portaloo's bag-carrier. A role that he held for 12 years.



Well Porterloo carried a lot of baggage for all those train journeys.


----------



## not a trot (Oct 17, 2021)

extra dry said:


> No updates on the attackers background, facebook groups? terwter?



Pictures of his father are being published for some reason.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2021)

first off "fuck off spanner when you appear like a sunday dinner wet fart at 1am"

you do have to ponder the idea of removing web anonymity and expecting facebook and the like to police it


facebook the utopia of the interwebz ,


with no racist homophobic anti vaxx holocaust deniers present even if your profile has your real name


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2021)

what we need is something like the saudi or china has a government that monitors and advise on your online activity like The Ministry of Communication and Information
in saudi or like homeland in the states


maybe we should adopt a point score for daily life like china

and make political view points restrict your job prospects, housing and the future of your family


any daft fuck wit that supports reforms to remove the hidden nature  identity of individuals and whistleblowers on the interwebz

need to takea good long look at themselves


----------



## CH1 (Oct 17, 2021)

There is an interesting schedule change on BBC Four this evening.
Young Ahmed - a film about a Belgian Arab teenager who becomes radicalised and sets out to kill his school teacher was due on at 11.30 pm according to the Radio Times. They've pulled it and replaced with an astronomy programme.

They showed it before two years ago by the look of it BBC Four - Young Ahmed

Will GB News be shocked at this self censorship?
Its possible something might have been learned from this film - but will we ever be given the chance to find out?


----------



## kenny g (Oct 17, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> I've done Prevent training twice, the second time was easier because I knew what to expect. There are situations in life where you know in your heart, that anything sincere you say about it will just create a disaster. So you say as little as possible, answer direct questions simply and politely whenever necessary, and generally avoid saying anything that could be considered negative, controversial or (worst), _unhelpful_.
> 
> Prevent training is that, hours of it. Give me a speed awareness course any day.


One of the reasons I liked my last employer was something like that would be ripped into by the staff and there wouldn't be any problems. Current place feels more like walking on egg shells and it pisses me off.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 17, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> I've done Prevent training twice, the second time was easier because I knew what to expect. There are situations in life where you know in your heart, that anything sincere you say about it will just create a disaster. So you say as little as possible, answer direct questions simply and politely whenever necessary, and generally avoid saying anything that could be considered negative, controversial or (worst), _unhelpful_.
> 
> Prevent training is that, hours of it. Give me a speed awareness course any day.



I get asked questions about prevent stuff in job interviews. The correct answer is always just make a note of who, what and where and kick it upstairs to the safeguarding person. Even though I know that, it's very difficult not to give an actual answer instead and go off on one about where am I supposed to draw the line between fascist propaganda and stuff that's on the front covers of the papers day in day out, or stuff the actual government is happy to run with as policy. How am I supposed to trust in the state to deal with this stuff when I've watched fascists attack, threaten and harass people I love and seen the police show zero interest in doing anything about it? Should I report the coppers and soldiers who come in for careers day when they're clearly trying to recruit young people into violent organisations that trample over 'British values' six times before breakfast and you're not going to give me this job are you?


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 17, 2021)

I’ve been asked about at interviews as well which is perplexing as my job is paying people their salary, this was an interview for an NHS job and also one at a private school / charity so I expect they ask everyone the question regardless.


----------



## keybored (Oct 17, 2021)

little_legs said:


> Did you go to school with his son *who  killed someone* by hitting them on their head from behind with a champagne bottle?


I'm not sure this is entirely true.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 17, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I’ve been asked about at interviews as well which is perplexing as my job is paying people their salary, this was an interview for an NHS job and also one at a private school / charity so I expect they ask everyone the question regardless.


A question on safeguarding is compulsory in some lines of work. It is for teaching anyway.


----------



## little_legs (Oct 17, 2021)

keybored said:


> I'm not sure this is entirely true.


did he go down for an attempted murder or something?

fuck him anyway, what's he gonna do now, stab me?


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 17, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> nah he is clearly muslim and his da is from Somalia even work for their governement
> 
> 
> still want to see his other motivation rather than take the Scum or the Fails word for it
> ...


Which government? The official successor state, or Somaliland or Puntland?


----------



## gosub (Oct 17, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> what we need is something like the saudi or china has a government that monitors and advise on your online activity like The Ministry of Communication and Information
> in saudi or like homeland in the states
> 
> 
> ...


BUT you can buy a pint , so its fine .   None of this 1984 and its litres


----------



## Raheem (Oct 17, 2021)

little_legs said:


> did he go down for an attempted murder or something?


GBH. Believe it was for hitting someone over the head with a champagne bottle, but they didn't die.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 17, 2021)

Idris2002 said:


> Which government? The official successor state, or Somaliland or Puntland?



puntland placed bombs so not us


----------



## little_legs (Oct 17, 2021)

Raheem said:


> GBH. Believe it was for hitting someone over the head with a champagne bottle, but they didn't die.


Alhamd lilah


----------



## stdP (Oct 17, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> I get asked questions about prevent stuff in job interviews. The correct answer is always just make a note of who, what and where and kick it upstairs to the safeguarding person. Even though I know that, it's very difficult not to give an actual answer instead and go off on one about where am I supposed to draw the line between fascist propaganda and stuff that's on the front covers of the papers day in day out, or stuff the actual government is happy to run with as policy. How am I supposed to trust in the state to deal with this stuff when I've watched fascists attack, threaten and harass people I love and seen the police show zero interest in doing anything about it? Should I report the coppers and soldiers who come in for careers day when they're clearly trying to recruit young people into violent organisations that trample over 'British values' six times before breakfast and you're not going to give me this job are you?



You should just wave a union jack and be happy, citizen.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> During your time here you've shown quite astonishing ignorance - when you tumbled down the stupid tree it must have knocked all the knowledge out of your head too


“…and you hit every branch on your way down” Are you ever original?


----------



## xenon (Oct 18, 2021)

Raheem said:


> GBH. Believe it was for hitting someone over the head with a champagne bottle, but they didn't die.



Wounding with intent.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 18, 2021)

tim said:


> Why don't you fuck the fuck off?


I dunno. Fun? Also because this place seems like a circle jerk where a select few people seem to be more powerful than most. Which is an odd concept for a forum which promotes equality.


----------



## elbows (Oct 18, 2021)

elbows said:


> Some of us made reference to Amess and Qatar earlier in the thread. WIll be able to make all sorts of messy, imprecise and disjointed further comments on that front now. Because al-Shabab is being mentioned in the press in relation to the attacker. And Qatar has 'complicated' relations with groups like that. And Qatar is heavily involved in Somalia and the current government regime there. And the attackers father seems to have worked for a previous president in Somalia, is not a fan of the current regime, and posted this on twitter earlier this month:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Times decided to splash some fragments of the Qatar angle on its front page, although it doesnt look like they added that tweet to the mix.


----------



## petee (Oct 18, 2021)

little_legs said:


> Did you go to school with his son who  killed someone by hitting them on their head from behind with a champagne bottle?





little_legs said:


> Just for those who are frothing at their mouths defending this piece of trash. Your man of god did everything to frame the victim. Only after the incontrovertible video evidence had emerged he knew he had to STFU.



this is pretty shocking, both bits, so i googled a bit. is this it? 






						MP's son guilty of nightclub attack
					

A Tory MPs son was today found guilty of smashing a man over the head with a champagne bottle after an argument at a nightclub.




					www.google.com


----------



## extra dry (Oct 18, 2021)

elbows said:


> The Times decided to splash some fragments of the Qatar angle on its front page, although it doesnt look like they added that tweet to the mix.


His murky connections with 3rd world mad max like communities, blood diamonds, gov death squads and Tory coffee mornings. Proberbly.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 18, 2021)

Raab just been on telly. He’s not sure why hate against politicians has increased since 2010. I dunno. It’s a real mystery innit.better get mulder and scully onto this. You snowflake cunt


----------



## magneze (Oct 18, 2021)

Is there no other news? Seems to be wall to wall atm.


----------



## Ming (Oct 18, 2021)

Have we had this one yet?








						Tory MP retracts 'horrifying' Weinstein comments, blaming his staff
					

A Tory MP has been slammed after comments dismissing the Harvey Weinstein sexual assault allegations as “dubious to say the least” were attributed to him.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I dunno. Fun? Also because this place seems like a circle jerk where a select few people seem to be more powerful than most. Which is an odd concept for a forum which promotes equality.


So, you stick about because you like a circle jerk.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> So, you stick about because you like a circle jerk.



He's fighting for equality by ... trying to make posters from other countries feel unwelcome?


----------



## philosophical (Oct 18, 2021)

The Times is reporting a link with Qatar as a possible motive.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## platinumsage (Oct 18, 2021)

The Telegraph reporting he wasn't specifically targeted, that Ali just considered killing any politician he could get an appointment with that day.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 18, 2021)

Raabs had 3 threat to life and limb in the last 2 years, someone should really have a word with Boris


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 18, 2021)

so any evidence that Ali was threating people online


----------



## maomao (Oct 18, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> Raabs had 3 threat to life and limb in the last 2 years, someone should really have a word with Boris


Boris loves it. I used to give him abuse in the street when he was mayor till I read an interview which suggested he gets off on it.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 18, 2021)

Stalker alert.


----------



## maomao (Oct 18, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Stalker alert.


He used to often cycle past my bus stop on my way home from work so not stalking strictly speaking. I used to walk past his gaff in the morning too but he'd normally have goons when he was coming out so I'd stick to dirty looks and passing wind loudly.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 18, 2021)

I was referencing my personal U75 stalker.
Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 18, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Why would you issue an instruction on a forum supposedly dedicated to individual rights?


I have another instruction for you, Mister Adjustable Spanner.

Fuck off.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 18, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I dunno. Fun? Also because this place seems like a circle jerk where a select few people seem to be more powerful than most. Which is an odd concept for a forum which promotes equality.


And yet...and yet YOU'RE STILL HERE?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 18, 2021)

existentialist said:


> And yet...and yet YOU'RE STILL HERE?


Indeed. 
But beyond the tool's basic trolling...wtf is "power" on U75?😂


----------



## TopCat (Oct 18, 2021)

maomao said:


> Boris loves it. I used to give him abuse in the street when he was mayor till I read an interview which suggested he gets off on it.


I did that with him. He stopped his cycle and had a debate. Unusual.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Oct 18, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I did that with him. He stopped his cycle and had a debate. Unusual.


I apparently told him to fuck off. A long time ago. In Oxford. When he made a leery comment to Mrs K. I have no memory of this, but she swears it was him. Before he got all famous and all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Why would you issue an instruction on a forum supposedly dedicated to individual rights?


swallow a button battery


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 18, 2021)

Christ on a bike skateboard









						Sir David Amess death: Mural appears at Leigh-on-Sea skatepark
					

The artist who sprayed the tribute says it is a "thank you from this community" to the MP.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## pesh (Oct 18, 2021)

is that suggesting he was killed by The Riddler?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

pesh said:


> is that suggesting he was killed by The Riddler?


a reference to his poor performance in pub quizzes perhaps


----------



## TopCat (Oct 18, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> I apparently told him to fuck off. A long time ago. In Oxford. When he made a leery comment to Mrs K. I have no memory of this, but she swears it was him. Before he got all famous and all.


He remembered me years later when he was Mayor and I was a service provider and had a banter over a few drinks.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 18, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Christ on a bike skateboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how long before a big knob is spray on that


----------



## maomao (Oct 18, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> how long before a big knob is spray on that


It's already a picture of a giant prick.


----------



## A380 (Oct 18, 2021)

So according to the narrative this is happened to a well liked MP who had values and stood by them. 

BoJo must be shitting himself…


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

A380 said:


> So according to the narrative this is happened to a well liked MP who had values and stood by them.
> 
> BoJo must be shitting himself…


and rightly so


----------



## A380 (Oct 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> and rightly so
> View attachment 293254


BoJo will never see that view. 

We’ll have a big fence to keep the penguins off of the kelp beds.


----------



## Flavour (Oct 18, 2021)

TopCat said:


> He remembered me years later when he was Mayor and I was a service provider and had a banter over a few drinks.



More details please


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 18, 2021)

This doesn't really seem entirely in keeping with skate culture. 'You gotta be polite / for your right / to party!'



Ax^ said:


> how long before a big knob is spray on that



If we weren't at the other end of the country, 13-year-old bob_jr, a keen skateboarder, would have been happy to oblige.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 18, 2021)

Street art isn’t just dead, it’s rotting. I blame the internet, rap music and banksy


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 18, 2021)

Guy who did he was so overcome with grief for the mp, he arranged to have the local paper to come along for a photo shoot and put his Instagram link in a large readable format on the mural


----------



## Wilf (Oct 18, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Christ on a bike skateboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody off their head on cake must have done that.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 18, 2021)

Not getting into this but but shit like this makes you realise that tagging is the only living street art form of any worth. Do not discuss


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Street art isn’t just dead, it’s rotting. I blame the internet, rap music and banksy


aesthetic street art's dead and gone
it's with o'leary in the grave

as yeats nearly wrote


----------



## tim (Oct 18, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Street art isn’t just dead, it’s rotting. I blame the internet, rap music and banksy



On the subject of rotting, if it hadn't been for a picture of a grieving David Amess, I would never have known that Margaret Thatcher's grave was seemingly designed to be danced on.


----------



## xenon (Oct 18, 2021)

philosophical said:


> I was referencing my personal U75 stalker.
> Sorry for any confusion.



It's not stalking if you're both posting independently on the same thread you berk.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 18, 2021)

xenon said:


> It's not stalking if you're both posting independently on the same thread you berk.


If


----------



## xenon (Oct 18, 2021)

He's posted loads on this thread, commented on various other posters, before you. I mean, just stick him on ignore, you wouldn't be alone in that. But let's not talk of stalking when it is nothing of the sort.


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 18, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Christ on a bike skateboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks more like Graeme Souness. Mind you, he was a cunt too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Looks more like Graeme Souness. Mind you, he was a cunt too.


that's rangers managers for you, scum to a man


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

tonysingh said:


> Looks more like Graeme Souness. Mind you, he was a cunt too.


not so sure they're that alike


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> not so sure they're that alike
> View attachment 293257



In my defence, I have appaling vision. They never did tell me it'd make me go blind.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 18, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> Raabs had 3 threat to life and limb in the last 2 years


surprised it's that low


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Oct 18, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Christ on a bike skateboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Broken Britain


----------



## TopCat (Oct 18, 2021)

philosophical said:


> If


He dishes out bile but insists on only eating sugar.


----------



## petee (Oct 18, 2021)

petee said:


> srsly, to my american ears this is the vilest whitewashing. claim christ and you're beyond judgement or even examination. utterly fuck that.



it's happening

https://www.    ncregister.com/cna/murdered-british-lawmaker-david-amess-was-catholic-pro-life


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

TopCat said:


> He dishes out bile but insists on only eating sugar.


so it's no surprise he's toothless


----------



## UrbaneFox (Oct 18, 2021)

petee said:


> this is pretty shocking, both bits, so i googled a bit. is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veuve Cliquot advert in the middle of the Evening Standard piece. A nice touch.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 18, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> Veuve Cliquot advert in the middle of the Evening Standard piece. A nice touch.


Was a death caused?


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 18, 2021)

This'll lead to MPs getting another bung to up their security even though the attacks on them are astonishingly rare.   Still, it distracts from the far larger number of attacks on women by  police.

The advice for MPs should be similar to the advice given to women, flag down a bus.


----------



## gosub (Oct 18, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> This'll lead to MPs getting another bung to up their security even though the attacks on them are astonishingly rare.   Still, it distracts from the far larger number of attacks on women by  police.
> 
> The advice for MPs should be similar to the advice given to women, flag down a bus.


If people are driving buses through MP's surgeries in churches, they need the security


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 18, 2021)

tim said:


> On the subject of rotting, if it hadn't been for a picture of a grieving David Amess, I would never have known that Margaret Thatcher's grave was seemingly designed to be danced on.
> 
> View attachment 293255



Be careful, though. If you press the right little squares in the right order, the middle bit rises up out of the ground and there she is, poised to attack.


----------



## little_legs (Oct 18, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Christ on a bike skateboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eugh, what a mess.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Oct 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> not so sure they're that alike
> View attachment 293257


No, it's Existentialist, surely.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> No, it's Existentialist, surely.


it's certainly emetic


----------



## T & P (Oct 18, 2021)

Sir David Amess: Southend to become a city in honour of MP
					

Boris Johnson announces the town will be awarded the coveted status that the MP campaigned for.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> Sir David Amess: Southend to become a city in honour of MP
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson announces the town will be awarded the coveted status that the MP campaigned for.
> ...



This is total nonsense 

Reading has been trying to get city status for years and had 3 people murdered last year in a terrorist attack, and yet no city status. 

It also sets a precedent, if you want to achieve city status, murder your local kindly Tory MP.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> Sir David Amess: Southend to become a city in honour of MP
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson announces the town will be awarded the coveted status that the MP campaigned for.
> ...


Wtf? How big is Southend?


----------



## JimW (Oct 18, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Wtf? How big is Southend?


Clearly not large enough to contain the vast soul of Amess. A right vast soul, I'm sure I heard someone say.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Wtf? How big is Southend?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> Sir David Amess: Southend to become a city in honour of MP
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson announces the town will be awarded the coveted status that the MP campaigned for.
> ...


So a town becomes a city cos someone is murdered? why isn’t Hungerford or Dunblane a city then?
I thought it was to do with having a cathedral or a university


----------



## brogdale (Oct 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 293267


about half the population of LB Croydon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> So a town becomes a city cos someone is murdered? why isn’t Hungerford or Dunblane a city then?
> I thought it was to do with having a cathedral or a university











						City status in the United Kingdom - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

brogdale said:


> about half the population of LB Croydon.


which half tho?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> which half tho?


South


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

cleethorpes should be a city before southend


----------



## maomao (Oct 18, 2021)

Only if they spell 'city' with an 'sh' and two 't's.


----------



## andysays (Oct 18, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> This is total nonsense
> 
> Reading has been trying to get city status for years and had 3 people murdered last year in a terrorist attack, and yet no city status.
> 
> It also sets a precedent, if you want to achieve city status, murder your local kindly Tory MP.


But does it have the world's longest pleasure pier?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> Sir David Amess: Southend to become a city in honour of MP
> 
> 
> Boris Johnson announces the town will be awarded the coveted status that the MP campaigned for.
> ...


reckon if he'd known this would happen, that all that was standing in the way of southend receiving city status was his remaining alive, then amess would have topped himself years ago for the good of his constituents


----------



## TopCat (Oct 18, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> This is total nonsense
> 
> Reading has been trying to get city status for years and had 3 people murdered last year in a terrorist attack, and yet no city status.
> 
> It also sets a precedent, if you want to achieve city status, murder your local kindly Tory MP.


Croydon and Chris Philp. 

I would not on the whole celebrate a murder but would probably do so with Philp after a few days of mourning.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 18, 2021)

I don't remember batley and spen getting city status when jo cox was killed?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 18, 2021)

Populism replaced policy


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 18, 2021)

moochedit said:


> I don't remember batley and spen getting city status when jo cox was killed?



She didn’t ask for it beforehand that’s why. Future city contenders should take note.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 18, 2021)

andysays said:


> But does it have the world's longest pleasure pier?


It is famous for beer, bulbs and biscuits. And has one of the busiest railway stations outside of London.

Furthermore Southend hasn’t been infamously commemorated in poetry by a former prisoner of its gaol.


----------



## A380 (Oct 18, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Not getting into this but but shit like this makes you realise that tagging is the only living street art form of any worth. Do not discuss


“ When I hear the phrase Street Art, I reach for my jet wash.”


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 18, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Croydon and Chris Philp.
> 
> I would not on the whole celebrate a murder but would probably do so with Philp after a few days of mourning.











						Father of Tory MP Chris Philp stands in general election ... for Ukip
					

We all want what’s best for our parents - until they stand against us in a general election.




					www.totalpolitics.com
				




His Dad might stand in his place


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> It is famous for beer, bulbs and biscuits. And has one of the busiest railway stations outside of London.
> 
> Furthermore Southend hasn’t been infamously commemorated in poetry by a former prisoner of its gaol.


none of them ever survived to excoriate the establishment?


----------



## JimW (Oct 18, 2021)

As the founding martyr they clearly need a shrine so his remains can become a site of pilgrimage for bereft friends of Qatar, anti-abortionists and swivel-eyed monetarists. 
Maybe reinstate the football team to L2 as well before they disappear into the regional leagues.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 18, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Father of Tory MP Chris Philp stands in general election ... for Ukip
> 
> 
> We all want what’s best for our parents - until they stand against us in a general election.
> ...


It would be a small improvement and worth it for city status. Croydon’s current bankrupt plight requires making difficult decisions and implementing harsh remedies.


----------



## A380 (Oct 18, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> Be careful, though. If you press the right little squares in the right order, the middle bit rises up out of the ground and there she is, poised to attack.



I heard if was if you stood on it at full moon a d said ‘monetarism’ backwards three times she pops up’ .


----------



## TopCat (Oct 18, 2021)

Is it true he will be buried at sea by throwing the corpse off the end of the famous pier? It’s what he always wanted apparently.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 18, 2021)

TopCat said:


> It would be a small improvement and worth it for city status. Croydon’s current bankrupt plight requires making difficult decisions and implementing harsh remedies.


Chris Philp is a self-described “serial entrepreneur” I believe so would no doubt appreciate the initiative and ‘get up and go’ shown by his assassin in his final moments.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 18, 2021)

The city thing is a bit weird.  I mean it either met the criteria for being a City or it didn't.  I don't see why it needed its MP to get murdered to qualify for city status.

Anyway, it seems pretty harmless, I don't know why the regulate city status so much.  Does anyone of local politicians give a shit about such thing?


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 18, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> She didn’t ask for it beforehand that’s why. Future city contenders should take note.


I hope Ed Miliband and Dame Rosie keep quiet. Doncaster has been chasing city status for years.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 18, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Chris Philp is a self-described “serial entrepreneur” I believe so would no doubt appreciate the initiative and ‘get up and go’ shown by his assassin in his final moments.


Yeah The Don’t Say Nothing Gang (DSN) could rehabilitate themselves in the eyes of some by merking the slimy bastard outside McDonalds.


----------



## A380 (Oct 18, 2021)

Iain Stewart MP and Ben Everitt MP will be sleeping with one open for a while given this city status decision  the PM…


----------



## JimW (Oct 18, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> The city thing is a bit weird.  I mean it either met the criteria for being a City or it didn't.  I don't see why it needed its MP to get murdered to qualify for city status.
> 
> Anyway, it seems pretty harmless, I don't know why the regulate city status so much.  Does anyone of local politicians give a shit about such thing?


Does it have implications for council powers, or a dictator mayor or something?


----------



## maomao (Oct 18, 2021)

What's more concerning is cities like London with large numbers of MPs that haven't been murdered yet. Surely someone should do something to even the situation up a little.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 18, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> This is total nonsense
> 
> Reading has been trying to get city status for years and had 3 people murdered last year in a terrorist attack, and yet no city status.
> 
> It also sets a precedent, if you want to achieve city status, murder your local kindly Tory MP.



Guildford too, and that had 5 killed in a terrorist attack.


Amess is turning in to the new Capt. Tom. His killer should set out to do 100 laps of his cell, just to spice shit up.


----------



## Dystopiary (Oct 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> I was thinking of the Spanish civil war and ww2, the stabbing of fascists. But I'm open to other examples too


British Liberals would be condemning that, and crapping on about how calling people "fash" is irresponsible.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 18, 2021)

maomao said:


> What's more concerning is cities like London with large numbers of MPs that haven't been murdered yet. Surely someone should do something to even the situation up a little.



London is of course made up of a number of cities, so there's needs to be some serious levelling up done there. Build back bloodbath.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> British Liberals would be condemning that, and crapping on about how calling people "fash" is irresponsible.


british liberals are never happier than when they're complaining and crapping on about some auld shit


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Is it true he will be buried at sea by throwing the corpse off the end of the famous pier? It’s what he always wanted apparently.


yes. strangely he'll be chucked off the end at low tide.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## JimW (Oct 18, 2021)

Could have been a life peer, instead it's...


----------



## A380 (Oct 18, 2021)

JimW said:


> Could have been a life peer, instead it's...


----------



## Wilf (Oct 18, 2021)

JimW said:


> Could have been a life peer, instead it's...


... peerless.


----------



## Serene (Oct 18, 2021)

tim said:


> On the subject of rotting, if it hadn't been for a picture of a grieving David Amess, I would never have known that Margaret Thatcher's grave was seemingly designed to be danced on.
> 
> View attachment 293255


That space is not to be used as a Nightclub.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 18, 2021)

xenon said:


> He's posted loads on this thread, commented on various other posters, before you. I mean, just stick him on ignore, you wouldn't be alone in that. But let's not talk of stalking when it is nothing of the sort.


I never put anybody on ignore.
It is stalking when there is a continual creepy presence, who exists to make snide comments when certain people post, comments that add nothing to whatever is being discussed.


----------



## Serene (Oct 18, 2021)

Wilf said:


> Somebody off their head on cake must have done that.


Johnson had Goblin Gove, the Propaganda Minister paint it last night, and yes, off his head on Cake.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 18, 2021)

A380 said:


> “ When I hear the phrase Street Art, I reach for my jet wash.”



Are you in Cardiff?  









						Popular Cardiff street art mistakenly washed away by cleaners
					

The work, commissioned to celebrate diversity, covered 11 concrete pillars in the city centre but has been washed off and left 'all over the floor'




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## A380 (Oct 18, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Are you in Cardiff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only in spirit.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 18, 2021)

If we got one more Colonel Tom mural, I vote they demote the fucker to corporal.


----------



## tim (Oct 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


>




Reminds me of this, which is topically and seasonally appropriate


----------



## Dystopiary (Oct 18, 2021)

philosophical said:


> I never put anybody on ignore.
> It is stalking when there is a continual creepy presence, who exists to make snide comments when certain people post, comments that add nothing to whatever is being discussed.


Seriously, no. I know he winds you up but stalking is when you the phone starts ringing as soon as you find yourself alone. Wondering if something outside your door is a coincidence or a threat. Being woken up at strange times in the night. Wondering if you're paranoid or imagining things that are real because they're so weird. Thinking of how your loved ones might find you and how will they be able to cope with that. . . etc.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 18, 2021)

Dystopiary said:


> Seriously, no. I know he winds you up but stalking is when you the phone starts ringing as soon as you find yourself alone. Wondering if something outside your door is a coincidence or a threat. Being woken up at strange times in the night. Wondering if you're paranoid or imagining things that are real because they're so weird. Thinking of how your loved ones might find you and how will they be able to cope with that. . . etc.


I would say what you're describing is right.
But just as stalking may not have all the features you mention, there are in my opinion degrees of stalking.
A basic wind up would have some degree of relevant content.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

philosophical said:


> I would say what you're describing is right.
> But just as stalking may not have all the features you mention, there are in my opinion degrees of stalking.
> A basic wind up would have some degree of relevant content.


All this guff about stalking is a wind up.


----------



## keybored (Oct 18, 2021)

I've read the last 6 pages twice and still can't work out who this alleged stalker is.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 18, 2021)

keybored said:


> I've read the last 6 pages twice and still can't work out who this alleged stalker is.



It’s because they’re that accomplished the rest of  us can’t spot it. 
Or it isn’t happening.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 18, 2021)

dear god can this milk this shite anymore

4 fucking days of this fella being the biggest news story


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> dear god can this milk this shite anymore
> 
> 4 fucking days of this fella being the biggest news story


This is the biggest deterrent to topping an MP, the sorry slurry of arslikhan that takes days to wash away


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 18, 2021)

keybored said:


> I've read the last 6 pages twice and still can't work out who this alleged stalker is.



I concluded the stalker must be philosophical who clearly posts on all the same threads as the victim.


----------



## tim (Oct 18, 2021)

JimW said:


> As the founding martyr they clearly need a shrine so his remains can become a site of pilgrimage for bereft friends of Qatar, anti-abortionists and swivel-eyed monetarists.
> Maybe reinstate the football team to L2 as well before they disappear into the regional leagues.






I think we should cut out the pontifexing Papal middle-man and have one of those Urban75 outings down in Southend We could declare the great Tory Shahid a saint, after which we could go for a commemorative cod supper. If we asked nicely I'm sure the Qatari Embassy would hire a charabanc for us.



> _*For the honor of the Blessed Trinity, the exaltation of the Catholic faith and the increase of the Christian life, by the authority of our Lord Jesus Christ, and of the Holy Apostles Peter and Paul, and own, after due deliberation and frequent prayer for divine assistance, and having sought the counsel of many of our brother bishops, we declare and define Blessed David Amiss, be a saint, and we enroll him among the saints, decreeing that they are to be venerated as such by the whole Church. In the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Spirit. Amen*_


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

tim said:


> I think we should cut out the pontifexing Papal middle-man and have one of those Urban75 outings down in Southend We could declare the great Tory Shahid a saint, after which we could go for a commemorative cod supper. If we asked nicely I'm sure the Qatari Embassy would hire a charabanc for us.



There's something amiss here


----------



## tim (Oct 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> There's something amiss here


There was a bit of a mess in that Methodist Church on Friday.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 18, 2021)

Commensurate with Southend's new city-status would be a new cathedral to accommodate a shrine of St David, preferably built in a modernist style like Coventry in order to create extensive controversy over its design.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Commensurate with Southend's new city-status would be a new cathedral to accommodate a shrine of St David, preferably built in a modernist style like Coventry in order to create extensive controversy over its design.


Once in loyal David's city...

I reckon the messiah will come from Southend


----------



## mauvais (Oct 18, 2021)

Off the MP. Town becomes a city.

Queen has to visit.

Off The Queen. Monarchy becomes a republic and the Church of England becomes Catholic.

Pope has to visit.

Off The Pope.

God has to visit.

Our move.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 18, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> I concluded the stalker must be philosophical who clearly posts on all the same threads as the victim.


Not guff then.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 18, 2021)

'kinnel...massive mistake...I've turned on the news.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

brogdale said:


> 'kinnel...massive mistake...I've turned on the news.


Schoolboy error


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 18, 2021)

jesus thankfully no many catholics in the uk do the wake in the house

or we'd have picture of his dead body for the next week

when he buried anyways would be in the earth in ireland today or tomorrow


----------



## TopCat (Oct 18, 2021)

philosophical said:


> I never put anybody on ignore.
> It is stalking when there is a continual creepy presence, who exists to make snide comments when certain people post, comments that add nothing to whatever is being discussed.


We tolerate you and it’s a stretch.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 18, 2021)

Never mind the body, what news is getting burried while this story runs?


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 18, 2021)

well so far Boris breaking the rule to have a nice christmas 

who knows what else


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 18, 2021)

brogdale said:


> 'kinnel...massive mistake...I've turned on the news.



It'll be a relief to turn it on tonight and spend 25 minutes praising Colin fucking Powell instead.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 18, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> It'll be a relief to turn it on tonight and spend 25 minutes praising Colin fucking Powell instead.


Colin Relief


----------



## gosub (Oct 18, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> It'll be a relief to turn it on tonight and spend 25 minutes praising Colin fucking Powell instead.


ITN stilll lead with Amess.   Colin Powell would beat Amess if it was my Top Trumps pack


----------



## JimW (Oct 18, 2021)

gosub said:


> ITN stilll lead with Amess.   Colin Powell would beat Amess if it was my Top Trumps pack


Violent death slightly before his time boosts all stats.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 18, 2021)

Powell at least shot someone in the face during his tenure

not sure if Amiss managed that


saying that he hung with Portillo quite a bit


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 18, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Are you in Cardiff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TBF that does actually look like art rather than graffiti especially the third picture down, If  I was the man with the jet wash I think even I might have called base and 'asked are you sure' before cutting loose.
And I love using the jet wash once I've got in my hands I do tend to go bananas and wash everything in sight.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 18, 2021)

TopCat said:


> We tolerate you and it’s a stretch.


The fact that a brexiteer 'tolerates' a remainer is a sneering reminder of your self importance, and your victory.


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 18, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> TBF that does actually look like art rather than graffiti especially the third picture down, If  I was the man with the jet wash I think even I might have called base and 'asked are you sure' before cutting loose.
> And I love using the jet wash once I've got in my hands I do tend to go bananas and wash everything in sight.


Yes, that's what I thought too - funny kind of mistake to make, especially with all the other vandalism going on eg BHM exhibit at Wrest Park.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 18, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> Powell at least shot someone in the face during his tenure
> 
> not sure if Amiss managed that
> 
> ...


Not sure what could be worse than having hung out with Portillo quite a bit _and _not having shot _someone _in the face


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 18, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> Powell at least shot someone in the face during his tenure


Who was that then?


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 18, 2021)

Or hung out with Portillo and shot yourself in the face


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 18, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Who was that then?



damn it i mixed him up with cheney 


saying that he was in vietnam so may of shot someone in the face


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 18, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> damn it i mixed him up with cheney
> 
> 
> saying that he was in vietnam so may of shot someone in the face



Yep, Powell probably shot a lot more people than Cheney.

_Powell’s battalion engaged in a rare and successful ambush against a Viet Cong patrol. The adviser’s utter dedication to mission was evident in his willingness to participate in the torching of South Vietnamese villages, the slaughtering of livestock and the destruction of farm fields. “This was counterinsurgency at the cutting edge,” Powell later boasted. He did, however, draw a moral red line at corpse mutilation, advising his soldiers to discontinue the practice of cutting off enemy body parts._


----------



## gosub (Oct 18, 2021)

philosophical said:


> The fact that a brexiteer 'tolerates' a remainer is a sneering reminder of your self importance, and your victory.



Not the full Upminster but at least Dagenham.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 18, 2021)

This blessed St David the Wonderful is starting to get on my wick tbh, there's been like 3 days of this fawning and gushing, I'm not gloating over his death and we certainly shouldn't be murdering our elected officials (OK that one is debatable) but according to the Ben Kinsella Trust there were 221 knife deaths in the last full year of reporting including 23 kids and I bet none of them got three days of politicians wailing and gnashing of teeth. Fucwit Farage reckons 3 in 20 years can't go on.
Come on that's like barely one in a million, yes it shouldn't happen but they're not really putting their lives on the line.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 18, 2021)

.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 18, 2021)

philosophical said:


> The fact that a brexiteer 'tolerates' a remainer is a sneering reminder of your self importance, and your victory.



Complete mischaracterisation of their politics.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 18, 2021)

philosophical said:


> The fact that a brexiteer 'tolerates' a remainer is a sneering reminder of your self importance, and your victory.



But here’s you.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 18, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> Powell at least shot someone in the face during his tenure
> 
> not sure if Amiss managed that
> 
> ...


Sadly not by the neck


----------



## Wilf (Oct 18, 2021)

tim said:


> I think we should cut out the pontifexing Papal middle-man and have one of those Urban75 outings down in Southend We could declare the great Tory Shahid a saint, after which we could go for a commemorative cod supper. If we asked nicely I'm sure the Qatari Embassy would hire a charabanc for us.



His qualifying Miracle was adding a series of sanctions for those claiming the loaves and fishes.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 18, 2021)

Anyone else had this email?  I've done a few GoFundMe raises, but ffs.  






​







​






​
*On Friday, October 15, Essex and the whole of the UK was rocked by the news of the fatal stabbing of Sir David Amess MP.

In response to this awful tragedy his local paper has decided to raise money for a charity that Sir David held dear to his heart.*​
Donate now​
Sir David was an honorary member of the British Veterinary Association (BVA), who set up the Animal Welfare Foundation to fund research, support veterinary education and crucially, debate on key animal welfare issues - something Sir David did throughout his long-standing career.

All funds raised will go towards the AWF to tackle issues such as the welfare of farm animals, designer dogs and puppy breeding.

“Sir David was known as a man respected and revered for being an unfailingly kind person, who always strived to help others.” - EssexLive.​


----------



## Wilf (Oct 18, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Yep, Powell probably shot a lot more people than Cheney.
> 
> _Powell’s battalion engaged in a rare and successful ambush against a Viet Cong patrol. The adviser’s utter dedication to mission *was evident in his willingness to participate in the torching of South Vietnamese villages, the slaughtering of livestock and the destruction of farm fields.* “This was counterinsurgency at the cutting edge,” Powell later boasted. *He did, however, draw a moral red line at corpse mutilation, advising his soldiers to discontinue the practice of cutting off enemy body parts.*_


In a nutshell, that's his Columbo style conversation with St Peter at the Pearly Gates: '_oh, that's very good sir, yes, that's excellent, you frowned on corpse mutilation.  That really is admirable sir, it looks like you are in.  Oh, I'm sorry to ask you about this one little thing that's been worrying me...'_


----------



## TopCat (Oct 18, 2021)

I have finished mourning the great man. Reading the papers he could walk on water. We will never see such selfless devotion to privileged interests again. Until we open our eyes and look briefly around.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 18, 2021)

You lot just hate puppies


----------



## tim (Oct 18, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I have finished mourning the great man. Reading the papers he could walk on water. We will never see such selfless devotion to privileged interests again. Until we open our eyes and look briefly around.


He only could walk on water because the World's longest pier was in his constituency


----------



## keybored (Oct 18, 2021)

two sheds said:


> You lot just hate puppies


Pugs aren't puppies, they're just overgrown caterpillars with gorilla faces.


----------



## two sheds (Oct 18, 2021)

He loved puppies, and kitties too. That's why you hate him.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 18, 2021)

tim said:


> He only could walk on water because the World's longest pier was in his constituency


What? it was a high tide illusion? On my!


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 18, 2021)

Every time i see this thread title i think 'good, the cunt deserved it' the cunt


----------



## TopCat (Oct 18, 2021)

Southend confirmed City status. He did not die in vain.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 18, 2021)

jakethesnake said:


> Every time i see this thread title i think 'good, the cunt deserved it' the cunt


Are you still wearing black though and thinking in hushed tones?


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 18, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Southend confirmed City status. He did not die in vain.


Alok Sharma must be worried, given Reading's city status campaign.


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 18, 2021)

How many more days of national mourning have we got? Anyone know?


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 18, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Are you still wearing black though and thinking in hushed tones?


well yes, of course. i still think he deserved  though but all due respect etc the cunt


----------



## Sue (Oct 18, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> How many more days of national mourning have we got? Anyone know?


I heard we were getting an extra bank holiday or two so after that I guess.


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 18, 2021)

Sue said:


> I heard we were getting an extra bank holiday or two so after that I guess.


It's what he would have wanted.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 18, 2021)

Sue said:


> I heard we were getting an extra bank holiday or two so after that I guess.


A three day weekend for one dead tory.


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 18, 2021)

There's still 360 of the fuckers, that'd work out to more than a year off.


----------



## Sue (Oct 18, 2021)

TopCat said:


> A three day weekend for one dead tory.


How many Tory MPs are there..?


----------



## Sue (Oct 18, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> There's still 360 of the fuckers, that'd work out to more than a year off.


Great minds...


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 18, 2021)

But it would probably arouse suspicions if they were all taken out in one go, maybe a dozen or so could be culled every summer.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 19, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> How many more days of national mourning have we got? Anyone know?


Do i go into work tommorow or stay home?


----------



## Spanner (Oct 19, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> So, you stick about because you like a circle jerk.


Recognising and disrupting is not the same as liking. Do keep up, dear boy.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 19, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Indeed.
> But beyond the tool's basic trolling...wtf is "power" on U75?😂


The “power” is established members calling people tools and accusing them of being trolls  😂


----------



## Spanner (Oct 19, 2021)

existentialist said:


> And yet...and yet YOU'RE STILL HERE?


“If you don’t like it here, fuck off to where you came from? ”


----------



## gosub (Oct 19, 2021)

So anyway,.  How would this crack down on social media abuse, and  online anonymity impact on urban .









						PM urged to enact ‘David’s law’ against social media abuse after Amess’s death
					

Calls for crackdown on threats to public figures and an end to online anonymity




					www.theguardian.com
				



(good to see Mark Francois wanting to do something about the abuse some women working in Parliament receive)


----------



## Spanner (Oct 19, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> swallow a button battery


Asking me to commit suicide is within the rules, of course, editor ?

I suppose the normal forum rhetoric will get trotted out, “you haven’t proven yourself to be a trusted member of the community. And let’s face it, you seem to disagree with our general views here. So, maybe it’s best that you leave rather than the person who asked you to kill yourself”


----------



## two sheds (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Dom Traynor (Oct 19, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Asking me to commit suicide is within the rules, of course, editor ?
> 
> I suppose the normal forum rhetoric will get trotted out, “you haven’t proven yourself to be a trusted member of the community. And let’s face it, you seem to disagree with our general views here. So, maybe it’s best that you leave rather than the person who asked you to kill yourself”



Chew on a bit of raw chicken will you


----------



## TopCat (Oct 19, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Asking me to commit suicide is within the rules, of course, editor ?
> 
> I suppose the normal forum rhetoric will get trotted out, “you haven’t proven yourself to be a trusted member of the community. And let’s face it, you seem to disagree with our general views here. So, maybe it’s best that you leave rather than the person who asked you to kill yourself”


tool.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 19, 2021)

Spanner said:


> The “power” is established members calling people tools and accusing them of being trolls  😂


Congratulations, you seem to be getting a grip on forum dynamics.  Its like a pub, you can spout your opinions but if they offend the regulars then you won't fit in and you'll get called out

Why are you here?


----------



## maomao (Oct 19, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Asking me to commit suicide is within the rules, of course,


Swallowing a button battery is very dangerous but far from a guarantee of death. More akin to wishing you take up base jumping as a hobby or get a job as a scaffolder.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 19, 2021)

two sheds said:


> You lot just hate puppies


No. I just couldn't eat a whole one.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Oct 19, 2021)

Next national holiday will henceforth be known as Saint David of Southend Day.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Asking me to commit suicide is within the rules, of course, editor ?
> 
> I suppose the normal forum rhetoric will get trotted out, “you haven’t proven yourself to be a trusted member of the community. And let’s face it, you seem to disagree with our general views here. So, maybe it’s best that you leave rather than the person who asked you to kill yourself”


Far more people who swallow such things survive than die, ergo it's not like asking you to take the swift way down from the nineteenth floor of a building


----------



## not a trot (Oct 19, 2021)

two sheds said:


>



Just added chocolate buttons to this mornings shopping list.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 19, 2021)

How long do we have to play this reverence game for? Obviously I don’t want CI5 kicking me door in because of lack of respect for a dead Tory scummer


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> How long do we have to play this reverence game for? Obviously I don’t want CI5 kicking me door in because of lack of respect for a dead Tory scummer


Bodie and Doyle both long retired and unable to muster even a loud knock let alone kick your door in


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 19, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Bodie and Doyle both long retired and unable to muster even a loud knock let alone kick your door in


Keel, Curtis and Backus are still knocking about though


----------



## philosophical (Oct 19, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Complete mischaracterisation of their politics.


Brexiteers voted leave, and they won.
A victory.
Accurate characterisation of what happened, no comment in my post regarding their politics.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 19, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> But here’s you.



No.
You missed the picture of me on the land border in Ireland.
Being a remainer was not about being content with the status quo, in a binary choice it was about not behaving like a cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2021)

But ever since June 2016...


----------



## philosophical (Oct 19, 2021)

Stalker alert.


----------



## MickiQ (Oct 19, 2021)

gosub said:


> So anyway,.  How would this crack down on social media abuse, and  online anonymity impact on urban .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Francois told the Commons he was “minded to drag Mark Zuckerberg [CEO of Facebook] and Jack Dorsey [CEO of Twitter] to the bar of the house … if necessary kicking and screaming so they can look us all in the eye and account for their actions or rather their inactions that make them even richer than they already are”._

He does know that they're Americans and he has no power whatsoever to do that? Zuckerberg in particular has a long history of cocking the snoot at courts and governments outside the USA and getting away with it.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 19, 2021)

Spanner said:


> “If you don’t like it here, fuck off to where you came from? ”


Yeah, sounds like pretty reasonable advice in your case. All you ever seem to do is kvetch and moan about the people here, and seem to see no benefit in the place, so why not just piss off and save us, and you, the trouble of your presence here? Everybody wins.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 19, 2021)

David's law, what a laugh. Can't even get safeguards built into the corrupt racist sexist police service, although from a political standpoint being able to exert control over facebook will save paying some shady company to use offshore trollfarms to spam whatever point of view pays the most


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 19, 2021)

19sixtysix said:


> No. I just couldn't eat a whole one.


Thats cos you haven't ever had a fresh baked puppie pie, with chips or mash.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 19, 2021)

Or Spachpup, how could I have forgotten, face on nach.


----------



## andysays (Oct 19, 2021)

Spanner said:


> The “power” is established members calling people tools and accusing them of being trolls  😂


You've chosen to name yourself after a tool.

Maybe it's you who needs to make the necessary adjustments to fit in here, not everyone else...


----------



## brogdale (Oct 19, 2021)

Spanner said:


> The “power” is established members calling people tools and accusing them of being trolls  😂


Intoxicating.
When posters repeatedly tell you that you add nothing to the forum, save the snowflakey/safe-space bleating and go find another platform more receptive to your output, eh?
Tool.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 19, 2021)

MickiQ said:


> _Francois told the Commons he was “minded to drag Mark Zuckerberg [CEO of Facebook] and Jack Dorsey [CEO of Twitter] to the bar of the house … if necessary kicking and screaming so they can look us all in the eye and account for their actions or rather their inactions that make them even richer than they already are”._
> 
> He does know that they're Americans and he has no power whatsoever to do that? Zuckerberg in particular has a long history of cocking the snoot at courts and governments outside the USA and getting away with it.




Francois talking about taking on the internet yesterday


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 19, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> David's law, what a laugh. *Can't even get safeguards built into the corrupt racist sexist police service, *although from a political standpoint being able to exert control over facebook will save paying some shady company to use offshore trollfarms to spam whatever point of view pays the most



There's no profit in taming their guard dog, there is in ensuring Bill from Droitwich can't call Priti a cunt online.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 19, 2021)

philosophical said:


> Brexiteers voted leave, and they won.
> A victory.
> Accurate characterisation of what happened, no comment in my post regarding their politics.



And the patriotic image?


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 19, 2021)

Sue said:


> I heard we were getting an extra bank holiday or two so after that I guess.





Serge Forward said:


> It's what he would have wanted.





TopCat said:


> A three day weekend for one dead tory.





Yossarian said:


> There's still 360 of the fuckers, that'd work out to more than a year off.



You lazy proles are all missing the point. The death of a good Thatcherite Tory should be celebrated by _taking away_ one of our bank holidays, to curb our leech-like determination to drain the profits of our social betters through idleness.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 19, 2021)

gosub said:


> So anyway,.  How would this crack down on social media abuse, and  online anonymity impact on urban .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a thread on that topic.


----------



## A380 (Oct 19, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Bodie and Doyle both long retired and unable to muster even a loud knock let alone kick your door in



Nah, Doyle managed to get his pension but Bodie got fucked over. He’s still with CI5 but his knees are fucked and he’s on medication for depression. Although he asked for a job putting those huge reels on the computer at the start, they’ve still got him on an active team, obviously he can’t do it most of the time,  so some 28 year old fast streamer has him on both  performance and attendance action plans and will get a bonus if Bodie resigns as then they won’t have to pay him his pension till he’s 67.


----------



## A380 (Oct 19, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Asking me to commit suicide is within the rules, of course, editor ?
> 
> I suppose the normal forum rhetoric will get trotted out, “you haven’t proven yourself to be a trusted member of the community. And let’s face it, you seem to disagree with our general views here. So, maybe it’s best that you leave rather than the person who asked you to kill yourself”



You seem to think this place is far more organised and efficient than it actually is. Also that it cares far more than it does.


----------



## philosophical (Oct 19, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> And the patriotic image?


Have you read any George Orwell?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 19, 2021)

So there is one less of the scum in the HOP - will the opposition stand down one of their lot in votes as a mark of respekt?


----------



## TopCat (Oct 19, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> So there is one less of the scum in the HOP - will the opposition stand down one of their lot in votes as a mark of respekt?


Maybe one opp member could walk into the sea at Southend to even it up.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 19, 2021)

A380 said:


> if Bodie resigns as then they won’t have to pay him his pension till he’s 67.


He died when he was 67 🤬


----------



## TopCat (Oct 19, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> How long do we have to play this reverence game for? Obviously I don’t want CI5 kicking me door in because of lack of respect for a dead Tory scummer


Mourning stopped yesterday.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 19, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Mourning stopped yesterday.


Not here it didn't, I never started


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 19, 2021)

A380 said:


> Nah, Doyle managed to get his pension but Bodie got fucked over. He’s still with CI5 but his knees are fucked and he’s on medication for depression. Although he asked for a job putting those huge reels on the computer at the start, they’ve still got him on an active team, obviously he can’t do it most of the time,  so some 28 year old fast streamer has him on both  performance and attendance action plans and will get a bonus if Bodie resigns as then they won’t have to pay him his pension till he’s 67.


They gave Bodie the Capri but he had to sell it. Got a good price though.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 19, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Not here it didn't, I never started


You bastard. I wore black pants to solemnly mark the occasion.


----------



## maomao (Oct 19, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> So there is one less of the scum in the HOP - will the opposition stand down one of their lot in votes as a mark of respekt?


Starmer will order all his MPs to vote with the government forevermore out of respect for the people's swivel-eyed loon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2021)

maomao said:


> Starmer will order all his MPs to vote with the government forevermore out of respect for the people's swivel-eyed loon.


sure he'd do something like that anyway as he hasn't the first clue of how to oppose


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Maybe one opp member could walk into the sea at Southend to even it up.


maybe they could select them by putting them through some sort of reality tv challenge


----------



## brogdale (Oct 19, 2021)

maomao said:


> Starmer will order all his MPs to vote with the government forevermore out of respect for the people's swivel-eyed loon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2021)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 293339


johnson's saying 'and if you try to oppose me again i'll smack your other eye'


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 19, 2021)

Or Starmer's thinking 'Oh shit, I accidentally did "smacked in the face" when I meant to do "really sad about David Amess" and now it's too late to change it without looking like a phoney!'


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 19, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> Or Starmer's thinking 'Oh shit, I accidentally did "smacked in the face" when I meant to do "really sad about David Amess" and now it's too late to change it without looking like a phoney!'



Johnson by contrast looks genuinely sad. Presumably because he's more than ten feet from a decanter.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 19, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Johnson by contrast looks genuinely sad. Presumably because he's more than ten feet from a decanter.


His personality has been performative for so long that it's hard to believe any aspect of it is genuine tbh


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> His personality has been performative for so long that it's hard to believe any aspect of it is genuine tbh


oh it's all genuine, genuine fake


----------



## klang (Oct 19, 2021)

don't think that somebody like Johnson would have ever felt genuine sadness


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2021)

klang said:


> don't think that somebody like Johnson would have ever felt genuine sadness


oh i am sure he has. perhaps in the middle of the night once, when he woke with the sensation that something appalling was about to happen and it was all his fault. then i expect he turned over and went back to sleep


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 19, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> oh i am sure he has. perhaps in the middle of the night once, when he woke with the sensation that something appalling was about to happen and it was all his fault. then i expect he turned over and went back to sleep



And meanwhile, somewhere else in the capital, yet another newborn with a suspicious crop of blonde hair took its first lungful of air...


----------



## klang (Oct 19, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> oh i am sure he has. perhaps in the middle of the night once, when he woke with the sensation that something appalling was about to happen and it was all his fault. then i expect he turned over and went back to sleep


i can see him panicking and freaking out quite a lot. but to feel genuine sadness requires some emotional depth I wouldn't associate with someone as cold-hearted and selfish as him.


----------



## gosub (Oct 19, 2021)

klang said:


> don't think that somebody like Johnson would have ever felt genuine sadness


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> And meanwhile, somewhere else in the capital, yet another newborn with a suspicious crop of blonde hair took its first lungful of air...


there's never a pillow around when you need one


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 19, 2021)

klang said:


> i can see him panicking and freaking out quite a lot. but to feel genuine sadness requires some emotional depth I wouldn't associate with someone as cold-hearted and selfish as him.


What I meant by 'performative' is that I'm not sure there even _is _a genuine Boris Johnson, if there ever was. He seems to be one of those people who adopt a persona but then come to inhabit it so completely that they're no long aware their actions are based on thinking 'What would my character do in this situation?' rather than actually acting naturally. I believe they commonly fit the technical definition of 'pychopath', these people.

All of which I guess makes Pickman's model (and Truman Capote, obvs) spot on about 'genuine fakes'.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm becoming increasingly concerned that all this intense and focused remembering for Amess might leave the country with a potential shortage of remembering when poppy day comes around.  I'm not saying everyone should start panic remembering but you probably should.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> I'm becoming increasingly concerned that all this intense and focused remembering for Amess might leave the country with a potential shortage of remembering when poppy day comes around.  I'm not saying everyone should start panic remembering but you probably should.


as john lydon sang (pil, 'memories' obvs) this person's had enough of useless memories


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 19, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> I'm becoming increasingly concerned that all this intense and focused remembering for Amess might leave the country with a potential shortage of remembering when poppy day comes around.  I'm not saying everyone should start panic remembering but you probably should.



I look forward to the news footage of the civil disorder that ensues when some gammon tries to push his way to the front of the queue shouting 'Battle of Britain! The Blitz! Dunkirk landings!", even though he was born in 1962.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> I look forward to the news footage of the civil disorder that ensues when some gammon tries to push his way to the front of the queue shouting 'Battle of Britain! The Blitz! Dunkirk landings!", even though he was born in 1962.


but johnson was born in '64


----------



## brogdale (Oct 19, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> I'm becoming increasingly concerned that all this intense and focused remembering for Amess might leave the country with a potential shortage of remembering when poppy day comes around.  I'm not saying everyone should start panic remembering but you probably should.


I can't be alone in thinking it completely disrespectful and bang out of order that this new variant has not yet be named the _Southend variant_ in honour of......


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 19, 2021)

Like all politicians they cling to anything that diverts attention.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I can't be alone in thinking it completely disrespectful and bang out of order that this new variant has not yet be named the _Southend variant_ in honour of......
> 
> View attachment 293352


they should just call it ay up


----------



## tim (Oct 19, 2021)

brogdale said:


> I can't be alone in thinking it completely disrespectful and bang out of order that this new variant has not yet be named the _Southend variant_ in honour of......
> 
> View attachment 293352



Sir David's Pox.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2021)

pity he can't be revived so he could be done to death again


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 19, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> pity he can't be revived so he could be done to death again


There may be more.


----------



## Sue (Oct 19, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> pity he can't be revived so he could be done to death again


The whole thing has been done to death.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 19, 2021)

Alleged killer was certainly known to the authorities; wen through the 'Channel' programme:

David Amess killing: suspect referred to Channel counter-terror scheme in 2014


----------



## little_legs (Oct 19, 2021)

Enjoy


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 19, 2021)

This [e2a: what brogdale posted] is inevitable, of course. They've now cast the pre-crime net so racial/religious-profilingly wide that anyone who is brown and has so much as considered blowing a raspberry at the telly when a junior minister is on has at some point been 'referred to the Prevent programme'.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 19, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> This [e2a: what brogdale posted] is inevitable, of course. They've now cast the pre-crime net so racial/religious-profilingly wide that anyone who is brown and has so much as considered blowing a raspberry at the telly when a junior minister is on has at some point been 'referred to the Prevent programme'.


IKWYM, but if the 2020 figures referred to in the Guardian piece are any guide (?)...the totals getting put through to _Channel _are not so great.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 19, 2021)

I have no idea whether that's way too many or not nearly enough. Which is probably the intention - enough to make you think 'fucking hell, that's a lot of dangerous people' but not so many that you think 'well, at least they probably got all of them'.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 19, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> I have no idea whether that's way too many or not nearly enough. Which is probably the intention - enough to make you think 'fucking hell, that's a lot of dangerous people' but not so many that you think 'well, at least they probably got all of them'.


Well, yeah; who knows.
But in 2019 the HO was proudly saying this:



Suppose they'll have to change that to 779 now?


----------



## Spanner (Oct 20, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Congratulations, you seem to be getting a grip on forum dynamics.  Its like a pub, you can spout your opinions but if they offend the regulars then you won't fit in and you'll get called out
> 
> Why are you here?


I’ve already said: fun. That’s why most people go to the pub, isn’t it? To have a bit of fun. And if my opinions offend you, shuffle up a bit closer to your mates, have another beer and get over it.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 20, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Far more people who swallow such things survive than die, ergo it's not like asking you to take the swift way down from the nineteenth floor of a building


So what was your point? Swallow a battery and maybe get a bit of a stomach ache? 

Channelling your inner Mrs. Danvers towards the end of your reply, I see.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 20, 2021)

If you do swallow a battery, please don't forget to recycle it after it comes out.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 20, 2021)

Paraphrasing this forum:

“Fuck the government. They don’t care about diversity or making sure everyone’s opinions are heard, however challenging they might be”

Quoting this forum:



andysays said:


> You've chosen to name yourself after a tool.
> 
> Maybe it's you who needs to make the necessary adjustments to fit in here, not everyone else...



Hmm.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 20, 2021)

Raheem said:


> If you do swallow a battery, please don't forget to recycle it after it comes out.


I answered Pickman's model with a literary reference, Raheem. Your answer seems more like a “note to self” that it’s bin day tomorrow.


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 20, 2021)

Spanner said:


> So what was your point? Swallow a battery and maybe get a bit of a stomach ache?
> 
> Channelling your inner Mrs. Danvers towards the end of your reply, I see.




Someone thought they could id you as a former poster.

I thought I had id'd you as well.
Different poster.

But I was very, very wrong.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 20, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> Someone thought they could id you as a former poster.
> 
> I thought I had id'd you as well.
> Different poster.
> ...


Are you offering grudging respect or maintaining a loyal disdain?


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 20, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Are you offering grudging respect or maintaining a loyal disdain?




Neither - wishful thinking that he had returned....

But, if he returned, he would have used his old name, maybe a 4 instead of a 3.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 20, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> Neither - wishful thinking that he had returned....
> 
> But, if he returned, he would have used his old name, maybe a 4 instead of a 3.


Well, thanks for letting me know I’m off the hook and for being a friendly voice, spring-peeper


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 20, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Well, thanks for letting me know I’m off the hook and for being a friendly voice, spring-peeper




Here is something odd about your user name, I thought it was a reference to being spanned across many threads.

It took a post from a Brit to remind me that it was a tool in the UK - we call it a wrench.

Why did you pick that as your user  name?

I use spring-peeper because it is the name of a local frog.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> Here is something odd about your user name, I thought it was a reference to being spanned across many threads.
> 
> It took a post from a Brit to remind me that it was a tool in the UK - we call it a wrench.
> 
> ...











						Operation Spanner - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 20, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Operation Spanner - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow!!!

Thanks for the link.

OMG - no wonder you guys were suspicious!!!!

eta: Sorry for the derail.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 20, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Well, yeah; who knows.
> But in 2019 the HO was proudly saying this:
> 
> View attachment 293415
> ...


----------



## tim (Oct 20, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I’ve already said: fun. That’s why most people go to the pub, isn’t it? To have a bit of fun. And if my opinions offend you, shuffle up a bit closer to your mates, have another beer and get over it.


I don't have mates, so I'll stick to telling you to fuck off


----------



## brogdale (Oct 20, 2021)

Yet another thread in which the topic is derailed into reacting to the troll tool’s vacuous malevolent narcissism.

Time to get rid.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 20, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I’ve already said: fun. That’s why most people go to the pub, isn’t it? To have a bit of fun. And if my opinions offend you, shuffle up a bit closer to your mates, have another beer and get over it.


Except you've missed the bit where you gripe endlessly about the beer, and slag off the other punters. In quite a few of the pubs I drink in, that's going to result in someone having a "bit of a word".


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Oct 20, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> Why did you pick that as your user  name?


Spanner in the works? Just a guess


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 20, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Spanner in the works? Just a guess


needs to be walked around the carpark


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I’ve already said: fun. That’s why most people go to the pub, isn’t it? To have a bit of fun. And if my opinions offend you, shuffle up a bit closer to your mates, have another beer and get over it.


Yeh when you're in the pub everyone shuffles a bit closer to their mates and a bit further away from you


----------



## tim (Oct 20, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> Spanner in the works? Just a guess


'Spanners in the wokes', was mine.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 21, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Operation Spanner - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes you simply look in your toolbox and pick the one that sounds the funniest.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 21, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> ...


It may or may not surprise you to know I’ve never heard of Operation Spanner. And I’m fairly sure most people reading this hadn’t heard of it either until 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 21, 2021)

tim said:


> I don't have mates, so I'll stick to telling you to fuck off


You do realise how that sounds to normal people, don’t you?


----------



## two sheds (Oct 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Sometimes you simply look in your toolbox and pick the one that sounds the funniest.





> It may or may not surprise you to know I’ve never heard of Operation Spanner. And I’m fairly sure most people reading this hadn’t heard of it either until 5 minutes ago.


----------



## BillRiver (Oct 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> It may or may not surprise you to know I’ve never heard of Operation Spanner. And I’m fairly sure most people reading this hadn’t heard of it either until 5 minutes ago.



I have. It was a famous case, a terrible injustice, and there was a notable campaign around it. 

Lots of media coverage at the time, and periodically in the years since. 

I've met one the key campaigners, but I knew of it long before I met them.


----------



## BillRiver (Oct 21, 2021)

The Spanner Trust - History of the Spanner Case

"In December 1990 in the UK, 16 gay men were given prison sentences of up to four and a half years or fined for engaging in consensual SM activity. This followed a police investigation called Operation Spanner prompted by the chance finding of a videotape of SM activities.
The convictions have now been upheld by both the Court of Appeal and the Law Lords in the UK and the European Court of Human Rights in Strasbourg.
Despite what you may have read in the newspapers, for the most part, the men were convicted of the standard offence of assault occasioning actual bodily harm. Their defence, that they had all consented to the activities, was denied."


----------



## Spanner (Oct 21, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Except you've missed the bit where you gripe endlessly about the beer, and slag off the other punters. In quite a few of the pubs I drink in, that's going to result in someone having a "bit of a word".


… if the beer’s off, the beer’s off: you tell the landlord. Doesn’t matter if it’s your first visit or you’ve got a pewter tankard with your name on it hanging behind the bar.

What’s with all the pub analogies?


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> It may or may not surprise you to know I’ve never heard of Operation Spanner. And I’m fairly sure most people reading this hadn’t heard of it either until 5 minutes ago.




No, it does not surprise me.
Again, welcome to u75 

Why did you pick the name?
Were any of the other guesses come close?


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> … if the beer’s off, the beer’s off: you tell the landlord. Doesn’t matter if it’s your first visit or you’ve got a pewter tankard with your name on it hanging behind the bar.
> 
> What’s with all the pub analogies?




The pub analogies is how most think of urban.
A bunch of regulars and non-regulars show up at the pub and y'all start chatting.

U75 is so massive that there are many "pubs", so you pick which one you want to spend time in, and you enter.

This, of course, is a complete guess.

I'm Canadian, and we really don't have the type of pub life that seems to be prevalent in the UK.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 21, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> The Spanner Trust - History of the Spanner Case
> 
> "In December 1990 in the UK, 16 gay men were given prison sentences of up to four and a half years or fined for engaging in consensual SM activity. This followed a police investigation called Operation Spanner prompted by the chance finding of a videotape of SM activities.
> The convictions have now been upheld by both the Court of Appeal and the Law Lords in the UK and the European Court of Human Rights in Strasbourg.
> Despite what you may have read in the newspapers, for the most part, the men were convicted of the standard offence of assault occasioning actual bodily harm. Their defence, that they had all consented to the activities, was denied."



Thanks for the info. Never heard of the case before and quite frankly don’t care about it now. Although I sympathise with everyone caught up in it at the time.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> You do realise how that sounds to normal people, don’t you?


Back atcha.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 21, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> No, it does not surprise me.
> Again, welcome to u75
> 
> Why did you pick the name?
> Were any of the other guesses come close?


The only one that came close was “I Fucking Hate Canadians”, but that was already taken. That’s a joke. I love Canadians


----------



## Spanner (Oct 21, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Back atcha.


You can “back at me” to your heart’s content, but your fellow member admitted they didn’t have any friends, which is mightily dissuasive in all sorts of ways.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> You can “back at me” to your heart’s content, but your fellow member admitted they didn’t have any friends, which is mightily dissuasive in all sorts of ways.


I still think most normal people would not find your response their post very normal. A lot of cunts would think it was spot on, otoh.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 21, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh when you're in the pub everyone shuffles a bit closer to their mates and a bit further away from you





Spanner said:


> So what was your point? Swallow a battery and maybe get a bit of a stomach ache?
> 
> Channelling your inner Mrs. Danvers towards the end of your reply, I see.


Oops, in your haste you have forgotten to reply to reply to my previous post.


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> The only one that came close was “I Fucking Hate Canadians”, but that was already taken. That’s a joke. I love Canadians




hmmm - 





> Canadians are wonderful - everyone should own one



One of my fellow Canadians was called a "moose fucker"....then he posted a picture of a moose with a ladder at the rear to show just how difficult it would be to fuck a moose.

Then there is the old classic

 



But, our national anthem says it all - "the true north, strong and free"


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2021)

Spammer!


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2021)

Spanker!


----------



## Spanner (Oct 21, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> swallow a button battery





Raheem said:


> If you do swallow a battery, please don't forget to recycle it after it comes out





Raheem said:


> I still think most normal people would not find your response their post very normal. A lot of cunts would think it was spot on, otoh.



I think most “normal” people, Raheem, would not invite people to poison themselves in order to raise their own profile inside a fairly insignificant community forum.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2021)

You are looking for a beef/one upmanship when no one can be at all bothered or arsed.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 21, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Spanker!





Humberto said:


> Spammer



The greatest political minds in the world, and this is what you’ve got? Name calling. Not one of you has argued with me on anything I’ve said. Not one.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2021)

Yeah what I've 'got'.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2021)

You are a brat. You haven't actually said anything?


----------



## Spanner (Oct 21, 2021)

Humberto said:


> You are a brat. You haven't actually said anything?


I’ve challenged you, and you don’t like that, do you?


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2021)

Honestly, you haven't. I'd rather just keep my distance from you. Brat.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 21, 2021)

Humberto said:


> You are looking for a beef/one upmanship when no one can be at all bothered or arsed.


Humberto I’m looking for a reason why members of your forum are asking other members to commit suicide. Most adults would be on the same page against it. But not you. Ok.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2021)

I think you are silly. You provoke members, then feign to take it to heart when you get dismissed.


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Oops, in your haste you have forgotten to reply to reply to my previous post.




And y'all are voiding my question

Why did you pick your user name?


----------



## Spanner (Oct 21, 2021)

Humberto said:


> I think you are silly. You provoke members, then feign to take it to heart when you get dismissed.



Two members of this forum “invited” me to commit suicide because my views don’t align with theirs.

So respectfully, fuck your opinion.


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I’ve challenged you, and you don’t like that, do you?




Apparently, neither to you!!!!


_thinks of moving poster into my "idjet" box_


----------



## Spanner (Oct 21, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> And y'all are voiding my question
> 
> Why did you pick your user name?


I answered previously. I looked in my toolbox and spanner was the funniest sounding tool.


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Two members of this forum “invited” me to commit suicide because my views don’t align with theirs.
> 
> So respectfully, fuck your opinion.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Two members of this forum “invited” me to commit suicide because my views don’t align with theirs.
> 
> So respectfully, fuck your opinion.




Try humility.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Two members of this forum “invited” me to commit suicide because my views don’t align with theirs.


Think you might be counting me in this. But I just think you are stupid enough to swallow a battery, and wanted to be sure I had done all I could to ensure that the important thing in that scenario could be achieved. That you would at least not send it into the sewer system.

I really think you should fuck off now though, because I'm embarrassed for myself and everyone else who's bothering to give you replies.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 21, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> And y'all are voiding my question
> 
> Why did you pick your user name?





Spanner said:


> Sometimes you simply look in your toolbox and pick the one that sounds the funniest


----------



## Spanner (Oct 21, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Try humility.


Is that a “note to self”?


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Is that a “note to self”?



Too stupid to argue with


----------



## Spanner (Oct 21, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Too stupid to argue with


Yes you are


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2021)

Sorry, you are dribbling words


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 21, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Too stupid to argue with




Here is the thing.
I'm in a different time zone.

Will he be still be posting when I get up?

hmmm - only time will tell.


----------



## Spanner (Oct 21, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Think you might be counting me in this. But I just think you are stupid enough to swallow a battery, and wanted to be sure I had done all I could to ensure that the important thing in that scenario could be achieved. That you would at least not send it into the sewer system.
> 
> I really think you should fuck off now though, because I'm embarrassed for myself and everyone else who's bothering to give you replies.


Raheem, I really couldn’t give a toss about your embarrassment. You ought to get a grip of yourself, mate. All we’re doing is chatting on a website. Some of our forefathers were getting shot on a battlefield. You silly sod.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> Here is the thing.
> I'm in a different time zone.
> 
> Will he be still be posting when I get up?
> ...



He's a philosopher or something. I don't know what he wants.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2021)

I mean if you are gonna troll or even argue/ try to attract attention there has be at least a bit of a show. This guy just gets upset at mean words and then call us all hypocrites.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> Raheem, I really couldn’t give a toss about your embarrassment. You ought to get a grip of yourself, mate. All we’re doing is chatting on a website. Some of our forefathers were getting shot on a battlefield. You silly sod.


Post reported for general disrespect towards a thread about a fallen national hero. You should be ashamed that you haven't already fucked off. Diana is crying.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2021)

If you ignore it, it goes away.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 21, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Try humility.


That's not usually fatal, though...


----------



## existentialist (Oct 21, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Post reported for general disrespect towards a thread about a fallen national hero. You should be ashamed that you haven't already fucked off. Diana is crying.


And there was me thinking that twat Spanner's dribbling all over the thread was the perfect tribute...


----------



## andysays (Oct 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I answered previously. I looked in my toolbox and spanner was the funniest sounding tool.


I reckon it's because you have a face like a bag of them


----------



## maomao (Oct 21, 2021)

This thread used to be about something beautiful and now it's all about Spanner.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 21, 2021)

This thread diversion has really disrupted my dead Tory grandee mourning schedule .


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> … if the beer’s off, the beer’s off: you tell the landlord. Doesn’t matter if it’s your first visit or you’ve got a pewter tankard with your name on it hanging behind the bar.
> 
> What’s with all the pub analogies?





Spanner said:


> I’ve already said: fun. That’s why most people go to the pub, isn’t it? To have a bit of fun. And if my opinions offend you, shuffle up a bit closer to your mates, have another beer and get over it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> I answered previously. I looked in my toolbox and spanner was the funniest sounding tool.


Yeh there's no funnier sounding tool than you. Funny peculiar


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> This thread diversion has really disrupted my dead Tory grandee mourning schedule .


Mourning has broken


----------



## 2hats (Oct 21, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> This thread diversion has really disrupted my dead Tory grandee mourning schedule .


Thread is assuredly a mess.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 21, 2021)

I’m not starting again do will shelve it. Until the next one


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I’m not starting again do will shelve it. Until the next one


i'll see you then


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 21, 2021)

Can we go back to discussing the important David's Bank Holiday question (instead of tooling around with some gobby shite who's wandered in here giving it large) please?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 21, 2021)

Time the 'landlord' banned the tool from this 'pub'.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 21, 2021)

I find the time stamps on these arguing posts pretty baffling.  I appreciate some people are posting from different countries (like Wales) but if I'm awake at those times having a row is the last thing on my mind.  An internet row needs to be fuelled by a minimum of 2 cups of coffee.


----------



## maomao (Oct 21, 2021)

Accidental post, please ignore.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 21, 2021)

Teaboy said:


> I find the time stamps on these arguing posts pretty baffling.  I appreciate some people are posting from different countries (like Wales) but if I'm awake at those times having a row is the last thing on my mind.  An internet row needs to be fuelled by a minimum of 2 cups of coffee.


Spanner's MO seems to turn up in the small hours, and nitpick his way through a selection of posts, more or less (but not entirely) on his own. Then he picks up the subsequent reactions the next night, and round it goes again. It's a bit like trolling by post 

But it's pretty obvious that his contributions add absolutely nothing to Urban - beyond giving some of us an opportunity for a bit of guilt-free nosetweaking - and I'd certainly not miss him if he flounced, or got booted out.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 21, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> I’m not starting again do will shelve it. Until the next one





Pickman's model said:


> i'll see you then




*taps watch.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 21, 2021)

Plus it's thick as pigshit


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Spanner's MO seems to turn up in the small hours, and nitpick his way through a selection of posts, more or less (but not entirely) on his own. Then he picks up the subsequent reactions the next night, and round it goes again. It's a bit like trolling by post
> 
> But it's pretty obvious that his contributions add absolutely nothing to Urban - beyond giving some of us an opportunity for a bit of guilt-free nosetweaking - and I'd certainly not miss him if he flounced, or got booted out.


trolling by numbers


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 21, 2021)

Yeah, right wing double jabbed troll hiding in mummy's basement


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Yet another thread in which the topic is derailed into reacting to the troll tool’s vacuous malevolent narcissism.
> 
> Time to get rid.


He's gone.


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 21, 2021)

Spanner said:


> It may or may not surprise you to know I’ve never heard of Operation Spanner. And I’m fairly sure most people reading this hadn’t heard of it either until 5 minutes ago.


I have. "What has become of the ancient liberties of the free-born Englishman if he cannot nail his scrotum to the table in the privacy of his own home" - thus spake Sean French in the New Statesman, a line that remains lodged in my memory.


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 21, 2021)

editor said:


> He's gone.


Lol at perfectly worded reason.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 21, 2021)

editor said:


> He's gone.


Thanks; I'm sure that'll be much appreciated by many in here.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 21, 2021)

amazed he lasted so long 




finally was cancelled which is what he was aiming for since day one


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 21, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> amazed he lasted so long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"What has become of the ancient liberties of the free-born Englishman", et cetera, et cetera.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 21, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> amazed he lasted so long
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably not his first banning and probably not his last either.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 22, 2021)

Well, if you ask me it's no wrench to see him go.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2021)

was good to see the mods socket to him


----------



## existentialist (Oct 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> was good to see the mods socket to him


That's his plans gone to ratchet.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 22, 2021)

Typically gripping thread


----------



## Lorca (Oct 22, 2021)

Bet his favourite band are skrewdriver


----------



## existentialist (Oct 22, 2021)

Lorca said:


> Bet his favourite band are skrewdriver


Not "Mike and the Mechanics", then?


----------



## JimW (Oct 22, 2021)

All torque and did my nut in.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 22, 2021)

existentialist said:


> Not "Mike and the Mechanics", then?


They like Monkey Wrench by the Foo Fighters


----------



## xenon (Oct 22, 2021)

Nah, it's been a bit pathetic, the calls for spanner to be banned. Not tagging you, don't have beef with you generally. Spanner got a rise out of some posters then pleading with the mods to have him kicked out. Most unedifying.

I don't care that he's gone but it was very cringe reading the exchanges over the last few pages.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2021)

Fun sponge


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 22, 2021)

JimW said:


> All torque and did my nut in.



I saw that coming.


----------



## JimW (Oct 22, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I saw that coming.


Who can resist a goalline tap in?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 22, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Typically gripping thread



Oil bet you enjoyed it.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 22, 2021)

xenon said:


> Nah, it's been a bit pathetic, the calls for spanner to be banned. Not tagging you, don't have beef with you generally. Spanner got a rise out of some posters then pleading with the mods to have him kicked out. Most unedifying.
> 
> I don't care that he's gone but it was very cringe reading the exchanges over the last few pages.



No need to be a square.


----------



## maomao (Oct 22, 2021)

JimW said:


> Who can resist a goalline tap in?


 joke thief 



			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/more-invention-when-banning-people-pls.353371/post-17364665


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2021)

Game, set & match to the mods.


----------



## not a trot (Oct 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Game, set & match to the mods.


No need to hammer the point home.


----------



## JimW (Oct 22, 2021)

maomao said:


> joke thief
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/more-invention-when-banning-people-pls.353371/post-17364665


Just enough change to claim innocence.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Fun sponge



Now he's gone, you can keep your spirit(s) level.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 22, 2021)

Although we could have held some kind of sporting competition to give him a chance to stay.

I'd have liked to see the tool box.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 22, 2021)

I kicked this off without having seen the 'more invention when banning' thread btw. I guess a pun run is just a natural way to respond to the departure of a wingnut like that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> Although we could have held some kind of sporting competition to give him a chance to stay.
> 
> I'd have liked to see the tool box.


Devoid of tools no doubt, just an empty box


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Devoid of tools no doubt, just an empty box



True, although you have obliterated my play on words


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> True, although you have obliterated my play on words


Another nail in the pun run coffin


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2021)

billy_bob said:


> I kicked this off without having seen the 'more invention when banning' thread btw. I guess a pun run is just a natural way to respond to the departure of a wingnut like that.


It's what Sur David would have wanted....


----------



## andysays (Oct 22, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> Devoid of tools no doubt, just an empty box


Certainly not any sharp ones.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 22, 2021)

andysays said:


> Certainly not any sharp ones.


Actually, I think there was _one_ tool.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 22, 2021)

Urban has gone to shit, used to be a radical forum now just speaking truth to power tools


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 22, 2021)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Urban has gone to shit, used to be a radical forum now just speaking truth to power tools


we struggle on with the tools we have


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 22, 2021)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Urban has gone to shit, used to be a radical forum now just speaking truth to power tools



You seem like you lathe it here.


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 22, 2021)

You have to get a handle on it and take it in turns. We all have our little vices.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 22, 2021)

It does often end up being a bit of a brace to the bottom...


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2021)

Glad the mods clamped down on the tool's narcissistic disruption.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2021)

#ToryScum


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 22, 2021)

Badgers said:


> #ToryScum



That’s putting it plane.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 22, 2021)

#


Badgers said:


> #ToryScum


Nailed it


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 22, 2021)

Tacky


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 22, 2021)

This thread is screwed.


----------



## JimW (Oct 22, 2021)

Though if he signs up again under yet another alias, there's bradawl we can do about it.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 22, 2021)

JimW said:


> Though if he signs up again under yet another alias, there's bradawl we can do about it.



But we know the drill.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm in bits reading all this...


----------



## pesh (Oct 22, 2021)

yep, it's gut wrenching.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 22, 2021)

You're really chiseling out these puns


----------



## JimW (Oct 22, 2021)

On it's own a banning isn't a big deal, but when you get a series of them and it's probably the same bloke, it adze up.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 22, 2021)

He failed to tighten my nuts at any rate. I await his Screwfix replacement.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> You're really chiseling out these puns


You say that like it doesn't a pliers to you!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2021)

JimW said:


> On it's own a banning isn't a big deal, but when you get a series of them and it's probably the same bloke, it adze up.


Though, I don't think the mods have any axe to grind...


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## JimW (Oct 22, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Though, I don't think the mods have any axe to grind...


If you have concerns, I suggest taking the mattock up with them.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Oct 22, 2021)

JimW said:


> If you have concerns, I suggest taking the mattock up with them.



I wouldn’t grease up to them. You might bore them.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 22, 2021)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I wouldn’t grease up to them. You might bore them.


Rout on, comrade!


----------



## PR1Berske (Oct 22, 2021)

RARE BEASTS!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 22, 2021)

Come on guys, you should be plane the ball not the player


----------



## xenon (Oct 22, 2021)

JimW said:


> Though if he signs up again under yet another alias, there's bradawl we can do about it.



You bastard, file that under terrible...


----------



## xenon (Oct 22, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> You're really chiseling out these puns



Never mind chuck. It’s only daft torque


----------



## existentialist (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm pozidriv that they:


brogdale said:


> Though, I don't think the mods have any axe to grind...


They don't need to. Tap, and die. Job done.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 22, 2021)

Having just caught up, I now seem to have run out of new old saws to cut with


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 22, 2021)

William of Walworth said:


> Having just caught up, I now seem to have run out of new old saws to cut with


I mitre known you couldn't cope.


----------



## Serge Forward (Oct 22, 2021)

Spanner's gone? That closes the file on that one.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2021)

and they kept on telling us how popular he was!


----------



## bmd (Oct 26, 2021)

Was listening to the New Statesman podcast (can they be any more Westminster these cunts?) from yesterday concerning security for MPs. I changed MPs to vulnerable people and it is awesome what they are going to do for victims of domestic violence, austerity and the disabled.

Sorry you got stabbed Dave but all this Diana-style public grief has left me cold.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2021)

Pity we can't lose the fabricant the same way


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2021)

brogdale said:


> and they kept on telling us how popular he was!
> 
> View attachment 294152


More shitty than city


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 26, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> Spanner's gone? That closes the file on that one.


He'll be back


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2021)

Tea spluttered over my keyboard! 



Imagine being that poor animal in that threesome...and having the highest IQ of the lot!


----------



## existentialist (Oct 28, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Tea spluttered over my keyboard!
> 
> View attachment 294481
> 
> Imagine being that poor animal in that threesome...and having the highest IQ of the lot!


It's stuff like this that makes "mawkish" a useful word. 

ETA: "Mawkish" derives from an old word -  mawk -  for "maggot". Given the presence of the two MPs mentioned, that seems highly appropriate.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2021)

existentialist said:


> It's stuff like this that makes "mawkish" a useful word.


Taking it to another level...


----------



## two sheds (Oct 28, 2021)

Why dog of the year though? For not protecting him perhaps.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 28, 2021)

Hope it shits in the chamber


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2021)

Hasn't the hound suffered enough?


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 28, 2021)

sick 'im


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2021)

Gino's got his finger up the pooch's arse for sure.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2021)

A fitting way to see the sad, dismal demise of this thread?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Taking it to another level...
> 
> View attachment 294482


i see some fucker has cut off the dog's tail


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 28, 2021)

If you look at Amess' voting record you realise he is one of those Tory men who made this happen:

"Government data released in 2020 shows that 900 women were forced to disclose that they had children conceived through rape in order to access benefits beyond the two-child benefit cap."   What a 'nice' 'decent' man.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 28, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Hasn't the hound suffered enough?
> 
> View attachment 294483


The dog is understandably wary of being close to Francois given his reputation. 

Poor dog, at least he’s not been sacrificed like in a Viking funeral


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2021)

Wearing the winning Rosettes for the dog; the stupid fucking cunts.


----------



## rekil (Oct 28, 2021)

A _french_ bulldog doesn't seem very patriotic to me.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2021)

rekil said:


> A _french_ bulldog doesn't seem very patriotic to me.


Worse; it's a *black mask *French bulldog...apparently.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 28, 2021)

Nice work if you get it, just imagine the expenses to be claimed for this distasteful charade


----------



## Raheem (Oct 28, 2021)

Is that a picture of Amess with a different dog? He was so attached to this one that he had never been photographed with it?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 28, 2021)

Sadness in its eyes


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> Nice work if you get it, just imagine the expenses to be claimed for this distasteful charade


and for their _Pal_s


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2021)

..or _Chum_s


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Is that a picture of Amess with a different dog? He was so attached to this one that he had never been photographed with it?


it was his secret love


----------



## Wilf (Oct 28, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Wearing the winning Rosettes for the dog; the stupid fucking cunts.
> 
> View attachment 294488


They want to be careful, that dog looks to have miniaturisation as its super power.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 28, 2021)

If he’d got a Japanese Tosa perhaps none of this would have happened.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 21, 2021)

He pled not guilty today.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> He pled not guilty today.


i suppose you mean ali harbi ali and not david amess.


----------



## salem (Dec 21, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> He pled not guilty today.


I suppose it gives him a bit more time in the spotlight


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2021)

salem said:


> I suppose it gives him a bit more time in the spotlight


if you're going to go down for a long long time then you might as well enjoy the journey


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 21, 2021)

Fingers crossed he will opt for the full Freeman defence.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 21, 2021)

salem said:


> I suppose it gives him a bit more time in the spotlight



Maybe he thinks he's not guilty.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 21, 2021)

Maybe he's going to try "It was just a business meeting".


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 21, 2021)

maybe he got Katie prices lawyer


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2021)

Raheem said:


> Maybe he's going to try "It was just a business meeting".


Was he wearing a suit & was this in the past?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 21, 2021)

Ax^ said:


> maybe he got Katie prices lawyer


Statistically likely they share at least one specialist professional


----------



## JimW (Dec 21, 2021)

I was just trying to trim one of his hangnails I spotted and slipped. Repeatedly.


----------



## A380 (Dec 21, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Maybe he thinks he's not guilty.


Perhaps he's not guilty.  Could be mentally ill to such an extent he couldn't form the required intent.


----------



## elbows (Dec 21, 2021)

brogdale said:


> Was he wearing a suit & was this in the past?


It was an innocent cheese board accident.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 21, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> i suppose you mean ali harbi ali and not david amess.



We already know Amess was guilty.


----------



## tim (Dec 23, 2021)

If you have a spare evening between Christmas and New Year, there is always this festival of moderate wit.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 23, 2021)

tim said:


> If you have a spare evening between Christmas and New Year, there is always this festival of moderate wit.




That’ll be a fucking hoot …


----------



## Serge Forward (Dec 23, 2021)

I thought that was a spoof


----------



## magneze (Dec 23, 2021)

Cressida Dick is a comedian?


----------



## Sue (Dec 23, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> I thought that was a spoof


I genuinely can't tell any more... 🤷‍♀️


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 23, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> That’ll be a fucking hoot …


Baddiel in blackface, Dick sharing the 'best bants' off various job WhatsApps


----------



## two sheds (Dec 23, 2021)

Serge Forward said:


> I thought that was a spoof


That's why I didn't react - it would have been too embarrassing if it had been a spoof. I'm still not convinced it's not


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 23, 2021)

tim said:


> If you have a spare evening between Christmas and New Year, there is always this festival of moderate wit.




Has nobody told Sue Perkins? She'll be ever so cross.


----------



## elbows (Dec 23, 2021)

two sheds said:


> That's why I didn't react - it would have been too embarrassing if it had been a spoof. I'm still not convinced it's not


Well if in doubt you can always check the other tweets from that account, and note the lack of venue on the 'flyer' and that the link to buy a ticket doesnt work.


----------



## elbows (Dec 23, 2021)

Although to be affair the account is just plain weird, but then I am rather too tired to think right now.

Although I do note the 'cake' clip used at the start of this, err, tribute.


----------



## Raheem (Dec 23, 2021)

magneze said:


> Cressida Dick is a comedian?


"A man walked into a doorframe..."


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 23, 2021)

magneze said:


> Cressida Dick is a comedian?



Every time she says she's committed to fighting corruption in the met I laugh my arse off.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Dec 24, 2021)

planetgeli said:


> Has nobody told Sue Perkins? She'll be ever so cross.


Maureen lipman is spitting chips


----------

